# Skullcrusher 2.0



## Skullcrusher

Monday - Chest and Triceps

Dumbbell Renegade Row - Compound - Pull - (10) - Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Pectoralis Major, Latissimus Dorsi, Biceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Teres Major, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Anterior), Rectus Abdominis
75.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Squeeze Press - chest warmup
75.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Barbell Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)
120.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (3) - Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
80.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Decline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
70.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Chest Fly - Isolated - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Biceps Brachii (Short Head)
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Pullover - Isolated - Push - (8) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

EZ Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)
60.0 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Back and Biceps

Barbell Twist - Compound - Push - warmup
15.0 lbs - 5 minutes

Landmine T Bar Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
120.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Trap Bar Shrug With 5 Second Hold - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
120.0 lbs - 1 x 10

Barbell Rear Delt Row - Compound - Pull - (9) - Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
80.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Incline Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Preacher Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Hammer Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - Splenius, Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers)
15.0 lbs - 1 x 10

Weighted Lateral Neck Flexion - Isolated - Pull - Sternocleidomastoid, Splenius, Erector Spinae, Levator Scapulae, Trapezius (Upper)
10.0 lbs - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - Legs

Dumbbell Overhead Swing - Compound - Pull - Warm Up
50.0 lbs - 1 x 10

Barbell Hip Thrust - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gluteus Maximus, Quadriceps - Warm Up
50.0 lbs - 1 x 25

Barbell Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
120.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Trap Bar Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (5) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
120.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Landmine Sumo Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (5) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
120.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Landmine Split Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
60.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Straight Leg Deadlift - Compound - Pull - Erector Spinae, Hamstrings, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus
60.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Hamstrings, Gastrocnemius, Sartorius, Gracilis, Popliteus
40.0 lbs - 1 x 25

Dumbbell Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gastrocnemius, Soleus
12.5 lbs - 1 x 25


----------



## TODAY

Your taste in metal is medium good.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 11-30-20

Barbell Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
122.5 lbs - 3 x 10

Dumbbell Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)
70.0 lbs - 1 x 10

Barbell Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)
122.5 lbs - 3 x 10

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (3) - Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
70.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Decline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
60.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Chest Fly - Isolated - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Biceps Brachii (Short Head)
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Pullover - Isolated - Push - (8) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae
45.0 lbs - 2 x 10

EZ Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)
60.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gastrocnemius, Soleus
15.0 lbs - 1 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 12-04-20

Trap Bar Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (5) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
122.5 lbs - 3 x 10

Trap Bar Shrug With 5 Second Hold - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
122.5 lbs - 2 x 10

Landmine T Bar Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
122.5 lbs - 3 x 10

Barbell Rear Delt Row - Compound - Pull - (9) - Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
80.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Concentration Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Full Can Lateral Raise - Isolated - Pull - Supraspinatus, Deltoid (Lateral), Deltoid (Anterior), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior
40.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Reverse Fly - Isolated - Pull - (7) - Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids
40.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Hamstrings, Gastrocnemius, Sartorius, Gracilis, Popliteus
40.0 lbs - 1 x 25

Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - Splenius, Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers)
15.0 lbs - 1 x 10


----------



## Straight30weight

I dig the log with the music addition. Good shit


----------



## Skullcrusher

Straight30weight said:


> I dig the log with the music addition. Good shit



Thanks. I just post the first song that plays while it's on random. Constantly adding more songs.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 12-07-20

Barbell Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
125.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Barbell Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)
125.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Landmine Shoulder Press - Compound - Push - (7) - Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Supraspinatus, Triceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)
100.0 lbs - 3 x 10

EZ Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)
60.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Dumbbell Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gastrocnemius, Soleus
15.0 lbs - 1 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday 12-11-20

Trap Bar Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (5) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
125.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Trap Bar Shrug With 3 Second Hold - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
125.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Landmine T Bar Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
100.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Dumbbell Concentration Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
60.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Hamstrings, Gastrocnemius, Sartorius, Gracilis, Popliteus
40.0 lbs - 1 x 25

Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - Splenius, Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers)
15.0 lbs - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Now that I am doing less frequency, less volume, and less weight, all of my muscles are really starting to grow.

Figure that shit out!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 12-14-20

Trap Bar Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (5) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
127.5 lbs - 3 x 10

Trap Bar Shrug With 3 Second Hold - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
127.5 lbs - 3 x 10

Landmine T Bar Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
102.5 lbs - 3 x 10

Dumbbell Concentration Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
65.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Hamstrings, Gastrocnemius, Sartorius, Gracilis, Popliteus
42.5 lbs - 1 x 25

Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - Splenius, Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers)
16.25 lbs - 1 x 10

Going to start with periodization in January.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 12-17-20

Barbell Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
127.5 lbs - 3 x 10

Barbell Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)
127.5 lbs - 3 x 10

Landmine Shoulder Press - Compound - Push - (7) - Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Supraspinatus, Triceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)
102.5 lbs - 3 x 10

EZ Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)
65.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Dumbbell Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gastrocnemius, Soleus
17.5 lbs - 1 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 12-21-20

Trap Bar Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (5) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
130.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Trap Bar Shrug - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
130.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Landmine T Bar Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
105.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Dumbbell Concentration Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
65.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Hamstrings, Gastrocnemius, Sartorius, Gracilis, Popliteus
45.0 lbs - 1 x 25

Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - Splenius, Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers)
17.5 lbs - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Barbell Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
130.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Barbell Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)
130.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Landmine Shoulder Press - Compound - Push - (7) - Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Supraspinatus, Triceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)
105.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Hammer Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)
65.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Dumbbell Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gastrocnemius, Soleus
17.5 lbs - 1 x 25






Merry Christmas!


----------



## CJ

How come you didn't increase the weight or reps for triceps or calfs? You went up in everything else.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> How come you didn't increase the weight or reps for triceps or calfs? You went up in everything else.



Because I am still struggling to punch out the last few reps at those current weights.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trap Bar Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (5) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
125.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Trap Bar Shrug - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
125.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Landmine T Bar Row - Compound - Pull - (12) - Back (General), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
100.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Hamstrings, Gastrocnemius, Sartorius, Gracilis, Popliteus
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Dumbbell Concentration Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachialis, Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
50.0 lbs - 2 x 10

Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - Splenius, Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers)
20.0 lbs - 1 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 12-30-20

Barbell Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
125.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Barbell Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)
125.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Landmine Shoulder Press - Compound - Push - (7) - Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Supraspinatus, Triceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)
100.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Hammer Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)
50.0 lbs - 3 x 10

Dumbbell Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gastrocnemius, Soleus
20.0 lbs - 1 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 01-04-21

Barbell Bench Press - 145.0 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Military Press - 75.0 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 95.0 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Decline Triceps Extension - 70.0 lbs - 3 x 6


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 01-06-21

Barbell Pendlay Row - 115.0 lbs - 3 x 6
Trap Bar Shrug - 115.0 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Kroc Row - 42.5 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Incline Curl - 30.0 lbs - 3 x 6
Weighted Neck Harness Extension - 25.0 lbs - 1 x 6


----------



## DEADlifter

This song is on every playlist I have


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 01-08-21

I am not a damn robot! :32 (20):

Trap Bar Deadlift - 145.0 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Squat  - 145.0 lbs - 3 x 6
Leg Curl - 60.0 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squat - 42.5 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Calf Raise - 42.5 lbs - 1 x 6


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 01-11-21

Barbell Bench Press - 135.0 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 80.0 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Behind Neck Press (Seated) - 65.0 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Decline Triceps Extension - 65.0 lbs - 3 x 9


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 01-14-21

Yesterday I had to deal with a plumber all damn day. He supposedly fixed the toliet the first time and then an hour later the bathroom was flooded. Had to call him back to fix the shit he already fixed. Pissed me off. Do shit right the first time. So now I finally get to play with my toys...

Barbell Pendlay Row - 105.0 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Shrug - 105.0 lbs - 3 x 9 - lean forward a bit, tuck chin down, hold at top of shrug for 5 seconds, "so what, so what" - Johnnie Otis Jackson
Barbell Curl - 65.0 lbs - 3 x 9 - slow controlled pull strict curls, now with 40% more TUT
Barbell Behind Back Raise - 65.0 lbs - 3 x 9 - "up over yo butt, up over yo butt" - Johnnie Otis Jackson
Standing Dumbbell Rear Delt Fly - 65.0 lbs - 3 x 9 - I believe I can fly
Seated Dumbbell Shrug Row - 65.0 lbs - 3 x 9 - Rock 'N' Row
Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - Splenius, Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers) - 22.5 lbs - 1 x 9


----------



## CJ

How do you mess up a toilet? :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> How do you mess up a toilet? :32 (18):



I honestly don't know. Was my landlord...who thinks he's a plumber. I think it's leaking under the foundation somewhere because the water bill was $270 last month and has been over $200 for the past 3 months. Something seriously not right and not convinced that what he did fixed it...but we will see.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 01-16-21

Barbell Sumo Deadlift - 135.0 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Front Squat - 80.0 lbs - 3 x 9
Leg Curl - 55.0 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squat - 40.0 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Calf Raise - 30.0 lbs - 1 x 25
Yo Mama - 399.9 lbs - 1 x 1

My friendly neighborhood landlord plumber is on his way back, but at least I got my workout done!


----------



## DEADlifter

:32 (18): You couldn't give her fat ass a 1/10 of a pound round up to hit the cool 4 hundy?


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> :32 (18): You couldn't give her fat ass a 1/10 of a pound round up to hit the cool 4 hundy?



Sure I could. A family size package of Oreos ought to cover it! :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher

Something happened to me on Monday while working out that was both good and bad. Bad because I was unable to continue my workout since my muscles were too spent. Good because it made me redefine...well pretty much everything.

Monday was supposed to be my chest and triceps day. For my periodization I was doing 3 sets of 12 on everything. Because I lowered the weight to be consistent with the 12 reps vs 6 and 9 reps, I decided to try to do BB guillotine press instead. I could barely squeeze out the last few reps on the second set. Struggled to get the barbell back on the forks. So there I was staring at my workout excel spreadsheet with 7 sets of bench press variations to go. I decided to drop weight early and try to do the third set of guillotine. Did that okay. Then when I got to incline press I could only do 2 reps. So with my chest and triceps on fire I decided to hang it up early in fear of injuring myself.

My pecs felt completely activated in a way that I have not felt since I was young. So decided to drop weight and try it again next week. I am taking the rest of the week off to recover but will probably do some curls on Friday. Not sure if it is the guillotine press or the 12 reps or both, but I intend to find out.

Starting next week I will only be doing two lifts per day, 5 days a week, 3 sets of 12 on everything except neck and calves. Got to see if I can get similar effects with any other lifts.

Week 1

Monday - Chest and Triceps
Barbell Guilotine Bench Press - 3 x 12
Hammer Bar Decline Triceps Extension - 3 x 12

Tuesday - Barbell - Pull
Barbell Pendlay Row  - 3 x 12
Barbell Shrug - 3 x 12

Wednesday - Legs - Barbell
Barbell Squat - 3 x 12
Barbell Hip Thrust - 3 x 12

Thursday - Shoulder - Barbell - Combo
Barbell Seated Military Press - 3 x 12
Barbell Rear Delt Row - 3 x 12

Friday - Biceps - Pull
EZ Bar Curl - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Incline Hammer Curl - 3 x 12


Week 2
Monday - Chest and Triceps
Barbell Guilotine Bench Press - 3 x 12
Hammer Bar Decline Triceps Extension - 3 x 12

Tuesday - Trap Bar - Pull
Trap Bar Deadlift - 3 x 12
Trap Bar Shrug - 3 x 12

Wednesday - Legs - Dumbbell
Dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squat - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Calf Raise - 1 x 25

Thursday - Shoulders - Dumbbell
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Seated Shrug Row - 3 x 12

Friday - Biceps - Pull
EZ Bar Curl - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Incline Hammer Curl - 3 x 12


Week 3
Monday - Chest and Triceps
Barbell Guilotine Bench Press - 3 x 12
Hammer Bar Decline Triceps Extension - 3 x 12

Tuesday - Barbell Pull
Barbell Pendlay Row - 3 x 12
Barbell Shrug - 3 x 12

Wednesday - Legs - Bench
Leg Extension - 3 x 12
Leg Curl - 3 x 12

Thurday - Traps - Combo
Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 3 x 12
Barbell Behind Back Raise - 3 x 12
Weighted Neck Harness Extension - 1 x 25

Friday - Biceps - Pull
EZ Bar Curl - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Incline Hammer Curl - 3 x 12


Week 4

Monday - Chest and Triceps
Barbell Guilotine Bench Press - 3 x 12
Hammer Bar Decline Triceps Extension - 3 x 12

Tuesday - Landmine - Pull
Landmine T Bar Row - 3 x 12
Landmine Bent Over Row - 3 x 12

Wednesday - Landmine  - Legs
Landmine Squat - 3 x 12
Landmine Bulgarian Split Squat - 3 x 12

Thursday - Landmine  - Push
Landmine Shoulder Press - 3 x 12
Landmine One Arm Shoulder Press - 3 x 12

Friday - Biceps - Pull
EZ Bar Curl - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Incline Hammer Curl - 3 x 12

Plus Your Mom - 399.99 lbs - 1 x 1

That's what's up with me...if anyone gives a flying monkey turd.


----------



## CJ

I see a potential issue here. You're switching up exercises too much, not giving it a chance to make progress.

Take squats for example. You're only doing a 3x12 every 3rd week. You're only getting 1, maybe 2 productive sets every 3rd week. By the time you get back around to that exercise again, you'll have lost any adaptations you've made because it's been so long between doses. There also a skill component to that exercise, which is refined be repeated exposures.

It seems too random.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 01-25-21






Sit Up - Compound - Pull - (6) - Rectus Abdominis, Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Rectus Femorism, Sartorius, Obliques

Lying Leg Hip Raise - Compound - Pull - (8) - Rectus Abdominis (Lower), Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Pectineus, Sartorius, Adductor Longus, Adductor Brevis, Obliques

Abdominal Vacuum - Isolated - Pull - (1) - Transverse Abdominis

Barbell Guillotine Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)

Barbell Guillotine Close Grip Incline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (3) - Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)

Barbell Seated Military Press - Compound - Push - (7) - Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - Compound - Push - (7) - Deltoid (Anterior), Deltoid (Lateral), Supraspinatus, Triceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)

Barbell Bent Arm Pullover - Isolated - Pull - (8) - Latissimus Dorsi, Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Triceps Brachii (Long Head), Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae, Pectoralis Minor

Hammer Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)

Dumbbell Pullover - Isolated - Push - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae

I ordered the stuff for PCT, next month I will get that $75 stuff for bitch tits. The month after that the actual ball juice!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - Back and Biceps - 01-26-21

Barbell Pendlay Row - Compound - Pull - (11) - Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)

Barbell Shrug - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae

Barbell Rear Delt Row - Compound - Pull - Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Brachialis, Brachioradialis

Barbell Behind Back Raise - Isolated - Pull - Deltoid (Posterior), Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Upper - part II), Levator Scapulae, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Biceps Brachii, Wrist Flexors

Barbell Overhead Shrug - Isolated - Push - (4) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae, Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)

Dumbbell Seated Shrug Row - Compound - Pull - Deltoid (Lateral), Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Brachialis, Brachioradialis

EZ Bar Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis

EZ Bar Reverse Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii

Hammer Bar Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii

Barbell Wrist Curl - Isolated - Pull - (1) - Wrist Flexors

Barbell Reverse Wrist Curl - Isolated - Pull - (1) - Wrist Extensors

Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - Splenius, Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers)


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I follow you a bit. You work hard and I'm here for nudes aka a few lifting vids!

Show us bro!


----------



## Skullcrusher

FlyingPapaya said:


> I follow you a bit. You work hard and I'm here for nudes aka a few lifting vids!
> 
> Show us bro!



I will do vids in time. Right now I still have a gut that I can't get rid of and skin sores. My arms, especially triceps have been taking off. Traps are coming along nicely too. Even more recently, my shoulders are starting to get bigger. Which to me is a good sign because it would be pretty weird to have big arms and small shoulders!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Landmine Legs - 01-27-21






Sit Up - Compound - Pull - (6) - Rectus Abdominis, Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Rectus Femorism, Sartorius, Obliques

Lying Leg Hip Raise - Compound - Pull - (8) - Rectus Abdominis (Lower), Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Pectineus, Sartorius, Adductor Longus, Adductor Brevis, Obliques

Abdominal Vacuum - Isolated - Pull - (1) - Transverse Abdominis

Landmine Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus

Landmine Hip Thrust - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gluteus Maximus, Quadriceps

Landmine Romanian Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (4) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Hamstrings

Landmine Bulgarian Split Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus

Landmine Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gastrocnemius, Soleus

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Hamstrings, Gastrocnemius, Sartorius, Gracilis, Popliteus

Why I chose landmine for legs: Taking lower back out of the equation. It has been nagging me bad because of all the pull work I have been doing. Plus moved to a 6-day split where I hit everything twice a week with same lifts. When I start my cycle I may go back to barbell or whatever. For now this is what works for me.

I have videos on standby in case anyone wants to see how I did any of these...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - Chest and Triceps - 01-28-21






Sit Up - Compound - Pull - (6) - Rectus Abdominis, Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Rectus Femorism, Sartorius, Obliques

Lying Leg Hip Raise - Compound - Pull - (8) - Rectus Abdominis, Iliopsoas, Tensor Fasciae Latae, Pectineus, Sartorius, Adductor Longus, Adductor Brevis, Obliques

Abdominal Vacuum - Isolated - Pull - (1) - Transverse Abdominis

Barbell Guillotine Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)

Barbell Guillotine Close Grip Incline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (3) - Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)

Barbell Seated Military Press - Compound - Push - (7) - Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - Compound - Push - (7) - Deltoid (Anterior), Deltoid (Lateral), Supraspinatus, Triceps Brachii, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)

Barbell Bent Arm Pullover - Isolated - Pull - (8) - Latissimus Dorsi, Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Triceps Brachii (Long Head), Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae, Pectoralis Minor

Hammer Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)

Dumbbell Pullover - Isolated - Push - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae

Going to switch some shit up next week and try some Seth Feroce chest training. That was a good video that DEADlifter found.

Plus your mom.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - Back and Biceps - 01-29-21






Barbell Pendlay Row - Compound - Pull - (11) - Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
3 x 12

Barbell Shrug - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
2 x 12

Barbell Rear Delt Row - Compound - Pull - (9) - Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
2 x 12

Barbell Behind Back Raise - Isolated - Pull - (8) - Deltoid (Posterior), Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Upper - part II), Levator Scapulae, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Biceps Brachii, Wrist Flexors
2 x 12

Dumbbell Seated Shrug Row - Compound - Pull - (9) - Deltoid (Lateral), Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
2 x 12

EZ Bar Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
3 x 12

EZ Bar Reverse Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
2 x 12

Hammer Bar Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
1 x 12

Barbell Wrist Curl - Isolated - Pull - (1) - Wrist Flexors
1 x 12

Barbell Reverse Wrist Curl - Isolated - Pull - (1) - Wrist Extensors
1 x 12

Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Splenius, Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers)
1 x 12

I must be the least liked person on the forum. Oh well, must press on...


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> Friday - Back and Biceps - 01-29-21
> 
> 
> I must be the least liked person on the forum. Oh well, must press on...



This type of mentality should be tossed in the trash. It serves you no good and your conclusion has no actual basis in reality. 

You’ve made good adjustments here already and are certainly not disliked. 

I stopped “mind reading” other people’s opinions of me long ago and I urge you to do the same. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Jin said:


> This type of mentality should be tossed in the trash. It serves you no good and your conclusion has no actual basis in reality.
> 
> You’ve made good adjustments here already and are certainly not disliked.
> 
> I stopped “mind reading” other people’s opinions of me long ago and I urge you to do the same.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Thank you.

While I have you here I would like to apologize to you and anyone else who was put off by my comments about this forum.

I have the tendency to take things to heart more than most people. It's a blessing because it keeps me genuine and honest but its a curse because I let shit get to me.

I really think this is a great place with lots of cool people willing to help, otherwise I would not be here!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - Legs - 01-30-21






Went back to standard leg workout because I did not feel the landmine stuff as much.

Did a shorter leg workout because I did not get any sleep...

Barbell Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
3 x 12

Dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
2 x 12

Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gastrocnemius, Soleus
1 x 12

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Hamstrings, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus
2 x 12

Next week going back to 6 rep sets to continue periodization, maybe 4 days though. 

Aside from Guillotine Press the 12 rep sets are not really doing it for me, so might alternate between 6 and 9 instead.

I need to key into the lifts that are going to help me be able to lift heavier too.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - Push - 02-01-21






Barbell Guilotine Flat Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)
125.00 lbs - 3 x 6

Barbell Guillotine Slight Incline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (3) - Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
125.00 lbs - 3 x 6

Barbell Military Press - Compound - Push - (7) - Deltoid (Anterior), Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii, Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)
75.00 lbs  - 3 x 6

EZ Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)
75.00 lbs  - 3 x 6

Hammer Bar Standing Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
75.00 lbs  - 3 x 6


----------



## Skullcrusher

Add On:

Dumbbell Pullover - Isolated - Push - (8) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae
50.00 lbs - 3 x 6

If PR means personal record then that was the most Miltary Presses I have ever done with 75 lbs. Also the first time I hit 75 lbs on triceps. That's a good sign I guess.


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> Add On:
> 
> Dumbbell Pullover - Isolated - Push - (8) - Pectoralis Major (Sternal), Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae
> 50.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> 
> If PR means personal record then that was the most Miltary Presses I have ever done with 75 lbs. Also the first time I hit 75 lbs on triceps. That's a good sign I guess.



Congrats on the PR!


----------



## CJ

PRs baby!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Pull - 02-03-21






Barbell Pendlay Row - Compound - Pull - (11) - Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
125.00 lbs - 3 x 6
PR: Most weight I have done on Pendlay

Barbell Shrug - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Trapezius (Upper), Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
125.00 lbs - 3 x 6

Barbell Yates Row - Compound - Pull - (11) - Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
90.00 lbs - 3 x 6
PR: Most weight on this lift. Seemed light after Pendlay! Was worried I would not be able to do my curls with 75 lbs.

Barbell Behind Back Raise - Isolated - Pull - (8) - Deltoid (Posterior), Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Upper - part II), Levator Scapulae, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Biceps Brachii, Wrist Flexors
90.00 lbs - 3 x 6
PR: Most weight on this lift. Can handle a little more.

EZ Bar Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Biceps Brachii, Brachialis, Brachioradialis
75.00 lbs - 3 x 6
PR: Most curls I have done with 75 lbs

EZ Bar Reverse Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3) - Brachioradialis, Brachialis, Biceps Brachii
60.00 lbs - 3 x 6
PR: Most weight I have done on reverse curls.

Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - Splenius, Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers)
25.00 lbs - 1 x 6
PR: Most weight ever on neck, felt it in upper traps.


----------



## DEADlifter

Holy PR's Batman!  Get it bro.  LFG!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Holy PR's Batman!  Get it bro.  LFG!!!



Heh heh thanks! 

My real goal is 200 on any lift...probably deadlift would be my best bet. Might try for 175 first to see where I'm at.

LFG = Live for Gains?


----------



## CJ

Let's Fukkin Goooooooo!!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Let's Fukkin Goooooooo!!!!



LOL - got it locked in! :32 (18):


----------



## creekrat

Oh my god Becky, look at her butt. I mean all those PRs


----------



## Skullcrusher

creekrat said:


> Oh my god Becky, look at her butt. I mean all those PRs



LOL


----------



## Boogieman

Nice crusher! LFG!


----------



## Jin

Lfg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - Legs - 02-05-21






Trap Bar Deadlift - Compound - Pull - (5) - Erector Spinae, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Quadriceps, Soleus
175.00 lbs - 3 x 6
200.00 lbs - 1 x 1 - just had to dip my toe in the water! 
PR: Most deadlifts at 175 lbs, previous max weight I ever lifted on any lift was 155 lbs.
PR: 200 baby! Most weight I have ever lifted. Want to work my way up to this becoming my new norm.

Barbell Squat - Compound - Push - (4) - Quadriceps, Gluteus Maximus, Adductor Magnus, Soleus
175.00 lbs - 3 x 6
PR: Most weight on squats too, my previous max was 155 lbs.

Leg Extension - Isolated - Push - (1) - Quadriceps
150.00 lbs - 3 x 6
PR: Most weight on extensions.

Barbell Hip Thrust - Isolated - Push - (2) - Gluteus Maximus, Quadriceps
100.00 lbs - 3 x 6

Barbell Seated Calf Raise - Isolated - Push - (2) - Soleus, Gastrocnemius
100.00 lbs - 3 x 6

Leg Curl - Isolated - Pull - (5) - Hamstrings, Gastrocnemius, Sartorius, Gracilis, Popliteus
75.00 lbs - 3 x 6
PR: Most weight on hammies! 

Push it to the limit...cheesy 80's song alert!


----------



## Skullcrusher

As I was finishing up my leg workout that Scarface song was playing on TV in the living room and I just thought it was funny! :32 (18):


----------



## FlyingPapaya

get it man. those numbers will keep going up and soon youll be deadlifting and squatting 3 plates.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Dude I’m so pumped right now. Sitting in my gym reading this thread got me hard as a MF

LFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - Push - Hypertrophy - 02-08-21






Barbell Guilotine Wide Grip Flat Bench Press - Compound - Push - (4)
Target - Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
Synergists - Pectoralis Major (Clavicular), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Deltoid (Anterior)
115.00 lbs - 3 x 9

Barbell Guillotine Slight Incline Bench Press - Compound - Push - (3)
Target - Pectoralis Major (Clavicular)
Synergists - Deltoid (Anterior), Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head)
115.00 lbs - 3 x 9

Barbell Seated Military Press - Compound - Push - (7)
Target - Deltoid (Anterior)
Synergists - Deltoid (Lateral), Supraspinatus, Triceps Brachii (Lateral Head and Medial Head), Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Serratus Anterior (Inferior Digitations)
70.00 lbs - 3 x 9

EZ Bar Decline Triceps Extension - Isolated - Push - (1)
Target - Triceps Brachii (All Heads)
Synergists - None
70.00 lbs - 3 x 9

EZ Bar Skullcrusher - Isolated - Push - (1)
Target - Triceps Brachii (Long Head)
Synergists - None
55.00 lbs - 3 x 9

Dumbbell Pullover - Isolated - Push - (8)
Target - Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
Synergists - Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Triceps (Long Head), Deltoid (Posterior), Pectoralis Minor, Rhomboids, Levator Scapulae
47.50 lbs - 1 x 9


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Pull - Hypertrophy - 02-10-21






*Edited Version:*

Barbell Pendlay Row - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Trap Bar Shrug - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Behind Back Raise - 92.50 lbs - 3 x 9
EZ Bar Curl - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 9
EZ Bar Preacher Curl - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Wrist Curl - 45.00 lbs - 1 x 9
Barbell Reverse Wrist Curl - 45.00 lbs - 1 x 9
Weighted Neck Harness Extension - 25.00 lbs - 1 x 9


*Unedited Version:*

Barbell Pendlay Row - Compound - Pull - (11)
Target - Back (General)
Synergists - Trapezius (Middle), Trapezius (Lower), Rhomboids, Latissimus Dorsi, Teres Major, Deltoid (Posterior), Infraspinatus, Teres Minor, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Pectoralis Major (Sternal)
115.00 lbs (35.00 lbs x 2) x 9
115.00 lbs (35.00 lbs x 2) x 9
115.00 lbs (35.00 lbs x 2) x 9
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBBentOverRow

Trap Bar Shrug - Isolated - Pull - (3)
Target - Trapezius (Upper)
Synergists - Trapezius (Middle), Levator Scapulae
115.00 lbs (35.00 lbs x 2) x 9
115.00 lbs (35.00 lbs x 2) x 9
115.00 lbs (35.00 lbs x 2) x 9
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/TrapeziusUpper/TBShrug

Barbell Behind Back Raise - Isolated - Pull - (8)
Target - Deltoid (Posterior)
Synergists - Deltoid (Lateral), Trapezius (Upper - part II), Levator Scapulae, Brachialis, Brachioradialis, Biceps Brachii, Wrist Flexors
92.50 lbs (38.75 lbs x 2) x 9
92.50 lbs (38.75 lbs x 2) x 9
92.50 lbs (38.75 lbs x 2) x 9
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/BBRearDeltRaise

EZ Bar Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3)
Target - Biceps Brachii
Synergists - Brachialis, Brachioradialis
70.00 lbs (27.50 lbs x 2) x 9
70.00 lbs (27.50 lbs x 2) x 9
70.00 lbs (27.50 lbs x 2) x 9
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Biceps/BBCurl

EZ Bar Preacher Curl - Isolated - Pull - (3)
Target - Brachialis
Synergists - Biceps Brachii, Brachioradialis
55.00 lbs (20.00 lbs x 2) x 9
55.00 lbs (20.00 lbs x 2) x 9
55.00 lbs (20.00 lbs x 2) x 9
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachialis/BBPreacherCurl

Barbell Wrist Curl - Isolated - Pull - (1)
Target - Wrist Flexors
Synergists - None
45.00 lbs (15.00 lbs x 2) x 9
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/WristFlexors/BBWristCurl

Barbell Reverse Wrist Curl - Isolated - Pull - (1)
Target - Wrist Extensors
Synergists - None
45.00 lbs (15.00 lbs x 2) x 9
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/WristExtensors/BBReverseWristCurl

Weighted Neck Harness Extension - Isolated - Pull - (5)
Target - Splenius
Synergists - Trapezius (Upper), Levator Scapulae, Erector Spinae (Cervicis and Capitis Fibers), Sternocleidomastoid (Posterior Fibers)
25.00 lbs (25.00 lbs x 1) x 9
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Splenius/WtNeckHarnessExt


*Name that movie*: "I'm tore up. I ain't like you, I'm old and give out."


----------



## DEADlifter

Love that edited version, bro!

Unforgiven.  Will Munny


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Love that edited version, bro!
> 
> Unforgiven.  Will Munny



Thanks man! 

Wrong movie though...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Alright then...Sling Blade


----------



## DEADlifter

When they played football, right?

I didn't want to just cheat and Google it, mmm.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> When they played football, right?
> 
> I didn't want to just cheat and Google it, mmm.



Yep, right after they played football.

Guess I'm going to just start posting the edited versions of my workouts.

If some noob comes along and asks me what muscles a lift hits, I will just answer for that lift.

Friday is legs again, then next week more PRs! :32 (20):

Just in case anyone wonders why I chose 6 reps and 9 reps for my periodization, see for yourself...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - Legs - Hypertrophy - 02-12-21






Trap Bar Deadlift - 160.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Squat - 160.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Leg Extension - 137.50 lbs - 3 x 9
Leg Curl - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Single Leg Calf Raise - 25.00 lbs - 2 x 9
Dumbbell Single Leg Reverse Calf Raise - 25.00 lbs - 2 x 9

How about this movie...

"I'm growin!"


----------



## DEADlifter

Swamp Thing?


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Swamp Thing?


----------



## DEADlifter

Damn it.  I should have known that being a horror nerd and all.  I know which story it was now. Everything around the guy and his house get covered in the plant.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Damn it.  I should have known that being a horror nerd and all.  I know which story it was now. Everything around the guy and his house get covered in the plant.



The Lonesome Death of Jordy Verrill
Most people remember the quote "Meteor shit!" :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher

Strawberry Pineapple Protein Smoothie

Meijer Frozen Pineapple Chunks - 1 cup
True Goodness Organic Cage Free Egg - 1
Goodbelly Probiotics Lactose Free Vanilla Bean Yogurt - 2 tablespoons
Planet Oat Vanilla Oat Milk - 3 cups
Muscle Feast Strawberry Whey Protein Isolate - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Whole Oats Powder - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Creatine - 1 scoop

I  end up with slightly over 2 glasses full...it's been  deliciously awesome!


----------



## Jin

Drink sounds awesome and I’m liking the movie trivia. It’s a fun addition to your log.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - Push - Strength - 02-15-21






:32 (18):

Everything I did today is a PR though!

Barbell Guilotine Wide Grip Flat Bench Press - 130.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Guillotine Slight Incline Bench Press - 130.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Military Press - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Bench Press - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Fly - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
EZ Bar Triceps Extension - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6


*GUESS THAT DAMN MOVIE:*

"Hello boys, I'm BACK!"


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Monday - Push - Strength - 02-15-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :32 (18):
> 
> Everything I did today is a PR though!
> 
> Barbell Guilotine Wide Grip Flat Bench Press - 130.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> Barbell Guillotine Slight Incline Bench Press - 130.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> Barbell Military Press - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> Dumbbell Bench Press - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> Dumbbell Fly - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> EZ Bar Triceps Extension - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> 
> 
> *GUESS THAT DAMN MOVIE:*
> 
> "Hello boys, I'm BACK!"



Independence Day. :32 (20):


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Independence Day. :32 (20):



Nailed it!


----------



## Jin

Rectum? Damn near killed ‘um.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Jin said:


> Rectum? Damn near killed ‘um.



Black Sheep?


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> Black Sheep?



I thought it was from Independence Day, but you got it right! I love the line and use it whenever appropriate.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Skullcrusher said:


> Strawberry Pineapple Protein Smoothie
> 
> Meijer Frozen Pineapple Chunks - 1 cup
> True Goodness Organic Cage Free Egg - 1
> Goodbelly Probiotics Lactose Free Vanilla Bean Yogurt - 2 tablespoons
> Planet Oat Vanilla Oat Milk - 3 cups
> Muscle Feast Strawberry Whey Protein Isolate - 1 scoop
> Muscle Feast Whole Oats Powder - 1 scoop
> Muscle Feast Creatine - 1 scoop
> 
> I  end up with slightly over 2 glasses full...it's been  deliciously awesome!



My measuring cups are weird. My one cup has a line inside and I fill to that line 3x...but it's only a half cup.

So to correct my little recipe...

Strawberry Pineapple Protein Smoothie

Meijer Frozen Pineapple Chunks - 1 cup
True Goodness Organic Cage Free Egg - 1
Goodbelly Probiotics Lactose Free Vanilla Bean Yogurt - 2 tablespoons
Planet Oat Vanilla Oat Milk - 1.5 cups
Muscle Feast Strawberry Whey Protein Isolate - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Whole Oats Powder - 1 scoop
Muscle Feast Creatine - 1 scoop
Don't want anyone getting an extra runny protein smoothie...we can't have that! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> Everything I did today is a PR though!



Damn fine work, sir.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Health Benefits of Pineapple
https://draxe.com/nutrition/benefits-of-pineapple/


----------



## Skullcrusher

Skullcrusher said:


> Monday - Push - Strength - 02-15-21
> 
> Barbell Guilotine Wide Grip Flat Bench Press - 130.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> Barbell Guillotine Slight Incline Bench Press - 130.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> Barbell Military Press - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> Dumbbell Bench Press - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> Dumbbell Fly - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
> EZ Bar Triceps Extension - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6



This workout was early in the morning Monday and chest and triceps are still sore Tuesday night.

I'm thinking I should give my body a bit of time to adapt...

Will see what I can do tomorrow for pull day.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Pull - Strength - 02-17-21

Barbell Yates Row - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Pendlay Row - 130.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Rear Delt Row - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Behind Back Raise - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Shrug - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Seated Shrug Row - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
EZ Bar Curl - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6

ALL PR's BABY!

I actually did 130 lbs on my first set of db shrugs but lowered weight for more control.

I wanted more control over the weight so I could do them Seth Feroce style! 

GUESS THAT DAMN MOVIE:
"We're not hosting an intergalactic kegger down here."


----------



## Skullcrusher

Living in a van down by the river...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Skullcrusher said:


> GUESS THAT DAMN MOVIE:
> "We're not hosting an intergalactic kegger down here."



Since nobody guessed it...Men In Black 1997


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> Since nobody guessed it...Men In Black 1997



I was thinking Independence Day again because of Will Smith and aliens!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - Legs - Strength - 02-19-21






Trap Bar Deadlift - 180.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Squat - 180.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Leg Extension - 155.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Straight Leg Deadlift - 120.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Leg Curl - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Dumbbell Split Squat - 60.00 lbs - 4 x 6
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 60.00 lbs - 3 x 6

All PRs again! 

Not once, not twice, but thrice!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

Good job.  No movie today?

On A Knight's Tale there is a town crier telling the story of thrice denied. :32 (20):


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Good job.  No movie today?
> 
> On A Knight's Tale there is a town crier telling the story of thrice denied. :32 (20):



Thank you! 


Here's an easy one:

"I'll be back..."


----------



## DEADlifter

Ahnuld....


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - Push - Hypertrophy - 02-22-21

Dumbbell Pullover - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Bench Press - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Guilotine Wide Grip Flat Bench Press - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 3 x 8 (70, 65, 60)

First time I tried to do db pullovers at the beginning of my workout. 

Fried the long heads of my triceps! :32 (19):

Might move them to back day instead since they are a good warmup for the lats.


GUESS THAT DAMN MOVIE:

"Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself."


----------



## ATLRigger

I wish my gym stocked dumbbells heavier than 100lbs. 
Good work.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> GUESS THAT DAMN MOVIE:
> 
> "Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself."



I think that's Tombstone


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> I think that's Tombstone



You got it!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's one of my favorite movies of all time. "I'm your hucklberry" - favoritte line.


----------



## DEADlifter

Doc has so many good lines in that one.

"Allow me to introduce you to a pair of fellow sophisticates"

"Poor soul, you were just too high strung"

"My hypocrisy goes only so far"


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's one of my favorite movies of all time. "I'm your hucklberry" - favoritte line.



I like.... "I got 2 guns, one for each of you"


----------



## Skullcrusher

"Ed, what an ugly thing to say... does this mean we're not friends anymore? You know, Ed, if I thought you weren't my friend, I just don't think I could bear it."


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Legs and Abs - 02-24-21






Dumbbell Goblet Squat - 50.00 lbs - 1 x 9
Barbell Squat - 162.50 lbs - 3 x 9
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 45.00 lbs - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Reverse Calf Raise - 45.00 lbs - 1 x 25
EZ Bar Push Sit Up - 35.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Weighted Twisting Sit Up - 25.00 lbs - 2 x 9
Twisting Sit Up - 1 x 9


GUESS THAT DAMN MOVIE:

"The man who'll blow your brains out is Marshal Zane Cooper. You've probably heard of him, I know what you're thinking, he's old and decrepit, he gums his food AND his women, but he can still shoot straight."


----------



## ATLRigger

U do ur goblet squats for warmups?


----------



## CJ

Cossack Squats are a great variation to do as Goblet Squats. It's basically a lateral squat, a movement pattern we all neglect.

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Skullcrusher

ATLRigger said:


> U do ur goblet squats for warmups?



Yep just to activate my quads better.


----------



## Skullcrusher

GUESS THAT DAMN MOVIE:

"The man who'll blow your brains out is Marshal Zane Cooper. You've probably heard of him, I know what you're thinking, he's old and decrepit, gums his food AND his women, but he can still shoot straight."


----------



## DEADlifter

Not a clue


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Not a clue



Can't believe nobody got that one. Maverick 1994 - Mel Gibson, Jodie Foster, James Garner, etc.

If you have never seen it, I highly recommend watching.

Lots of funny lines.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 02-26-21 - Pull my finger...

Weighted Twisting Sit Up - 25.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Pullover - 25.00 lbs - 1 x 10
Barbell Yates Row - 90.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Rear Delt Raise - 90.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Bent Over Row (Meadows style) - 60.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Dumbbell Chest Supported Row - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - different incline angles (from lateral to posterior delts)
Dumbbell Chest Supported Shrug - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - different incline angles (from upper to lower traps)
Dumbbell Seated Shrug Row - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Shrug - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - accidentally did 80 the first set...oops! 
Your Mom - 400.0 lbs - 1 x 0.5

Lats and traps are officially toasted...nicely toasted!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well...even though the weights were lower, this was a killer workout.

Probably my best back workout ever.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 03-01-21

EZ Bar Push Sit Up - 40.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Squat - 180.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Bench Press - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Seated Calf Raise - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 6
EZ Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6


----------



## Jin

Movie quotes! Slacker!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Jin said:


> Movie quotes! Slacker!



Not doing that anymore, going to focus on workouts.


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> Not doing that anymore, going to focus on workouts.



Ok, your turn to guess then


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Not doing that anymore, going to focus on workouts.



You've seen a lot of improvement on some lifts  the past few months it seems. What do you feel like is making the difference?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> You've seen a lot of improvement on some lifts  the past few months it seems. What do you feel like is making the difference?



Mostly courage but probably quite a few things. Before I was afraid to try to lift 200 because I know I have a bad lower back. I think all the heavy pulls boosted my confidence. Finally said what the hell, I'm going to see what I can do. I still don't "know" how much I can lift on most lifts. Since I am not in a gym I have nobody to spot me on anything or help me if something goes wrong. So I have to be careful. Right now I know I cannot do more than 80 on triceps, it's a challenge for me.

Another thing is my diet. Lots of protein and carbs. More recently increasing fiber which I am hoping will help me shred the belly. If not, I will still get bigger. Went from 202 to 210 in the past few days which to me is crazy. It's not fat I can tell you that much.

Supplement wise I have tried pretty much everything. But aside from protein and creatine I am mostly only concerned with vitamins. Got some really kick ass vitamins. I take the best B complex available, 950mg vitamin C x 2, and a very expensive whole food non-gmo multivitamin. No need for a pre-workout anymore! 

Anyway, I'm making myself repeat a lot of weights and even lowered a few that I know effect my lower back. Just long enough for my back to feel strong again. Then I will start raising weights wherever I can again. Alternating between bb and db goblet squats which should help keep my lower back strong too. Will be only my 2nd time doing goblet later this week. No idea what weight I can do yet...or even what is normal.

In the process of quitting smoking. Decreasing by one cigarette per day. Today was 14, tomorrow 13 etc. I have two huge boxes of nicotine gum 4mg and then 2mg. Since muscles require oxygen to grow, I am hoping that cleaner lungs will eventually help me get bigger.

Damn...I wrote a scroll! :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher

Jin said:


> Ok, your turn to guess then
> 
> View attachment 11588



No idea on the gif...


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> No idea on the gif...



guess you’ve never sucked dick for coke!

Half Baked.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 03-02-21

Weighted Twisting Sit Up - 25.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 60.00 lbs - 3 x 9 - 60 per arm
Dumbbell Chest Supported Row - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Chest Supported Shrug - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 9
EZ Bar Curl - 72.50 lbs - 3 x 9
Leg Curl - Isolated - 72.50 lbs - 3 x 9


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 03-04-21

EZ Bar Push Sit Up - 35.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Goblet Squat - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squat - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Bench Press - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - 65.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Fly - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Incline Triceps Extension - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Dumbbell Kickback - 25.00 lbs - 3 x 9 - 25 per arm
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 9


----------



## DEADlifter

Pressing the 95#ers for three sets of nine is solid.  Good work.  You're getting stronger fast.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Pressing the 95#ers for three sets of nine is solid.  Good work.  You're getting stronger fast.



LOL thanks...47.5#ers x 2 = 95 lbs total.

The db kickbacks were the hardest!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 03-05-21

Weighted Twisting Sit Up - 35.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Slow-Mo Yates Row - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Trap Bar Deadlift - 185.00 lbs - 3 x 6 - PR
Trap Bar Shrug - 185.00 lbs - 3 x 6 - PR
Barbell Behind Back Raise - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Leg Curl - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
EZ Bar Curl - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 6
EZ Bar Preacher Curl - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Weighted Neck Harness Extension - 25.00 lbs - 1 x 6
Weighted Neck Harness Flexion - 10.00 lbs - 1 x 6


----------



## Skullcrusher

To me the amount of weight is just numbers. I would rather do 100 lbs wide grip guillotine press slow and feel it in my chest rather than loading the hell out of bench press and burning out my front delts and not feeling anything in my chest. If weightlifting is a dick measuring contest then I would lose I guess. Got to keep doing what feels right for me! 

On the other hand...some of my numbers have gone up naturally. My EZ Bar Curl is intermediate level for my age and weight. 205 lbs and 50 years old in October. Starting to really feel strength in my back muscles and triceps so I expect it won't be long before I see more progress.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

It all depends on what your goals are man. Lifting more weight? Body aesthetics? What are yours?

I've found mine changed over time. In the beginning it was just to have a healthier, more muscular, aesthetic body. But then I learned some things about weight lifting (like doing deadlifts) that I really liked. So I enjoy working on that too.

If I was worried more about numbers, I'd take the powerlifting route, but that wouldn't be a very smart move for me I think given my genetics and age.

So I still mainly focus on getting where I want to be appearance-wise, and I'm not sure what workout routine, diet, or numbers will get me there. I've had to tweak things over time. Will continue to do so.


----------



## Skullcrusher

My main goal is muscle growth. I make sure that I am lifting enough to challenge myself. But I also feel like each lift has its own goal. For example barbell squats are a great overall exercise but they do not really seem to build my quads. I can feel db split squats in my legs more. More recently I have been trying to find squats where I can have the weight in front of my body to build my quads better. Front squats would be the obvious choice but I have problems doing them. So I am trying goblet squats. Might try landmine squats again too since the weight is in front and they encourage perfect form and mobility. Weight is relevant to the exercise. A 25 lb db kickback does not sound like much, but I feel it more in the long heads of my triceps than the 80 lb tricep extension. Heavier lifts are important too but I love it when I can feel a lift really working a muscle.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Good job bud.

May I suggest a ssb for more quad activation in the squat sir.

Or bulgarian split squats.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## CJ

Ever try elevating your heels doing squat pattern movements?

This keeps you more upright, so you have less flexion at the hip joint and more at the knee joint, so therefore more emphasis is placed on the quadriceps.


----------



## Skullcrusher

FlyingPapaya said:


> Good job bud.
> 
> May I suggest a ssb for more quad activation in the squat sir.
> 
> Or bulgarian split squats.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Speculative Store Bypass?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Ever try elevating your heels doing squat pattern movements?
> 
> This keeps you more upright, so you have less flexion at the hip joint and more at the knee joint, so therefore more emphasis is placed on the quadriceps.



I have tried it but almost fell over with the weights coming down on me.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 03-08-21






EZ Bar Push Sit Up - 40.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Squat - 150.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Wide Grip Guillotine Press - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Incline Guillotine Press - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Seated Calf Raise - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 9
Barbell Military Press - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 9
EZ Bar Decline Triceps Extension - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 9


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 03-09-21

Weighted Twisting Sit Up - 25.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Swing -  3 x 12
https://www.t-nation.com/training/tip-do-kettlebell-swings-for-a-big-deadlift
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Chest Supported Row - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Chest Supported Shrug - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Hammer Curl - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 12


----------



## Boogieman

Good work Crusher!!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 03-11-21

EZ Bar Push Sit Up - 35.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Goblet Squat - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Kickback - 45.00 lbs - 3 x 12


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 03-12-21

Weighted Twisting Sit Up - 3 x 12
Barbell Yates Row - 3 x 12
Barbell Pendlay Row - 3 x 12
Barbell Rear Delt Row - 3 x 12
Barbell Upright Row - 3 x 12
Barbell Curl - 3 x 12
Leg Curl - 3 x 12


----------



## DEADlifter

Nice pull day bro.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Nice pull day bro.



Thanks man! 

Today was a day that I felt like not working out at all.

I'll get back on track soon though.


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Today was a day that I felt like not working out at all.
> 
> I'll get back on track soon though.



Nice discipline to get it in.


----------



## Boogieman

Good work Crusher!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 03-15-21

Barbell Yates Row - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Barbell Rack Pull - 200.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Landmine Close Grip T-Bar Row - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Kroc Row - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 12 - 55 per arm
Neck Extension - 25.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Neck Plate Curl - 25.00 lbs - 3 x 6


----------



## Skullcrusher

Sunday - 0 cigarettes
Monday - 5 cigarettes
Tuesday - ?


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> Sunday - 0 cigarettes
> Monday - 5 cigarettes
> Tuesday - ?



I’ve had one cigarette in the last 6 months. You can quit if you want to bro.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Zero cigarettes again today...Jin used his Jedi mind control on me! :32 (18):

Giving my muscles and joints a break for the rest of the week...


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> Zero cigarettes again today...Jin used his Jedi mind control on me! :32 (18):
> 
> Giving my muscles and joints a break for the rest of the week...



You’re lucky. I rarely use my powers for good!

good work bro. Sometimes when we need a cigarette we just need to go outside and take some deep breaths instead.


----------



## DEADlifter

Quitting smoking!  Freaking Sweet!  Happy for you dude.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Prestige Worldwide


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 03-22-21 - Chest

Dumbbell Pullover - 1 x 12
Dumbbell Decline Bench Press - 3 x 10
Barbell Bench Press - 3 x 8
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 3 x 8
Dumbbell Incline Fly - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Beginning to really wonder what is going on with me.

Zero energy, diminished strength...maybe the weather change, low T, or...both?

Anyways thinking about just doing light weight full body workouts, one set of each until I recover.

Probably will not build any muscle but maybe shed some fat.

It's either that or just quit which I really don't want to do.


----------



## Jin

Please get your hormones tested!


----------



## permabulker

Skullcrusher said:


> Beginning to really wonder what is going on with me.
> 
> Zero energy, diminished strength...maybe the weather change, low T, or...both?
> 
> Anyways thinking about just doing light weight full body workouts, one set of each until I recover.
> 
> Probably will not build any muscle but maybe shed some fat.
> 
> It's either that or just quit which I really don't want to do.



don’t quit. I’m in the same boat as you. Feeling tired all the time. You can do it


----------



## Skullcrusher

Jin said:


> Please get your hormones tested!



I promise I will as soon as I can afford to. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Skullcrusher

permabulker said:


> don’t quit. I’m in the same boat as you. Feeling tired all the time. You can do it



Now my throat is really sore which tells me I may have some sort of cold or bug or something.

Kind of a relief since that would explain what is going on with me.

Just going to go light until I recover.

Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 03-24-21 - Shoulders

Barbell Wide Grip Rear Delt Row - 2 x 8
Dumbbell Rear Delt Fly - 2 x 10
Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row - 2 x 8
Dumbbell Seated Lateral Raise - 2 x 10
Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 2 x 8
Dumbbell Full Can Seated Front Raise - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - Traps - 03-26-21

Dumbbell Explosive Kroc Row - 3 x 10
Barbell Rack Pull - 3 x 3
Barbell Behind Back Raise - 3 x 8
Barbell Single Arm Shrug - 1 x 8
Barbell Overhead Shrug - 2 x 8
Dumbbell Seated Shrug Row - 3 x 10
Lateral Neck Flexion - 1 x 12
Neck Plate Curl - 1 x 12
Neck Extension - 1 x 12


----------



## Mind2muscle

Skullcrusher said:


> Beginning to really wonder what is going on with me.
> 
> Zero energy, diminished strength...maybe the weather change, low T, or...both?
> 
> Anyways thinking about just doing light weight full body workouts, one set of each until I recover.
> 
> Probably will not build any muscle but maybe shed some fat.
> 
> It's either that or just quit which I really don't want to do.



This has been me for 2 weeks now.  I haven’t been on any test in about 3 years.  Was doing okay for awhile.  Now I’ve hit a wall.  Probably stress and low T for me.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Mind2muscle said:


> This has been me for 2 weeks now.  I haven’t been on any test in about 3 years.  Was doing okay for awhile.  Now I’ve hit a wall.  Probably stress and low T for me.



The best natural supplement I have found for low T is fenugreek. Or at least it works well for me. Plus it's dirt cheap. It just so happens that I ran out and did not order more. But I also had a sore throat and diarrhea for two days. Pretty much recovered now.

Fenugreek
This is a herb that is often found in curries in southeast Asia. In a study, free testosterone levels were improved by up to 46% in 90% of the study population. I use NOW brand.

Tongkat Ali
This ingredient is an herb from Indonesia, it has been shown to increase testosterone by 37% and also reduce cortisol levels by 16%. I use NatureBell brand.

I'm still getting stuff together for my first test cycle...but until then those are the only 2 that interest me for test. Well Zinc too I guess. But I take that with magnesium to recover from workouts. For zinc I use Country Life and for magnesium I use Life Extension.

Rhodiola
An adaptogenic herb that has been shown to improve symptoms associated with chronic fatigue and stress-related burnout. I use NatureBell brand.

Ashwagandha
This testosterone boosting ingredient is an herb that reduces the effects of stress on the body and lowers cortisol levels. This is important because cortisol can be a real testosterone killer. Keeping cortisol levels down is essential for boosting test levels. I use NatureBell brand.

Other than that a good vitamin B complex will lower stress/cortisol and give you energy. Recommend to look on Labdoor for best ranked stuff. There's a lot of bogus shit out there. I use Country Life for B complex.

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/vitamins-for-stress
https://theathleticbuild.com/best-testosterone-booster-ingredients-the-complete-list/


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - Arms - 03-27-21

Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 3 x 8
EZ Bar Incline Triceps Extension - 3 x 8
Dumbbell Hammer Grip Preacher Curl - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Flat Bench Isolated Curl - 3 x 10


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Don't give up buddy!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Going to attempt some endurance training to shed some body fat.

Full body workout - 3 days a week - 1 set of 25 reps on everything.

Not sure if 25 rack pulls is wise, will play it by ear...

Barbell Rack Pull
Barbell Squat
Dumbbell Bench Press
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Dumbbell Bent Over Row
Barbell Single Arm Shrug
Dumbbell Kickback
Dumbbell Hammer Grip Preacher Curl
Dumbbell Push Sit Up
Kettlebell Swing

When I get to 25 reps I will raise weight, so some sets may end up being less than 25.

Wanted to make sure I got an abs exercise and a crossfit exercise in there too.

Hoping that I can get my lower back strong enough to do deadlifts again.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - Full Body - 03-29-21

Barbell Rack Pull  - 1 x 25
Barbell Squat  - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Bench Press  - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Shoulder Press  - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Bent Over Row  - 1 x 25
Barbell Single Arm Shrug  - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Hammer Grip Preacher Curl  - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Kickback  - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Push Sit Up  - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Swing  - 1 x 25

Made it to 25 reps on everything but just barely on many of them.

Will raise weight by smallest possible amount for Wed, but can already tell that I will not make it on some.

Killer pump though!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Full Body - 03-31-21

Trap Bar Deadlift - 1 x 25
Barbell Squat - 1 x 25
Leg Curl - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 1 x 25
Barbell Bench Press - 1 x 25
Barbell Seated Military Press - 1 x 20
Dumbbell Kickback - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 1 x 25
Barbell Single Arm Shrug - 1 x 25
EZ Bar Preacher Curl - 1 x 25
EZ Bar Push Sit Up - 1 x 25


----------



## Thewall

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - Full Body - 03-31-21
> 
> Trap Bar Deadlift - 1 x 25
> Barbell Squat - 1 x 25
> Leg Curl - 1 x 25
> Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 1 x 25
> Barbell Bench Press - 1 x 25
> Barbell Seated Military Press - 1 x 20
> Dumbbell Kickback - 1 x 25
> Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 1 x 25
> Barbell Single Arm Shrug - 1 x 25
> EZ Bar Preacher Curl - 1 x 25
> EZ Bar Push Sit Up - 1 x 25



just out of curiosity, are you doing this as a circuit one exercise to the next. Good stuff


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thewall said:


> just out of curiosity, are you doing this as a circuit one exercise to the next. Good stuff



The lifts that get me the most out of breath I do not superset with anything. But there was a couple I did back to back.

Thanks! 

Still changing stuff around...


----------



## Jin

How’s the quitting smoking going?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Jin said:


> How’s the quitting smoking going?



Relapse...sort of...but not giving up. 

I used to smoke about 48 roll your own cigs a day.

Yesterday 15, today 14...I'll get to zero again. 

This time I'm staying at zero and not backsliding.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I request permission to call you out on something at the risk of pissing you off....or helping you.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I request permission to call you out on something at the risk of pissing you off....or helping you.



Go for it...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You say you can't afford to get your hormones tested, and I know I personally sent you a link to where you can get it done for about $60.

Yet you take all these supplements + vitamins you have mentioned in other posts that you even admitted are kind of expensive.



Skullcrusher said:


> The best natural supplement I have found for low T is fenugreek. Or at least it works well for me. Plus it's dirt cheap. It just so happens that I ran out and did not order more. But I also had a sore throat and diarrhea for two days. Pretty much recovered now.
> 
> Fenugreek
> This is a herb that is often found in curries in southeast Asia. In a study, free testosterone levels were improved by up to 46% in 90% of the study population. I use NOW brand.
> 
> Tongkat Ali
> This ingredient is an herb from Indonesia, it has been shown to increase testosterone by 37% and also reduce cortisol levels by 16%. I use NatureBell brand.
> 
> I'm still getting stuff together for my first test cycle...but until then those are the only 2 that interest me for test. Well Zinc too I guess. But I take that with magnesium to recover from workouts. For zinc I use Country Life and for magnesium I use Life Extension.
> 
> Rhodiola
> An adaptogenic herb that has been shown to improve symptoms associated with chronic fatigue and stress-related burnout. I use NatureBell brand.
> 
> Ashwagandha
> This testosterone boosting ingredient is an herb that reduces the effects of stress on the body and lowers cortisol levels. This is important because cortisol can be a real testosterone killer. Keeping cortisol levels down is essential for boosting test levels. I use NatureBell brand.
> 
> Other than that a good vitamin B complex will lower stress/cortisol and give you energy. Recommend to look on Labdoor for best ranked stuff. There's a lot of bogus shit out there. I use Country Life for B complex.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/vitamins-for-stress
> https://theathleticbuild.com/best-testosterone-booster-ingredients-the-complete-list/



After following you since you got here, I've seen you spend (easily) 100's of dollars on supplements. Don't make me talk about the price of cigs...lol

No vitamin or supplement is going to affect your mood or ability to gain muscle mass and recover, like testosterone will.

I'm currently on a TRT dose dose of Test at 80mg / wk, using a 20ml, 200mg vial of Test that cost me $55. It keeps my testosterone in normal range, and this vial should last me 50 weeks at this dosage. There is no supplement cheaper that will come close in terms of cost or effectiveness.

I'm not saying you need to be on testosterone, but I am saying that getting your hormones tested like Jin suggested, is a no-brainer.

If you are low, and you fix it, it could be a game changer for you. And if you are low you don't have to worry about buying PCT stuff, you just stay on.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> You say you can't afford to get your hormones tested, and I know I personally sent you a link to where you can get it done for about $60.
> 
> Yet you take all these supplements + vitamins you have mentioned in other posts that you even admitted are kind of expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> After following you since you got here, I've seen you spend (easily) 100's of dollars on supplements. Don't make me talk about the price of cigs...lol
> 
> No vitamin or supplement is going to affect your mood or ability to gain muscle mass and recover, like testosterone will.
> 
> I'm currently on a TRT dose dose of Test at 80mg / wk, using a 20ml, 200mg vial of Test that cost me $55. It keeps my testosterone in normal range, and this vial should last me 50 weeks at this dosage. There is no supplement cheaper that will come close in terms of cost or effectiveness.
> 
> I'm not saying you need to be on testosterone, but I am saying that getting your hormones tested like Jin suggested, is a no-brainer.
> 
> If you are low, and you fix it, it could be a game changer for you. And if you are low you don't have to worry about buying PCT stuff, you just stay on.
> 
> Just something to think about.



Well...that's a good observation. But planning to order test next month...it was $78 last I checked.

The arimidex or altraz I ordered last month cost me $75.

The month before that I got the nolvadex, clomid, and HCG.

Many of the supplements I buy only 1 or 2 per month, depending on price.

Have not bought tobacco in 2 months, what I have now is leftover from when I was a chain smoker.

Even then roll your own cost me about $50 to $60 a month, depending on how many bags of tobacco and boxes of filter tubes I needed.

There are other things I have to purchase every month also...like coffee for example $40 to $42 per month.

Buying all my Muscle Feast next month too...getting low on protein and carbs.

Part of why I have not gone to get tested has to do with mask mandate which is the same reason I do not go to a gym.

I refuse to wear a mask because it's total bullshit and doesn't protect you from anything. 

But they lifted the mandate in my state now so I can pretend to be a normal human being again.

I no longer use Ashwagandha or Rhodiola because I do not have any cortisol or stress issues.

Fenugreek is less than $5 and is something you can use to recover faster from a cycle.
https://www.amazon.com/Supplements-Fenugreek-Herbal-Supplement-Capsules/dp/B00772D3C6

Tongkat Ali (aka longjack) $18.95 gave me too many boners! Ran out and will probably hold off on that for now too.

I bought most of this stuff before even considering whether or not to do a test cycle. So I figured out what works and what doesn't.

My current list of supps I still buy is 10:

Creatine - for muscles
Fish Oil - for joints
Glucosamine - for joints
Magnesium - for recovery
Oats - for carbs
Vitamin B Complex - for muscles and energy
Vitamin C - for energy
Whey Protein Isolate - for muscles
Whole Food Multivitamin - for energy
Zinc - for recovery


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Ok, well just promise me you will get a baseline level drawn before you eventually start pinning test. It's really important to know where your natural levels are before you start.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, well just promise me you will get a baseline level drawn before you eventually start pinning test. It's really important to know where your natural levels are before you start.



Yeah if you look back in my log you can see that I already promised Jin I would. Just need to make sure I order the right test...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 04-02-21 - Full Body

Barbell Push Sit Up - 1 x 25
Barbell Squat - 1 x 25
Trap Bar Deadlift - 1 x 25
Barbell Bent Over Row - 1 x 25
Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row - 1 x 25
Barbell Seated Military Press - 1 x 25
Barbell Single Arm Shrug - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Bench Press - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Incline Triceps Extension - 1 x 25
Leg Curl - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 1 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 04-05-21 - Full Body






Barbell Squat - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 2 x 15
Barbell Single Arm Shrug - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Incline Rear Delt Fly - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Seated Lateral Raise - 2 x 15
Barbell Seated Military Press - 2 x 12
Dumbbell Decline Bench Press - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Incline Kickback - 2 x 15
Leg Curl - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 2 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher

The 7 Training Rules of the 21st Century: Stop Training Like It's 1999
https://www.t-nation.com/training/the-7-training-rules-of-the-21st-century


----------



## Skullcrusher

Skullcrusher said:


> The 7 Training Rules of the 21st Century: Stop Training Like It's 1999
> https://www.t-nation.com/training/the-7-training-rules-of-the-21st-century



LOL...well I thought that was funny! :32 (18):

Tough crowd.


----------



## Jin

Prince was an interesting person.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 04-07-21

Barbell Squat - 180.00 lbs - 4 x 6
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 8
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 35.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Bent Over Row - 135.00 lbs - 4 x 6
Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 8
Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10






Was meant to be a full body workout but I ran out of gas.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I need a bodybuilding psychiatrist!

There are too many lifts I want to do. Not enough days in the week.

Never content with any program because I always feel like I didn't work some muscle enough.


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> I need a bodybuilding psychiatrist!
> 
> There are too many lifts I want to do. Not enough days in the week.
> 
> Never content with any program because I always feel like I didn't work some muscle enough.



I don’t have an MD. Would you settle for a bodyguard psychologist?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Just rotate exercises every 2 to 3 weeks so you don't get bored and you get variety.


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> I need a bodybuilding psychiatrist!
> 
> There are too many lifts I want to do. Not enough days in the week.
> 
> Never content with any program because I always feel like I didn't work some muscle enough.



in my early days this hurt my progress a lot.


----------



## permabulker

Skullcrusher said:


> I need a bodybuilding psychiatrist!
> 
> There are too many lifts I want to do. Not enough days in the week.
> 
> Never content with any program because I always feel like I didn't work some muscle enough.



This happens to me all the time. Especially with accessories. 
accesories are where I feel like I lift well and probably the body parts I care about more. But they aren’t main lifts.


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> in my early days this hurt my progress a lot.



and how did you overcome that? Sticking to  a programme solidly?


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> in my early days this hurt my progress a lot.



How did you fix it?


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> How did you fix it?



got tired of not making progress and realized anyone making in progress isn't flipping or doing 12 exercises per bodypart.

If your goal is size the ones you feel are probably best
If strength is your goal the accessories should probably be your week points along with like with size, you actually feel it in the area that you are trying to strength.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday 04-09-21 - Chest and Triceps






Barbell Bench Press

Decline
95.00 lbs x 10 - 15 degree
115.00 lbs x 10 - 15 degree
135.00 lbs x 10 - 15 degree

Flat
155.00 lbs x 6 - PR - Up from 145, probably a baton twirl for you fellas...but I have always been weak on bench! 
155.00 lbs x 6
155.00 lbs x 6 - barely squeaked out this set!  

Incline
135.00 lbs x 10 - 30 degree
115.00 lbs x 10 - 45 degree
95.00 lbs x 10 - 60 degree


Dumbbell Incline Neutral Grip Triceps Extension (2 dumbbells)
50.00 lbs x 10 - 75 degree (25 x 2)
60.00 lbs x 10 - 75 degree (30 x 2) - left elbow hurting - might go back to EZ Bar Decline
50.00 lbs x 10 - 60 degree (25 x 2) - angle feels better...my happy place! 


Your Mom
429.37 lbs x 0 - too many damn oreos


----------



## PZT

Hey bro, where or how did you start doing this routine?


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> Hey bro, where or how did you start doing this routine?



Where? At home.

Not a routine. Routine starts next week.

Just me doing what I felt like doing.

Did not even really feel up to working out today.

Shoulders hurt. Left elbow hurts. Left knee hurts.


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> Where? At home.
> 
> Not a routine. Routine starts next week.
> 
> Just me doing what I felt like doing.
> 
> Did not even really feel up to working out today.
> 
> Shoulders hurt. Left elbow hurts. Left knee hurts.



oh ok, sometimes you just gotta get it in. What routine will you be using?


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> oh ok, sometimes you just gotta get it in. What routine will you be using?



My own of lifts that I can feel the most. 

I have tried just about everything as far as 3 day push pull legs, 4 day, etc.

Was doing full body workouts but got to be too much because I have a hard time limiting myself! 

Going to be doing only 3 to 4 different lifts per day. Want to increase my number of sets, increase strength on bigger lifts.

Back
Chest
Core - includes deadlift
Shoulders
Arms
Legs

Probably going to skip legs and core until my knee stops hurting so bad.

Twisted it weird or something doing squats.

Just going to do what I feel up to doing. 

When I need a rest day I will take it and pick up where I left off the next week.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Need to know which test to order for testosterone.

Ready to order...


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Need to know which test to order for testosterone.
> 
> Ready to order...



Total and Free. But if you're going, you might as well get full bloods....CMP, CBC, Cholesterol/Triglycerides.

There are other things too, like prolactin, GH, estrogen, etc . But the ones above are the basic health markers.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Total and Free. But if you're going, you might as well get full bloods....CMP, CBC, Cholesterol/Triglycerides.
> 
> There are other things too, like prolactin, GH, estrogen, etc . But the ones above are the basic health markers.



Does it cost more? I want whichever is cheapest.


----------



## Jin

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/31219-Where-do-you-guys-get-your-bloodwork-done

should be under $80


----------



## Skullcrusher

Testosterone, Free and Total, LC/MS/MS - (QUEST DIAGNOSTICS) - $80.49 ...is that right?


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Does it cost more? I want whichever is cheapest.



Of course it'll cost more, you're having more tests performed.


----------



## Jin

You’ll get a full blood panel with any test. Total test and free test are the two most critical markers you need checked. If the test has e2 that’s also nice to know.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Testosterone, Free and Total, LC/MS/MS - (QUEST DIAGNOSTICS) - $80.49 ...is that right?



This test will tell you how much Testosterone is circulating in your blood, and how much of it is Free, able to be picked up and used for all the good things Test does. From my understanding, the Free Test is the more important number, because it doesn't matter how much total Test you have, if it can't be used.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Jin said:


> You’ll get a full blood panel with any test. Total test and free test are the two most critical markers you need checked. If the test has e2 that’s also nice to know.



Cannot find one that says it includes e2...or one that is cheaper for free and total.

Maybe it went up?


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Cannot find one that says it includes e2...or one that is cheaper for free and total.
> 
> Maybe it went up?



It'll be within a more comprehensive hormone panel, which is also more expensive also.

It'll probably also test your FSH and LH within that one, maybe a couple of other things as well.


----------



## CJ

It's like getting an upgraded cable plan... You get 50 extra channels, only 10 you watch. :32 (17):


----------



## Skullcrusher

There is this:

Hormone Panel with F&T Testosterone - (QUEST DIAGNOSTICS)

Includes:
Complete Blood Count / CBC (includes Differential and Platelets): WBC, RBC, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, MCV, MCH, MCHC, RDW, Platelet Count, MPV and Differential (Absolute and Percent - Neutrophils, Lymphocytes, Monocytes, Eosinophils, and Basophils)
Comprehensive Metabolic Profile ( includes eGFR ): Albumin, Albumin/Globulin Ratio (calculated), Alkaline Phosphatase, ALT, AST, BUN/Creatinine Ration, Calcium, Carbon Dioxide, Chloride, Creatinine with GFR Estimated, Globulin (calculated), Glucose, Potassium, Sodium, Total Bilirubin, Total Protein, Urea Nitrogen
Estradiol
Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
Luteinizing Hormone (LH)
Testosterone, Free and Total, LC/MS/MS
This testosterone test will also provide Total Testosterone results when the value is >1500 but <10,000.

Quest Diagnostics Price: $125.99


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> It'll be within a more comprehensive hormone panel, which is also more expensive also.
> 
> It'll probably also test your FSH and LH within that one, maybe a couple of other things as well.



Yes! FSH and LH are critical markers too! Should be included on any testosterone test.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> There is this:
> 
> Hormone Panel with F&T Testosterone - (QUEST DIAGNOSTICS)
> 
> Includes:
> Complete Blood Count / CBC (includes Differential and Platelets): WBC, RBC, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, MCV, MCH, MCHC, RDW, Platelet Count, MPV and Differential (Absolute and Percent - Neutrophils, Lymphocytes, Monocytes, Eosinophils, and Basophils)
> Comprehensive Metabolic Profile ( includes eGFR ): Albumin, Albumin/Globulin Ratio (calculated), Alkaline Phosphatase, ALT, AST, BUN/Creatinine Ration, Calcium, Carbon Dioxide, Chloride, Creatinine with GFR Estimated, Globulin (calculated), Glucose, Potassium, Sodium, Total Bilirubin, Total Protein, Urea Nitrogen
> Estradiol
> Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
> Luteinizing Hormone (LH)
> Testosterone, Free and Total, LC/MS/MS
> This testosterone test will also provide Total Testosterone results when the value is >1500 but <10,000.
> 
> Quest Diagnostics Price: $125.99



That's a good one.....

If cost allows, add in a cholesterol/lipid panel. Good to know your numbers.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Found a cheaper one:

Hormone Panel (F&T Testosterone, NO CMP) - (QUEST DIAGNOSTICS)

Description:

Significant deviations from the normal range may require further evaluation by your physician.

Includes:
Complete Blood Count / CBC (includes Differential and Platelets): WBC, RBC, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, MCV, MCH, MCHC, RDW, Platelet Count, MPV and Differential (Absolute and Percent - Neutrophils, Lymphocytes, Monocytes, Eosinophils, and Basophils)
Estradiol
Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
Luteinizing Hormone (LH)
Testosterone, Free and Total, LC/MS/MS

Quest Diagnostics Price: $92.99

So is this going to be good enough?


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Found a cheaper one:
> 
> Hormone Panel (F&T Testosterone, NO CMP) - (QUEST DIAGNOSTICS)
> 
> Description:
> 
> Significant deviations from the normal range may require further evaluation by your physician.
> 
> Includes:
> Complete Blood Count / CBC (includes Differential and Platelets): WBC, RBC, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, MCV, MCH, MCHC, RDW, Platelet Count, MPV and Differential (Absolute and Percent - Neutrophils, Lymphocytes, Monocytes, Eosinophils, and Basophils)
> Estradiol
> Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
> Luteinizing Hormone (LH)
> Testosterone, Free and Total, LC/MS/MS
> 
> Quest Diagnostics Price: $92.99
> 
> So is this going to be good enough?



You're not getting the CMP with this one, which includes your liver and kidney functions.

Ultimately its your money, but if you're going to be there, might as well get as much information as possible.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> You're not getting the CMP with this one, which includes your liver and kidney functions.
> 
> Ultimately its your money, but if you're going to be there, might as well get as much information as possible.



Yeah but I'm poor...so is it good enough?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

If you have no reason to worry about your kidney and liver functions, it is fine.

Think about this though, if you think there is a chance you might try some oral steroids in the future, it would be good to have a reference point for this. Those will affect your numbers there, so I like to have a baseline.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> If you have no reason to worry about your kidney and liver functions, it is fine.
> 
> Think about this though, if you think there is a chance you might try some oral steroids in the future, it would be good to have a reference point for this. Those will affect your numbers there, so I like to have a baseline.



Well...already placed the order so maybe next time.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Just want to say thank you to CJ, Jin, and Cohiba for helping me decide which test to order.

Sorry I could not afford to honor all of your suggestions.

Let the gains begin!


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Just want to say thank you to CJ, Jin, and Cohiba for helping me decide which test to order.
> 
> Sorry I could not afford to honor all of your suggestions.
> 
> Let the gains begin!



So what'd you go with?

And crap, forget to mention, these companies have discount codes floating around that are easy to find.


----------



## ftf

I just got a confirmation email from privatemdlabs with the code april21


----------



## Skullcrusher

ftf said:


> I just got a confirmation email from privatemdlabs with the code april21



Yeah I didn't know any codes when I ordered.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> So what'd you go with?
> 
> And crap, forget to mention, these companies have discount codes floating around that are easy to find.



Hormone Panel (F&T Testosterone, NO CMP) - (QUEST DIAGNOSTICS)

Includes:
Complete Blood Count / CBC (includes Differential and Platelets): WBC,  RBC, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, MCV, MCH, MCHC, RDW, Platelet Count, MPV  and Differential (Absolute and Percent - Neutrophils, Lymphocytes,  Monocytes, Eosinophils, and Basophils)
Estradiol
Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH)
Luteinizing Hormone (LH)
Testosterone, Free and Total, LC/MS/MS

Quest Diagnostics Price: $92.99


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 04-12-21 - Back

Barbell Deadlift - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 8
Barbell Pendlay Row - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 8
Barbell Yates Row - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 8
Trap Bar Shrug - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 20


----------



## DEADlifter

Kill Em All was great.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

one of their best singles


----------



## Skullcrusher

"Shock da muscle!"


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 04-13-21 - Chest

Barbell Decline Bench Press - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Decline Fly - 30.00 lbs - 3 x 20
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Fly - 30.00 lbs - 3 x 20


----------



## Skullcrusher

FORGET ABOUT NUMBERS "Weight has NOTHING to do with it" - Rich Piana


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 04-14-21 - Happy Ass Leg Day 

Barbell Squat - 135.00 lbs - 5 x 20
Leg Extension - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 20
Leg Curl - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 45.00 lbs - 1 x 25


----------



## PZT

You and Eazy with your 20 rep squats. Takes something extra to do that shitz for real. Great work man


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tomorrow I go to get my hormones tested.

Have to fast for 12 hours...which sucks the balls.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well they took 3 vials of blood, said I didn't need to fast.

Results in a couple days...

Then I gotta try to figure it out.


----------



## Jin

Congrats getting this done. Post your full bloodwork with the references ranges and we'll help you figure it all you.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Jin said:


> Congrats getting this done. Post your full bloodwork with the references ranges and we'll help you figure it all you.



Okay thank you very much.

Maybe I can create scans of the pages, upload them to imgur, then post the links.

Pretty sure I'm going to be low since I will be 50 years old in October.


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> Okay thank you very much.
> 
> Maybe I can create scans of the pages, upload them to imgur, then post the links.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm going to be low since I will be 50 years old in October.



You can. Take out your personal info  and make sure we can read the numbers!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 04-16-21 - Shoulders

Barbell Behind Neck Press - 70.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row - 70.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Barbell Wide Grip Rear Delt Row - 70.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Rear Delt Fly - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Dumbbell Front Raise - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 20


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 04-17-21 - Arms

EZ Bar Curl - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 15
EZ Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Hammer Bar Preacher Curl - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Hammer Bar Recline Triceps Extension - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Ordered a cheap gym for $335 so I can do cable and bodyweight stuff...hopefully solid enough to do dips on.
https://www.marcypro.com/marcy-cage-home-gym-mwm-7041

Also ordered 48" lat bar, triceps V, 26" triceps rope, and some spongy grip attachments.

Can anyone recommend a really good barbell neck pad for squats?


----------



## sfw509

https://harbingerfitness.implus.com/product/ergo-fit-bar-pad?prevPage=search

We had one of these at a gym I used to work out at. It wasn't too bulky and a lot of people liked it. Harbinger also makes other pads too. Seem to be good quality and pretty cheap. Just my .02.


----------



## Skullcrusher

sfw509 said:


> https://harbingerfitness.implus.com/product/ergo-fit-bar-pad?prevPage=search
> 
> We had one of these at a gym I used to work out at. It wasn't too bulky and a lot of people liked it. Harbinger also makes other pads too. Seem to be good quality and pretty cheap. Just my .02.



Thank you.

My lifting straps are Harbinger, I like their stuff.

Triceps rope I ordered too...


----------



## sfw509

Skullcrusher said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My lifting straps are Harbinger, I like their stuff.
> 
> Triceps rope I ordered too...



Yeah. They make really good stuff. Some people forget about them because they are not the flavor of the week of use flashy advertising. But they have been making good quality lifting gear for a long time. Ive got some of their attachments for my home gym.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Skullcrusher said:


> Ordered a cheap gym for $335 so I can do cable and bodyweight stuff...hopefully solid enough to do dips on.
> https://www.marcypro.com/marcy-cage-home-gym-mwm-7041
> 
> Also ordered 48" lat bar, triceps V, 26" triceps rope, and some spongy grip attachments.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a really good barbell neck pad for squats?


Yea man. Looks good. I wanted this piece at one time. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Nice! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Skullcrusher

Going back to full body 3x a week...for now

Full Body - Push Dominant

Barbell Squat - 3 x 12
Barbell Bent Over Row - 3 x 8
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 3 x 10
Barbell Behind Neck Press - 3 x 8
EZ Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 3 x 10


Full Body - Pull Dominant

Trap Bar Deadlift - 3 x 8
Barbell Rear Delt Row - 3 x 8
Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row - 3 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 3 x 10
Leg Curl - 3 x 10

Will probably start with 2 pull days this week since my triceps are still kind of fried!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well I wanted to start my new routine, but my body is telling me that it's time to take a break.

So I'm going to listen to my body and start lifting as soon as I feel recovered.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Hope you can read these...

Testosterone Total and Free



Estrogen



FSH and LH


----------



## Skullcrusher

T Total = 351 - normal - (ref range 250-1100)
T Free = 48.2 - normal -  (ref range 35.0-155.0)
Estrogen = 18 - normal -  < OR = 39 pg/mL
FSH = 4.9 - normal - (ref range 1.6-8.0 mIU/mL)
LH = 3.3 - normal - (ref range 1.5-9.3 mIU/mL)


----------



## Boogieman

#s In range but on the lower end, you going to jump on TRT? How you feeling at current levels? My #s were similar to your my Dr. was good with putting me in TRT. Made a huge difference with me!


----------



## Jin

How’s the sex drive?
Morning erections? 
Mental health? 
General energy level?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Boogieman said:


> #s In range but on the lower end, you going to jump on TRT? How you feeling at current levels? My #s were similar to your my Dr. was good with putting me in TRT. Made a huge difference with me!



Usually have lack of energy.

I don't think I can afford TRT. I know my insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Jin said:


> How’s the sex drive?
> Morning erections?
> Mental health?
> General energy level?



sex drive = normal
morning wood = not so much anymore, but occassionally
mental health = good - when I first started lifting I had high cortisol but not anymore. I think all the exercise helps! 
energy = lacking big time


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Usually have lack of energy.
> 
> I don't think I can afford TRT. I know my insurance doesn't cover it.



I've been keeping my Test levels between 900-1100 on 80 mg of test a week. That's insanely cheep if you buy from a good source and do TRT yourself. 

I actually dropped down to 60mg a few weeks back to see what my levels would go to, and I'm at 650 now. (I'm purposely staying low because of the heart issues and some lingering acne).


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've been keeping my Test levels between 900-1100 on 80 mg of test a week. That's insanely cheep if you buy from a good source and do TRT yourself.
> 
> I actually dropped down to 60mg a few weeks back to see what my levels would go to, and I'm at 650 now. (I'm purposely staying low because of the heart issues and some lingering acne).



I would welcome the acne because it is a way for me to know my hormones are working good.

Hopefully I do not have any heart issues.

But by comparison that is kind of low compared to the 80mg...maybe 70mg when you feel ready?


----------



## CJ

I'm a pretty average responder, numbers wise. 100 mg/week puts me at around 600 ng/dl.


----------



## Boogieman

I would suggest start at 100mg per week run that for 6 weeks and get bloodwork done see where your at. And adjust from there, will take some time to get it dialed in but is good to know exactly where your at!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> I would welcome the acne because it is a way for me to know my hormones are working good.
> 
> Hopefully I do not have any heart issues.
> 
> But by comparison that is kind of low compared to the 80mg...maybe 70mg when you feel ready?



Well I'm managing based off my blood levels, and I remember feeling good at 650 natural levels before I ever used exogenous test. So I think I'll be fine here until the acne goes away or my heart functions are back to normal where I feel comfortable pushing myself more. 

And one bottle of test could last me a whole year like this. Crazy part is I've still been having to use some aromasin to keep my e2 low. It would probably be fine if I wasn't trying to get rid of acne, but it was a little high without the aromasin.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> I'm a pretty average responder, numbers wise. 100 mg/week puts me at around 600 ng/dl.



Is around 600 ideal?


----------



## sfw509

Skullcrusher said:


> Is around 600 ideal?



It depends on the person. I felt good when I was naturally around 700 in my early 30's (I was a little late getting a baseline). I feel my best between 900-1000. The biggest issue in my opinion is doctors being bound to the "normal range" which depending on your age can be as low as 250 in I'm not mistaken. 

A good doctor is going to treat your symptoms. The problem in my experience is a doctor telling me I'm fine at 450-ish despite showing nearly all clinical symptoms of being hypogonadal.

if you go this route, doctor prescribed or not, get dialed in to the lowest dose that makes you feel good.


----------



## CJ

sfw509 said:


> ...if you go this route, doctor prescribed or not, get dialed in to the lowest dose that makes you feel good.



In my opinion, I'd say that this is pretty good advice for true TRT.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well I'm managing based off my blood levels, and I remember feeling good at 650 natural levels before I ever used exogenous test. So I think I'll be fine here until the acne goes away or my heart functions are back to normal where I feel comfortable pushing myself more.
> 
> And one bottle of test could last me a whole year like this. Crazy part is I've still been having to use some aromasin to keep my e2 low. It would probably be fine if I wasn't trying to get rid of acne, but it was a little high without the aromasin.



I was looking up possible side effects of aromasin to see if there was anything cardiovascular related.

There is but it is pretty rare...
https://www.drugs.com/sfx/aromasin-side-effects.html


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> In my opinion, I'd say that this is pretty good advice for true TRT.



So what you guys are saying is that I am low enough to stay on permanently without worrying about PCT?

I just need to find my lowest dose for comfort zone and prevent aromatization?


----------



## sfw509

Skullcrusher said:


> So what you guys are saying is that I am low enough to stay on permanently without worrying about PCT?
> 
> I just need to find my lowest dose for comfort zone and prevent aromatization?



If your committing to do this for the long haul you won't need a pct in its traditional sense. However, depending on your lab results you may end up using an ai to keep your e2 in range.

Everyone aromatizes at a different rate so it will be important to get your labs done and get that dialed in too if needed. I'm sure there are some guys on here that have run a cycle without much need for an ai. I take .5mg of arimadex twice a week to keep my e2 in check. 

If your using a true trt dose there may be no need for a serm as that should (in theory) not be enough to cause gyno. But again, that will depend on how your body naturally aromatizes test to e2. Some people do at a higher rate than others.


----------



## Skullcrusher

sfw509 said:


> If your committing to do this for the long haul you won't need a pct in its traditional sense. However, depending on your lab results you may end up using an ai to keep your e2 in range.
> 
> Everyone aromatizes at a different rate so it will be important to get your labs done and get that dialed in too if needed. I'm sure there are some guys on here that have run a cycle without much need for an ai. I take .5mg of arimadex twice a week to keep my e2 in check.
> 
> If your using a true trt dose there may be no need for a serm as that should (in theory) not be enough to cause gyno. But again, that will depend on how your body naturally aromatizes test to e2. Some people do at a higher rate than others.



...and there is no way to do natural ai? Is it too powerful? Has anyone ever tried?

Natural Aromatase Inhibitors That Block The Production of Estrogen

Boron
Celery - Luteolin to lower estrogen, apigenin increases testosterone.
Chrysin
Eurycoma Longifolia - AKA Longjack, AKA Tongkat Ali - 
Grape Seed Extract
Pomegranate - Boosts testosterone. Lowers estrogen.
Resveratrol - Grapes, peanuts, berries, cocoa, blueberries. Lowers aromatase.
Rhodiola
Selenium
White Button Mushrooms - Boosts testosterone. Lowers estrogen.
Zinc - Not only lowers estrogen but also increases testosterone and that is why it is crucial for men’s health.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 04-23-21 - Full Body Pull

Trap Bar Deadlift - 180.00 lbs - 3 x 8
Barbell Wide Grip Rear Delt Row - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Leg Curl - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 04-26-21 - Full Body Push

Barbell Squat - 165.00 lbs - 3 x 12 - was only supposed to do 160 but didn't have enough of the right plates
(translates to 198.9 lbs x 6 - never did 200 yet, may have to try it...)
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Bent Over Row - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 8
Seated Barbell Behind Neck Press - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 8 - core muscles only, no other back support
EZ Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Best Cardio for a Bodybuilder (My Top Choices)


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 04-28-21

Cock Push Ups - 1 x 100
Barbell Rack Pull - 225.00 lbs - 3 x 6
Barbell Wide Grip Rear Delt Row - 90.00 lbs - 3 x 8 + Band Pull Aparts (between sets) - 3 x 10
Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row - 90.00 lbs - 3 x 8
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 8
EZ Bar Curl - 90.00 lbs - 3 x 8
Leg Curl - 90.00 lbs - 3 x 8
Your Mom - 478.31 lbs - 0 x 0


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 04-28-21
> 
> Cock Push Ups - 1 x 100



Glad to see you start taking your training seriously. :32 (20):


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Glad to see you start taking your training seriously. :32 (20):



LOL...I just had to.


----------



## 1bigun11

Those "Yo momma's" will kill you! Lol


----------



## Skullcrusher

Did not feel up to working out today. 

Decided to do some stuff and listen to my body.

Friday - 04-30-21 - no routine

Barbell Squat - 200 lbs - 3 x 6 - PR
Barbell Zercher Squat - 135 lbs - 3 x 10 - first time, felt it my abs...love these! 
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 135 lbs - 3 x 12 - PR
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 60 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR


----------



## Skullcrusher

Damn! I see what Cohiba means about not needing supplements for energy.

Just did 50 test and 50 deca to start. Was easy and didn't even hurt.

Got all nervous for nothing! 

Could someone please help me figure out my HCG though?

It's an ampule with liquid and a vial with powder. Not familiar with it.

Then I got a pill cutter for my arimidex, maybe 0.25 to start?


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Damn! I see what Cohiba means about not needing supplements for energy.
> 
> Just did 50 test and 50 deca to start. Was easy and didn't even hurt.
> 
> Got all nervous for nothing!
> 
> Could someone please help me figure out my HCG though?
> 
> It's an ampule with liquid and a vial with powder. Not familiar with it.
> 
> Then I got a pill cutter for my arimidex, maybe 0.25 to start?



How many iu's of hcg powder? How my ml's of water in the amp?

What's your total weekly dose of Test and Deca going to be?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> How many iu's of hcg powder? How my ml's of water in the amp?
> 
> What's your total weekly dose of Test and Deca going to be?



5000 IU
soium chloride liquid = 2ml

weekly test this week 100...unless I feel like I need more I guess
deca will prolly stay at 100 a week unless I feel I need more for joints


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> 5000 IU
> soium chloride liquid = 2ml
> 
> weekly test this week 100...unless I feel like I need more I guess
> deca will prolly stay at 100 a week unless I feel I need more for joints



Take a regular syringe, draw the water from the amp, then inject the water into the vial of HCG. Inject it slowly, drizzling it down the side, almost like you were pouring a beer and didn't want it to foam. Don't just blast it I like a super soaker, it's fragile. 

So now you have a concentration of 2500 iu's per ml.  Each 0.1ml, or 10 ticks, on an insulin syringe is a 250 iu dose. 2x per week is pretty standard.

Inject it subcutaneously about an inch to either side of your belly button.



On 100mg per week of Test, I highly doubt that you'll even need the AI. I wouldn't take it unless side effects dictate.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Take a regular syringe, draw the water from the amp, then inject the water into the vial of HCG. Inject it slowly, drizzling it down the side, almost like you were pouring a beer and didn't want it to foam. Don't just blast it I like a super soaker, it's fragile.
> 
> So now you have a concentration of 2500 iu's per ml.  Each 0.1ml, or 10 ticks, on an insulin syringe is a 250 iu dose. 2x per week is pretty standard.
> 
> Inject it subcutaneously about an inch to either side of your belly button.
> 
> 
> 
> On 100mg per week of Test, I highly doubt that you'll even need the AI. I wouldn't take it unless side effects dictate.



Does it have to be around belly button? I have some stubborn belly fat there and it might not get through.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Does it have to be around belly button? I have some stubborn belly fat there and it might not get through.
> 
> Thank you for the info.



You don't inject it into muscle like you would the Testosterone, but sure, it can be wherever.

Use a little insulin syringe too, don't use your big boys. That's a waste.


----------



## 69nites

Skullcrusher said:


> Does it have to be around belly button? I have some stubborn belly fat there and it might not get through.
> 
> Thank you for the info.



You're specifically injecting into subcutaneous fat.

https://www.drugs.com/cg/how-to-give-a-subcutaneous-injection.html


----------



## Skullcrusher

69nites said:


> You're specifically injecting into subcutaneous fat.
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/cg/how-to-give-a-subcutaneous-injection.html



I thought subcutaneous meant under skin.

Thank you, I'm new to all this.

Might at least do some natural AI.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 05-03-21

Barbell Yates Row - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Pendlay Row - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Wide Grip Rear Delt Row - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10 + Band Pull Aparts (between sets) - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Preacher Curl - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## DEADlifter

Killer tune.  \m/


----------



## CJ

Couple other things about the HCG Skull....

1. Don't vigorously shake the vial. Swirl it before you use it. It's a fragile peptide.

2. Probably needs to be refrigerated. I always mixed mine with BAC water, and it needed to be refrigerated. It's more than likely the same with the water you use.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Couple other things about the HCG Skull....
> 
> 1. Don't vigorously shake the vial. Swirl it before you use it. It's a fragile peptide.
> 
> 2. Probably needs to be refrigerated. I always mixed mine with BAC water, and it needed to be refrigerated. It's more than likely the same with the water you use.



Will do, thank you CJ.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The ampule was a royal pain in the ass. I was watching videos of nurses and doctors doing it.

I was using all my strength and still could not get it to snap.

There was no little dot like they said in one of the videos.

Ended up with little tiny glass shards everywhere.

Got the bac water and took the shot.

I gotta find some different shit!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I hate ampules. I got an ampule opener, and they are still a pain in the ass, plus I am deathly afraid of getting tiny shards of glass in my juice.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I hate ampules. I got an ampule opener, and they are still a pain in the ass, plus I am deathly afraid of getting tiny shards of glass in my juice.



Is there a way to get the bac water without the ampule, like in a vial or something?


----------



## sfw509

I've seen it for sale in bikes but the places selling it openly are prescription or doc only. I'm sure it's out there if you dig some.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

There are a bunch of places that sell it if you search Google.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Is there a way to get the bac water without the ampule, like in a vial or something?



I've always gotten it in a bottle, with a regular rubber stopper like on vials. Draw it out of the bottle then inject it into the vial.

I always got them through my old TRT clinic though, so I have nowhere to direct you to.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Is there a max for test with TRT? Like the most anyone should take per week?


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Is there a max for test with TRT? Like the most anyone should take per week?



He's gone full Dark Side!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Is there a max for test with TRT? Like the most anyone should take per week?



You don't get something for nothing.

There's a point of diminishing returns, it's not linear.

But the negative effects, well those DO keep on increasing, maybe even exponentially.

For example, at 400+ mg/week, I get nasty vicious acne. For me, that's not worth it, so I use lower Test, and use other compounds to fill in the gap.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> He's gone full Dark Side!!!  :32 (18):



"You don't know the power of the dark side..."

Well maybe you do actually!


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> You don't get something for nothing.
> 
> There's a point of diminishing returns, it's not linear.
> 
> But the negative effects, well those DO keep on increasing, maybe even exponentially.
> 
> For example, at 400+ mg/week, I get nasty vicious acne. For me, that's not worth it, so I use lower Test, and use other compounds to fill in the gap.



I see. 

Although acne doesn't scare me, the other negative effects might.

Compounds it is then.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> I see.
> 
> Although acne doesn't scare me, the other negative effects might.
> 
> Compounds it is then.



Just Test might be perfect for you, it might not. Only time will tell.

Get used to what you're on now before going off and experimenting though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

If I were you, I'd stick to your original plan (100/100) for at least 3-6 mos. Your test has been so low for so long I think you are going to feel great and make incredible gains with little to no sides.

Save the higher dose cycle for a time when you have plateau'd and not seen any gains for a while. Even then, check your diet, bloodwork, and workout routine before you try increasing dosges. Keep an eye on your heart rate and blood pressure during all this too - a lesson I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well six and a half hours later my Marcy Home Gym is built.

It's very sturdy though, pretty cool.

So now I can do cable and bodyweight exercises.

Yesterday I started doing some landscaping digging up roots. 

So digging will be my active rest until its done.

Might take the rest of the week off or do one more workout Friday if I feel up to it.

"I'm tore up. I ain't like you, I'm old and give out." _- Sling Blade_


----------



## Skullcrusher

Can I go without HCG until I get more or will my nuts shrivel up to the size of bb's?

I don't wanna keep injecting the shit if it might have glass in it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yeah you can go a long time without it. And they will come back from tinytown too.


----------



## BrotherIron

Skullcrusher said:


> The ampule was a royal pain in the ass. I was watching videos of nurses and doctors doing it.
> 
> I was using all my strength and still could not get it to snap.
> 
> There was no little dot like they said in one of the videos.
> 
> Ended up with little tiny glass shards everywhere.
> 
> Got the bac water and took the shot.
> 
> I gotta find some different shit!



No one uses the bic pen top anymore?  I would file the one side and put the top on top of the amp and... voila... pops right off.



Skullcrusher said:


> Is there a max for test with TRT? Like the most anyone should take per week?



Bloods will dictate that but I think most will agree 200mg/wk or thereabout is the max for TRT.  You also have to take into consideration those of us who used to use heavily may need a bit more to feel "normal".


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Can I go without HCG until I get more or will my nuts shrivel up to the size of bb's?
> 
> I don't wanna keep injecting the shit if it might have glass in it.



Yes, you can go without with no worries.

But what's wrong with small balls? Makes your hog look bigger! :32 (20):


----------



## PZT

you ever fked a bish with ya balls???


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> you ever fked a bish with ya balls???



Yes...but what does that have to do with baseball or popcorn?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Skullcrusher's Jazzercise Fitness Center Part 1


----------



## Skullcrusher

Skullcrusher's Jazzercise Fitness Center Part 2


----------



## Skullcrusher

Skullcrusher's Jazzercise Fitness Center Part 3


----------



## Skullcrusher

Little tiny chicken nuts . .


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 05-07-21

Cock Push Up - 1 x 100
Barbell Squat - 185.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Squat - 205.00 lbs - 3 x 8 - PR
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 145.00 lbs - 3 x 8 - PR
Cable Triceps V-Bar Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Cable Triceps Rope Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Cable Triceps Spongy Grip Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 65.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Yo Mama - 489.26 lbs - 0 x 0

Before I built this home gym there was one post that had grease all over it so I cleaned it off.

Now I realize that it was meant to be greased because it's the sliding post for the cables.

I could probably do more weight with cables if I grease it up again! 

So I'm guessing I need mechanical grease.

Also my first time dealing with J-hooks and not sure if it matters if the hooks are inner or outer.


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> Yes...but what does that have to do with baseball or popcorn?



Take me to the ball game and let me play ball then, hoe


----------



## Thewall

Nice bro. You can get a hell of a lot done with a power rack.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Should J-Cups or J-Hooks slide into place from the inside or outside of power rack?

What kind of grease should I get for the sliding weight post?


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Should J-Cups or J-Hooks slide into place from the inside or outside of power rack?
> 
> What kind of grease should I get for the sliding weight post?



There's only 1 way they can go on, what am I missing? Do you mean the back posts or the front posts, so you're either squatting inside the rack or in front of it? If that's what you meant, you can do either. You just won't have the safeties if you squat outside of the cage. 


Wipe them down to clean, then silicone spray is fine.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> There's only 1 way they can go on, what am I missing? Do you mean the back posts or the front posts, so you're either squatting inside the rack or in front of it? If that's what you meant, you can do either. You just won't have the safeties if you squat outside of the cage.
> 
> 
> Wipe them down to clean, then silicone spray is fine.



Thank you CJ.

Picture 2 J-Hooks, the side of the hooks when attaching them...they slide on to the side from the inside of cage or the outside of cage.

I went looking at videos looking at all kinds of power racks to see how they had them. Most have them outer but not sure if it matters.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Okay I think I can illustrate the J-Hooks...


See the blue "C" around the back? It slides on to the side of the post from inside of cage to outside or from outside of cage to inside. Most pictures and videos I have seen show them locked onto side of post from the outside in. I just don't want any heavy weights crashing down on me! 

Then I went hunting forever for a 100% silicone lubricant. Even when I type in 100% silicone lubricant for strength equipment I get shown treadmill lubricants so I guess that is what I need...I hope. So I chose this one:

https://spoton-brands.com/


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Okay I think I can illustrate the J-Hooks...
> View attachment 12026
> 
> See the blue "C" around the back? It slides on to the side of the post from inside of cage to outside or from outside of cage to inside. Most pictures and videos I have seen show them locked onto side of post from the outside in. I just don't want any heavy weights crashing down on me!
> 
> Then I went hunting forever for a 100% silicone lubricant. Even when I type in 100% silicone lubricant for strength equipment I get shown treadmill lubricants so I guess that is what I need...I hope. So I chose this one:
> 
> https://spoton-brands.com/



Doesn't matter how you hook them, inside or outside.

I never realized they made them both ways, seems ridiculous to have to manufacture 2 different shapes. Ever set I've ever seen has been identical. 

I just get my spray from Home Depot. I'm pretty sure it's silicone.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Doesn't matter how you hook them, inside or outside.
> 
> I never realized they made them both ways, seems ridiculous to have to manufacture 2 different shapes. Ever set I've ever seen has been identical.
> 
> I just get my spray from Home Depot. I'm pretty sure it's silicone.



Is it this?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Blaster-11-oz-Blaster-Silicone-Lubricant-16-SL/202529794


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Is it this?
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Blaster-11-oz-Blaster-Silicone-Lubricant-16-SL/202529794



That'll work. 

I just looked at what I have, and it's actually not silicone, it's this...


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> That'll work.
> 
> I just looked at what I have, and it's actually not silicone, it's this...



All you do if you are holding 2 J-Cups is switch which is in which hand and it will go on opposite.

When I had them inner to outer they started to swing open...that's why I am asking.

When I put them on outer to inner they swing a little but not as much.

Home Depot no longer carries Liquid Wrench on their website.

Amazon has it but they list it as manufacturer discontinued.

They made a silicone one:
https://www.amazon.com/Liquid-Wrench-M914-Silicone-Spray/dp/B000ABE98I

Plastic glide over metal post so silicone is probably a good idea.

I'll try to grab some of that Blaster before my Monday workout.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 05-10-21 - Chest and Triceps

Cock Push Ups - 1 x 100
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 137.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 147.50 lbs - 3 x 8 = PR
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 10 = PR
Rope Triceps Pushdown - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Spongy Grip Triceps Pushdown - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Yo Mama - 491.38 lbs - 0 x 0

Although my home gym has dip attachments and it is sturdy enough, cannot do them on it. I even tried them with my strongest resistance band and it did not make a difference. The dip bars are too close together for my long arms. It's like it was designed for little dudes. So that's a bummer, but as you can see I got that Blaster Silicone Lubricant Spray for $3.98 at Home Depot so now I can do more than 50 lbs on triceps. Long head dammit!


----------



## Thewall

Skull krusher

get 2 1 inch black pipe at Home Depot. Put the pipe on the safety bars spread out as far as you need them. Start dipping I did that before I got a dip set up. It worked fine. Just have to bend your legs.  Or use two barbells if u have them


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thewall said:


> Skull krusher
> 
> get 2 1 inch black pipe at Home Depot. Put the pipe on the safety bars spread out as far as you need them. Start dipping I did that before I got a dip set up. It worked fine. Just have to bend your legs.  Or use two barbells if u have them



That's a good idea. Thank you for the suggestion. Tomorrow will be doing my lats so will hit pec minor that way.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 05-11-21 - Back and Biceps

Band Assisted Pull Up - 3 x 10
Lat Pulldown - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Seated Row - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Cable Bar Curl - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Rope Hammer Curl - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Right Way to Train for Fat Loss
1. Walking
2. Loaded Carries
3. Jumps
https://www.t-nation.com/training/right-way-to-train-for-fat-loss-bodybuilding-weight-loss/


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bumped up to:

150 test per week
160 deca per week
0.25 AI per week


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 05-13-21 - Legs and Abs

Barbell Squat - 207.50 lbs - 3 x 10 = PR
Hanging Leg Hip Raise - 2 x 10 - underhand grip
Leg Curl - 77.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Cable Kneeling Twisting Crunch - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 67.50 lbs - 2 x 10 = PR

Went from 206 lbs to 210 lbs. Long time since I weighed myself.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 05-14-21 - Shoulders and Traps

Rope Face Pull - 1 x 25
Cable Bar Wide Grip Upright Row - 1 x 25
Cable Bar Military Press - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Seated Shrug Row - 2 x 10
Cable Bar Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 10
Cable Bar Shrug - 1 x 25
Weighted Neck Harness Extension - 2 x 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

How are you feeling on the testosterone so far? Have you noticed a difference?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> How are you feeling on the testosterone so far? Have you noticed a difference?



I think the first time I took it was adrenaline from being so nervous. 

Then once I realized it was no big deal, now I just slam it in there! 

Maybe a little more energy. Kind of hard to tell.

I increased to 150 per week and I'm going to stay there for a while to see how I feel first.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

For me, the first thing I noticed was the mental stuff, less anxious, worried less.

After about a month or two I started gaining weight while staying a bit leaner.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 05-17-21 - Push

Rope Kneeling Crunch - 35.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Barbell Squat - 135.00 lbs - 4 x 25
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 95.00 lbs - 4 x 25
Barbell Seated Bradford Press - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 25
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Extension - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Diet and Exercise - diet is the same everyday, exercise varies


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Diet and Exercise - diet is the same everyday, exercise varies



You're in a good spot. Walks and light cardio will make a noticeable difference. Don't lower your Cals, just make that slight adjustment to your activity level.


----------



## Send0

Exactly what CJ said. As I told Jin, I can burn 100 - 150 calories with 15 minutes of brisk walking (heart rate ~120bpm). So you can see you don't have to do anything intense to burn calories. Matter of fact it's better that you don't make your cardio intense if your goal is to burn fat.

Again, as CJ said... do not lower your calories. Instead raise your activity level. Aim to do enough activity to put yourself in about a 500cal deficit per day. This is 3500 calories, which is equal to roughly 1 pound.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Exactly what CJ said. As I told Jin, I can burn 100 - 150 calories with 15 minutes of brisk walking (heart rate ~120bpm). So you can see you don't have to do anything intense to burn calories. Matter of fact it's better that you don't make your cardio intense if your goal is to burn fat.
> 
> Again, as CJ said... do not lower your calories. Instead raise your activity level. Aim to do enough activity to put yourself in about a 500cal deficit per day. This is 3500 calories, which is equal to roughly 1 pound.



I actually lied against myself. I said my workout took 3 hours, but it was actually 4. Probably will not always take me that long though.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Lose That Stubborn Belly Fat: Research shows HGH helps reduce abdominal fat


----------



## Send0

It does, but it's a very long game brother. A lot of places hype it as if it's the next fat loss miracle, when truthfully it's probably one of the weaker tools in the fat loss tool chest. It's also pretty expensive to run if all you want is fat loss. Not cost effective, or the most efficient way, to drop fat.

Best tool for fat loss is diet while maintaining a reasonable deficit. This should also be paired with the next best tool in the chest, which is low intensity steady state cardio (LISS). 

I've already talked to you in depth about GH in the chat box. It really feels like you're looking for magic in a bottle. For fat loss, I put drugs, peptides, etc buried way deep in the tool chest. If you really want to go the supplement/drug route then I'd advise you start with a basic ECA stack first for a few months. This is just my opinion.

In case you don't know... ECA = ephedrine, caffeine, aspirin


----------



## Send0

Also, please use pubmed for data and not sites focused on anti-aging. They are going to hype and not be 100% forth coming with the full picture IMO. 

There is truth to what they say... but these places are shills who care about money more than anything else. They use pages like that to reel people in to become clients and buy product. Not exactly unbiased.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Also, please use pubmed for data and not sites focused on anti-aging. They are going to hype and not be 100% forth coming with the full picture IMO.
> 
> There is truth to what they say... but these places are shills who care about money more than anything else. They use pages like that to reel people in to become clients and buy product. Not exactly unbiased.



Effects of Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone on Visceral Fat, Metabolic and Cardiovascular Indices in Human Studies
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4324360/


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> It does, but it's a very long game brother. A lot of places hype it as if it's the next fat loss miracle, when truthfully it's probably one of the weaker tools in the fat loss tool chest. It's also pretty expensive to run if all you want is fat loss. Not cost effective, or the most efficient way, to drop fat.
> 
> Best tool for fat loss is diet while maintaining a reasonable deficit. This should also be paired with the next best tool in the chest, which is low intensity steady state cardio (LISS).
> 
> I've already talked to you in depth about GH in the chat box. It really feels like you're looking for magic in a bottle. For fat loss, I put drugs, peptides, etc buried way deep in the tool chest. If you really want to go the supplement/drug route then I'd advise you start with a basic ECA stack first for a few months. This is just my opinion.
> 
> In case you don't know... ECA = ephedrine, caffeine, aspirin



It's not only about fat loss for me. I also want to build muscle.

I'm stomach sensitive to both ephedrine and aspirin because I have overdosed on both and had to have my stomach pumped. That was fun.

Caffeine I do everyday.


----------



## Skullcrusher

GH administration decreases subcutaneous abdominal adipocyte size in men with abdominal obesity
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5585040/


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> Effects of Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone on Visceral Fat, Metabolic and Cardiovascular Indices in Human Studies
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4324360/
> 
> Age-related changes in growth hormone secretion: should the somatopause be treated?
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10851571/



I never said it doesn't work. I just said it's not a miracle. Truthfully, testosterone will help you with fat loss more than GH, but do what you like.

For reference, a generic kit that contains 10 vials of 10iu each (100iu total) will cost you at least $150-200 USD if you find a source in China you trust. Domestic typically costs more. A minimum of 2iu per day would be recommended, with 4iu being better for fat loss. So 100iu would last you 50 days if you take 2iu a day, and 25 days if taking 4iu per day.

Growth hormone needs to be run for 4-6 months to really get the benefits from it. So you need 240 - 360iu if running 2iu per day for 4-6 months... which is roughly $600, and 480 - 720iu if running 4iu per day for 4-6 months, which is roughly $1000-$1200. If you want pharma grade, then that price jumps up significantly. Keep in mind that you still have to do cardio, other wise the free fatty acids in your bloodstream will just get stored as fat again!

So I'm not going to discourage you to run it if you have the money to burn... but I repeat that it is not a miracle fat loss drug. You will literally lose more fat with testosterone, or with an ECA stack. Both of these are astronomically cheaper than GH.


----------



## Skullcrusher

But I am going to do the LISS first...


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> It's not only about fat loss for me. I also want to build muscle.
> 
> I'm stomach sensitive to both ephedrine and aspirin because I have overdosed on both and had to have my stomach pumped. That was fun.
> 
> Caffeine I do everyday.



GH is also a very weak anabolic. Meaning it's not a good muscle builder. What it is good at though is maturing satellite muscle cells. However this doesn't really help you much if you haven't already put your existing muscle cells through significant hypertrophy. 

GH is what you use when you have proven that you are no longer putting on mass with just AAS.

Again, if you have the money to burn then I'm not going to tell you that you shouldn't do it. I'm a big supporter of GH for other reasons. But I think you would be severely disappointed in the results for the amount of money it takes to run.

If you really want to dip your toes in GH then I recommend a ghrelin mimetic like mk-677. Studies have shown that 25mg of MK-677 bumps GH and IGF to the equivalent of about 2iu of exogenous growth hormone. This is literally the cheapest way to see how elevated GH/IGF will benefit you. 

Mrinsensitive, do you want to jump in here and educate skullcrusher on MK? I know you really dig this stuff.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> GH is also a very weak anabolic. Meaning it's not a good muscle builder. What it is good at though is maturing satellite muscle cells. However this doesn't really help you much if you haven't already put your existing muscle cells through significant hypertrophy.
> 
> GH is what you use when you have proven that you are no longer putting on mass with just AAS.
> 
> Again, if you have the money to burn then I'm not going to tell you that you shouldn't do it. I'm a big supporter of GH for other reasons. But I think you would be severely disappointed in the results for the amount of money it takes to run.
> 
> If you really want to dip your toes in GH then I recommend a ghrelin mimetic like mk-677.
> 
> Mrinsensitive, do you want to jump in here and educate skullcrusher on MK? I know you really dig this stuff.



LOL that's why I'm trying to find out about the peptides.
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/36465-Need-input-on-peptides

I have already done MK-677. It was my favorite of the SARMs I tried, even though it's not really a SARM, it's a secretagogue.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I've used really good quality growth hormone that I've done bloodwork on for extended periods 6 mos to a year...I'm not impressed with it. Testosterone is like 20x bang for your buck imo. Only do GH if you have money to throw away.


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> LOL that's why I'm trying to find out about the peptides.
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/36465-Need-input-on-peptides
> 
> I have already done MK-677. It was my favorite of the SARMs I tried, even though it's not really a SARM, it's a secretagogue.



To use peptides as effectively as superphysiological amounts of exogenous GH requires multiple injections per day... or to stack MK with CJC-DAC. At this point it becomes equally as expensive as just running actual GH. Not cost effective, and not the best bang for your buck.

Anyway, I'm mucking up you log. I've put some information out there for you to digest on, so I'll shut up now. Good luck brother.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> To use peptides as effectively as superphysiological amounts of exogenous GH requires multiple injections per day... or to stack MK with CJC-DAC. At this point it becomes equally as expensive as just running actual GH. Not cost effective, and not the best bang for your buck.
> 
> Anyway, I'm mucking up you log. I've put some information out there for you to digest on, so I'll shut up now. Good luck brother.



I don't mind. I value your input, and CJ's and Cohiba's too.

It's just that reading about all the side effects with anabolics is scary. Anavar sounded the least scary

I'm trying to learn as much as I can about everything.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Jin showed me this site a while back. It's steroid profiles information is pretty good if you're looking to learn. I go back to it a lot. I don't recommend any of the other stuff on it and especially not the advertisers.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> GH administration decreases subcutaneous abdominal adipocyte size in men with abdominal obesity
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5585040/



This study does NOT claim that it caused bodyfat loss, rather only that it moved it away from the abdominal area. No weights or bf measurements were taken. Don't assume something that isn't there.

Deep in the text is a key sentence though... "GH is an important regulator of lipolysis"

GH does cause lipolysis, which is the release of fatty acids into the blood stream from fat stores. But it does not just magically disappear, YOU have to burn it off. And if you don't, because you're inactive or over consuming Cals, it can and will just be stored again as bodyfat.

Laws of Thermodynamics still apply.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> This study does NOT claim that it caused bodyfat loss, rather only that it moved it away from the abdominal area. No weights or bf measurements were taken. Don't assume something that isn't there.
> 
> Deep in the text is a key sentence though... "GH is an important regulator of lipolysis"
> 
> GH does cause lipolysis, which is the release of fatty acids into the blood stream from fat stores. But it does not just magically disappear, YOU have to burn it off. And if you don't, because you're inactive or over consuming Cals, it can and will just be stored again as bodyfat.
> 
> Laws of Thermodynamics still apply.



AOD9604 is a modified version of the hGH fragment 176-191 peptide  (contains a di-sulfide bridge) and thus a derivative of human growth  hormone (hGH). Originally developed as a lipolytic (fat burning)  compound, AOD9604 has shown benefit in studies of heart disease,  osteoarthritis/cartilage repair, and metabolic syndrome. AOD9604  stimulates lipolysis (the breakdown or destruction of fat) and inhibits  lipogenesis in animal studies.






Reduces body fat
Increases calorie burn 
Triggers fat release
Boosts your metabolism
Prevents non-fatty foods from turning into body fat
Doesn’t increase your appetite
No negative effects on blood sugar levels or tissue growth
May help with bone and cartilage repair, especially when used with the peptide BPC 157


----------



## CJ

This statement is only partially true...   Lypolysis (the breakdown or destruction of fat).

There is no destruction, again the law of thermodynamics still applies. There is breakdown though, the triglycerides are broken down and the free fatty acids are liberated, enter the bloodstream to be used as fuel, or be stored again as bodyfat.

If there really was a magic pill, pharmaceutical companies would have it patented, and be making billions off of it and it would save the economy trillions in healthcare costs.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> This statement is only partially true...   Lypolysis (the breakdown or destruction of fat).
> 
> There is no destruction, again the law of thermodynamics still applies. There is breakdown though, the triglycerides are broken down and the free fatty acids are liberated, enter the bloodstream to be used as fuel, or be stored again as bodyfat.
> 
> If there really was a magic pill, pharmaceutical companies would have it patented, and be making billions off of it and it would save the economy trillions in healthcare costs.



Funny you should say that because AOD 9604 is now FDA approved. Which means that soon there will be transdemal skin creams with it as the key ingredient.

But I place no trust in one government study alone. Even government studies can be biased. I believe that there is more credibility in something with multiple references stating the same thing. Then medically reviewed by doctors on top of it. They don't get those letters after their names overnight. If you look at my original links they both have multiple references at the bottom. It's not like I just go posting links to random shit wherever they are trying to sell you on something.

I'm not saying that it is a magic pill. But I do believe that there is some connection to GH and insulin resistance as we age. My pancreas doesn't like me anymore!


----------



## Send0

If you really think you have insulin resistance, then go take an A1C test... which will measure your insulin/serum glucose over a span of several months.

Truthfully, almost no one is GH deficient, and age related GH decline is not quite the same as true GH deficiency. The best way to increase GH and IGF is intense resistance training; which you are already doing. Also be sure not to eat anything several hours before going to sleep. I say this not because of some stupid fat loss logic.. 
rather studies have found that GHRH is impaired when eating prior to bed.

There are lots of other little things you can do as well.. such as saunas or cryotherapy; which have also been shown to elevate GH. 

If you are insulin resistant then I'm not sure elevating your GH will resolve the issue. It could actually exacerbate the issue, as chronically elevated GH can also lead to insulin resistance... but we're talking about superphysiological amounts of exogenous GH here.

In my mind, the best benefit from GH is the ability to heal tendons, ligaments and joints. It's effect on collagen synthesis is also beneficial for a number of reasons. However, as a fat loss or muscle building agent... GH is outperformed by a number of things.

I will reiterate what I said in the chat box previously. If you truly think you have a hormone issue that is preventing you from losing weight, then I strongly suggest you get a full thyroid profile, A1C, C-reactive protein, cortisol levels, prolactin, ferritin (iron), e2 ultrasensitive, etc checked. High cortisol and prolactin are especially notorious in preventing muscle growth and making individuals predisposed to fat storage.

With all that said... Keep researching, it's good to have knowledge on all these things. Ultimately I think, in terms of course of action, that you need to give your TRT time to work and to add in LISS like discussed earlier in the thread. 

Keep learning brother... I'm never going to fault anyone for gaining knowledge!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> If you really think you have insulin resistance, then go take an A1C test... which will measure your insulin/serum glucose over a span of several months.
> 
> Truthfully, almost no one is GH deficient, and age related GH decline is not quite the same as true GH deficiency. The best way to increase GH and IGF is intense resistance training; which you are already doing. Also be sure not to eat anything several hours before going to sleep. I say this not because of some stupid fat loss logic..
> rather studies have found that GHRH is impaired when eating prior to bed.
> 
> There are lots of other little things you can do as well.. such as saunas or cryotherapy; which have also been shown to elevate GH.
> 
> If you are insulin resistant then I'm not sure elevating your GH will resolve the issue. It could actually exacerbate the issue, as chronically elevated GH can also lead to insulin resistance... but we're talking about superphysiological amounts of exogenous GH here.
> 
> In my mind, the best benefit from GH is the ability to heal tendons, ligaments and joints. It's effect on collagen synthesis is also beneficial for a number of reasons. However, as a fat loss or muscle building agent... GH is outperformed by a number of things.
> 
> I will reiterate what I said in the chat box previously. If you truly think you have a hormone issue that is preventing you from losing weight, then I strongly suggest you get a full thyroid profile, A1C, C-reactive protein, cortisol levels, prolactin, ferritin (iron), e2 ultrasensitive, etc checked. High cortisol and prolactin are especially notorious in preventing muscle growth and making individuals predisposed to fat storage.
> 
> With all that said... Keep researching, it's good to have knowledge on all these things. Ultimately I think, in terms of course of action, that you need to give your TRT time to work and to add in LISS like discussed earlier in the thread.
> 
> Keep learning brother... I'm never going to fault anyone for gaining knowledge!



After watching some videos, one of them mentioned that full HGH will raise blood sugar. Not sure if it was the video I posted above or not. Since the HGH fragment or AOD 9604 does not effect blood sugar, that would be what I would do if anything. Only $50. I also would not do a regular cycle of it since you have to double how much you take every week in order for it to continue to have positive results. Just occasional blasts. MK-677 was like that too. Really effective at first and then starts to lose steam after a little while. A doctor in one of the videos I watched said that when you do anything to raise GH too high that your body will lower it back down. This is why I would just try to time it for when I think it would have the best result.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 05-18-21 - Pull

Rope Kneeling Crunch - 37.50 lbs - 2 x 25
Lat Pulldown - 70.00 lbs - 4 x 25
Wide Grip Seated Row - 70.00 lbs - 4 x 25
Rope Face Pull - 20.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row - 45.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Trap Bar Shrug - 95.00 lbs - 2 x 25
EZ Bar Curl - 45.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Curl - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Added one egg and one extra scoop of oat powder because I thought I could close the gap on the protein and carbs...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Art thou bored?


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> Art thou bored?



Generally, yes


----------



## Skullcrusher

Rope Kneeling Crunch - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Gone Walk About - 1 hour


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 05-20-21 - Push

Rope Kneeling Crunch - 42.50 lbs - 2 x 25
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 97.50 lbs - 4 x 25
Barbell Seated Bradford Press - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Leg Extension - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 25
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 52.50 lbs - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 42.50 lbs - 2 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 05-21-21 - Pull

Rope Kneeling Crunch - 45.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Lat Pulldown - 72.50 lbs - 2 x 25
Wide Grip Seated Row - 72.50 lbs - 2 x 25
Rope Face Pull - 22.50 lbs - 2 x 25
Wide Grip Upright Row - 47.50 lbs - 2 x 25
Trap Bar Shrug - 97.50 lbs - 2 x 25
EZ Bar Curl - 47.50 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Curl - 52.50 lbs - 2 x 25


----------



## eazy

I finally had to hit play and listen to a Metallica song, I'd never heard one before.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> I finally had to hit play and listen to a Metallica song, I'd never heard one before.



I listen to a lot of different types of music but metal has an aggressive feeling to it that makes it really good for workouts.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I finally had to hit play and listen to a Metallica song, I'd never heard one before.



That's crazy E!!!! lol


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 05-22-21 - Active Rest

Rope Kneeling Crunch - 47.50 lbs - 2 x 25
Walking - 2 hours


----------



## Send0

I'm really enjoying you tracking your caloric intake and expenditure. It's a long process, but it helps to keep you honest, and makes it clear if you've truly done your job for the day.

Keep it up! I'm loving the data!


----------



## Boogieman

eazy said:


> I finally had to hit play and listen to a Metallica song, I'd never heard one before.



What in tarantion EZ?!? Well how did it go? You dig it or no?


----------



## eazy

Boogieman said:


> What in tarantion EZ?!? Well how did it go? You dig it or no?



It's not bad. Added it to my playlist. 

I like fast angry songs where the singer sounds like the devil and I'm not sure what they're saying. 

I only have EvilDead living good to compare it to. I lift to that song on repeat.


----------



## Boogieman

Ok EZ, you need to get Gojira, Pantera, The Acacia Strain, Five Finger Death Punch, awesome bands, a few more to add to your list!


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> It's not bad. Added it to my playlist.
> 
> I like fast angry songs where the singer sounds like the devil and I'm not sure what they're saying.
> 
> I only have EvilDead living good to compare it to. I lift to that song on repeat.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 05-24-21

Barbell Bench Press - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Lat Pulldown - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip 45 Degree Upright Row - 55.00 lbs - 2 x 20
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 55.00 lbs - 2 x 20
EZ Bar Curl - 55.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Leg Extension - 110.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Leg Curl - 55.00 lbs - 2 x 20


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 05-25-21

Gone Walk About - 1 hour


----------



## Send0

Damn nice energy expenditure for barely being mid afternoon. Good job!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Damn nice energy expenditure for barely being mid afternoon. Good job!



Thank you. I did just a tiny bit of landscaping and then decided I had not burn enough yet.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 05-26-21

Barbell Bench Press - 137.50 lbs - 4 x 10
Lat Pulldown - 77.50 lbs - 4 x 10
Wide Grip 45 Degree Upright Row - 77.50 lbs - 4 x 10
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 72.50 lbs - 4 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 72.50 lbs - 4 x 10
Leg Extension - 137.50 lbs - 4 x 10
Leg Curl - 72.50 lbs - 4 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 05-27-21

Gone Walk About - 2 hours






...can't be right!


----------



## Send0

Did you forget to eat or something? LOL


----------



## Jin

Keep it up SC!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 05-28-21

Barbell Bench Press - 140.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Lat Pulldown - 80.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Wide Grip 45 Degree Upright Row - 80.00 lbs - 4 x 10
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 70.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Leg Extension - 140.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Leg Curl - 70.00 lbs - 2 x 10






Sponsored in part by...BIG ASS Pork Products...and Alden's Organic Chocolate Chocolate Chip Ice Cream...and support by viewers like you.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Muscle Feast Memorial Day Sale

promo codes

MD10 10% off $75
MD15 15% off $150
MD20 20% off $200

pm me for link to save another $5.00

Not a shill, I just really love their stuff!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Muscle Feast Memorial Day Sale
> 
> promo codes
> 
> MD10 10% off $75
> MD15 15% off $150
> MD20 20% off $200
> 
> pm me for link to save another $5.00
> 
> Not a shill, I just really love their stuff!



I knew you were on the payroll!!! :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I knew you were on the payroll!!! :32 (18):



I save $5.00 too if somebody uses my referral link and makes an order. That's all I get out of it! 

I'm in love with their watermelon 8 hour energy, been using it as a cheap pre-workout. $26 for 85 servings.


----------



## Skullcrusher

A riddle ronery...


----------



## Send0

Love that movie, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 05-31-21

Barbell Rack Pull - 217.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 82.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip 45 Degree Upright Row - 82.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Hammer Curl - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 06-01-21

Struttin my Stuff in a Bicycle Helmet and Spandex - 1 hour


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 06-02-21

Barbell Bench Press - 142.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 122.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 102.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Overhead Triceps Extension - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 25


----------



## Send0

You're killing it brother. Cuts are no fun, but you are doing this all in stride! Keep at it!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well I bumped myself up again to 200 per week on test. I seem to be suffering from the advanced stages of hypertrophy! :32 (18):

Seriously though, my arms are starting to look and feel pretty frickin good.

Must be doing something right.


----------



## Send0

Now you're just making me jealous; I'd like some hypertrophy as well. Keep up the hard work brother!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 06-03-21

Wherever I May Roam - One Hour


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 06-04-21

Trap Bar Deadlift - 205.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Squat - 195.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Leg Extension - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Curl - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Shock da Muscle


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 06-07-21

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 85.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Seated Row - 85.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip 45 Degree Upright Row - 85.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Hammer Curl - 45.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Face Pull - 45.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Spongy Grip Concentration Curl - 25.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Spongy Grip Lateral Raise - 10.00 lbs - 3 x 10

Should be able to do more weight with some of these. Need to lube my slide post again I guess.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 06-09-21

Barbell Decline Bench Press - 120.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Decline Fly - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Bench Press - 145.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Fly - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Lying Triceps Extension - 65.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 15.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## eazy

band changed.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> band changed.



Yeah I'm just doing entire albums that I love every song on. Going to be quite a few workouts!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 06-11-21

Trap Bar Deadlift - 207.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Squat - 182.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Sumo Deadlift - 157.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Zercher Squat - 132.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Leg Extension - 107.50 lbs - 3 x 25 - legs felt like rubber! 
Leg Curl - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You're getting stronger dude!


----------



## Skullcrusher

What is The Best Way To Lose Body Fat? - Jay Cutler


----------



## Skullcrusher

What's the BEST CARDIO for Muscle Building? - Ron Williams


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That Ron Williams one was really good for me.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> That Ron Williams one was really good for me.



Was trying to find a Mr. Olympia winner, but then I found Ron Williams.

Ron Williams gave a ton of info and gets into the details better.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - Back and Shoulders - 06-14-21

Barbell Rack Pull - 220.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Trap Bar Shrug - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 25
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 87.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Seated Row - 87.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Upright Row - 87.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 x 10
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band Pull Apart - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Chest and Triceps - 06-16-21

Barbell Bench Press Warm Up - 95.00 lbs - 1 x 10
Barbell Bench Press - 147.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 127.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 107.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Incline Shoulder Raise - 67.50 lbs - 1 x 10
Barbell Seated Military Press - 67.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Fly - 60.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Triceps Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Pullover - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

What great timing! 

Friday - Legs and Biceps - 06-18-21

Barbell Squat - 200.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Zercher Squat - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Leg Extension - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 25
Leg Curl - 67.50 lbs - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 67.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 67.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Hammer Curl - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - Back and Shoulders - 06-21-21

Barbell Rack Pull - 222.50 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Trap Bar Shrug - 117.50 lbs - 3 x 25
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 90.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Seated Row - 90.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band Pull Apart -  3 x 10

Traps are toasted, nicely toasted! 
https://www.t-nation.com/training/inside-the-muscles-best-shoulders-and-trap-exercises/


----------



## DEADlifter

Congrats on the PR


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Can't wait to see your rack pull and deadlift keep climbing


----------



## eazy

congrats on the PR


----------



## Skullcrusher

FlyingPapaya said:


> Can't wait to see your rack pull and deadlift keep climbing



Thank you! 

225 next week but then I will chill for a bit so my grip can catch up.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> congrats on the PR



Thank you!


----------



## sfw509

Nice work bro. Keep it up.


----------



## Skullcrusher

sfw509 said:


> Nice work bro. Keep it up.



Thank you!


----------



## Skullcrusher

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/06/23/cdc...e-shots.html?__source=newsletter|breakingnews


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Chest and Triceps - 06-23-21

Barbell Bench Press - 150.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Fly - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Rope Triceps Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Overhead Triceps Extension - 40.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/06/23/cdc...e-shots.html?__source=newsletter|breakingnews



It's important to keep these things in context. According to the article you posted 1226 cases were reported out of 300 Million vaccine doses (0.0004%).

While according to the Mycarditis Foundation, about 10-25% of people infected with Covid-19 end up with cardiac damage:

https://www.myocarditisfoundation.o...cEgA0YmYF11xSZ3ECFtmkz6LNj1eQjkxoCh5sQAvD_BwE

So I think the risks of the vaccine are considerably less than the virus in this case.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's important to keep these things in context. According to the article you posted 1226 cases were reported out of 300 Million vaccine doses (0.0004%).
> 
> While according to the Mycarditis Foundation, about 10-25% of people infected with Covid-19 end up with cardiac damage:
> 
> https://www.myocarditisfoundation.o...cEgA0YmYF11xSZ3ECFtmkz6LNj1eQjkxoCh5sQAvD_BwE
> 
> So I think the risks of the vaccine are considerably less than the virus in this case.



Let's agree to disagree! 
https://www.openvaers.com/covid-data/covid-full-data


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Let's agree to disagree!
> https://www.openvaers.com/covid-data/covid-full-data



I don't think we have disagreed on anything yet. 

The link you just posted to vaccine events reported (which are any type of general medical event, 358,379 total) is only a 0.001% chance of having a medical event in 300M doses administered. 

I'm just putting the things you're posting into context. I'm not changing anything or disagreeing.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yes but there are other percentages to add to the context also, here is one...




https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/covid19/mortality-overview.htm


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Yes but there are other percentages to add to the context also, here is one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/covid19/mortality-overview.htm



I wouldn't dispute that data either. 

Personally for me, a 5% death rate scares the shit out of me. A 1% death rate scares the shit out of me. The stats for the vaccines, do not scare me at all.

According to the weather channel, I have about a 1 in 16k chance of getting hit by lightning in my lifetime (0.00625%). That is a higher chance  than getting injured in some way by a covid vaccine.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I wouldn't dispute that data either.
> 
> Personally for me, a 5% death rate scares the shit out of me. A 1% death rate scares the shit out of me. The stats for the vaccines, do not scare me at all.
> 
> According to the weather channel, I have about a 1 in 16k chance of getting hit by lightning in my lifetime (0.00625%). That is a higher chance  than getting injured in some way by a covid vaccine.



Out of curiosity one day I went on the CDC website and looked up the influenza numbers and compared them to previous years. It was as if influenza disappeared during the time that covid cases were being reported. My question is how is that possible.

410 deaths in the US from covid in the past week
332,919,803 population of US (bound to go up soon!)
1.23% percent chance of dying from covid
https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/us-map

247 covid positive in my county
485,493 people in my county
5.09% chance of catching covid
https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#county-view

Of course these are just averages for all people and the older you are the more at risk you are.
If you have pre-existing conditions you are at higher risk as well.
Then if you are taking precautions you are at less risk.

COVID-19 Mortality Risk Calculation
https://covid19risktools.com:8443/riskcalculator


----------



## BrotherIron

Skullcrusher said:


> Out of curiosity one day I went on the CDC website and looked up the influenza numbers and compared them to previous years. It was as if influenza disappeared during the time that covid cases were being reported. My question is how is that possible.



They don't get paid for writing Flu as cause of death but they DO if the cause of death is CoVid (SARS) so they sku the data in their favor.  The reality is the numbers for CoVid are greatly skewed.  

Just the way it is.  Just like they got paid more for throwing people on ventilators.

Just watch, they'll tell everyone to wear masks when it comes time for people to get their next round of CoVid vaccines.  They did a great job at breaking us down and then after that... offering a solution.

I'm not a conspiracy theorist.  I just study this shit as it's my major in college (microbio and chemistry).


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Out of curiosity one day I went on the CDC website and looked up the influenza numbers and compared them to previous years. It was as if influenza disappeared during the time that covid cases were being reported. My question is how is that possible.



One theory that kind of makes sense to me, is that the human race was much more astute about infection control- washing hands, using hand sanitizer, wearing masks and social distancing - in order to prevent a much more contagious disease than the flu.

So if you're putting forth that much effort to control a more contagious disease, then it certainly will have a huge impact on the less contagious disease.



BrotherIron said:


> They don't get paid for writing Flu as cause of death but they DO if the cause of death is CoVid (SARS) so they sku the data in their favor.  The reality is the numbers for CoVid are greatly skewed.
> 
> Just the way it is.  Just like they got paid more for throwing people on ventilators.



While I don't doubt some of that went on. I also don't think the vast majority of medical professionals are evil money grubbers. I think they get in the profession to help people. I think (hope) that most are good people who would do the right thing. I know corporations are in it for the money, but I also think most of the doctors will honor their oath to the medical profession. Maybe I'm naive.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> One theory that kind of makes sense to me, is that the human race was much more astute about infection control- washing hands, using hand sanitizer, wearing masks and social distancing - in order to prevent a much more contagious disease than the flu.
> 
> So if you're putting forth that much effort to control a more contagious disease, then it certainly will have a huge impact on the less contagious disease.
> 
> While I don't doubt some of that went on. I also don't think the vast majority of medical professionals are evil money grubbers. I think they get in the profession to help people. I think (hope) that most are good people who would do the right thing. I know corporations are in it for the money, but I also think most of the doctors will honor their oath to the medical profession. Maybe I'm naive.



Many doctors and medical experts have been trying to get the truth out. If I were to share conservative media with you there is Dr. Tenpenny who mainstream media shouted down as a conspiracy theorist right away because she said the vaccines were magnetic. She has studied the dangers of vaccines for many decades and has been studying coronavirus since before the outbreak. She is definitely an anti-vaxxer, but I have seen videos for myself where those who were vaccinated had magnets sticking to their shoulder or wherever they were given the injection. Even someone my brother in law works with who was vaccinated tried it and the magnet was sticking to his shoulder. It's crazy but it's also kind of hard to argue with something you see for yourself.

There are multiple doctors who discuss the dangers of the spike protein in the vaccines. YouTube removes their videos. In a nutshell the mRNA vaccine is an experimental type of vaccine that was rushed out before it could be fully studied for safety. It is unlike any vaccines in the past. The covid vaccines are effective for the most part. But there are also alternative treatments proven to be far more safe and effective, which have been criticized and buried for whatever reason. There are also natural supplements to boost the immune system which have been shown to help protect you from contracting covid.

So maybe getting vaccinated was not 100% the cause of your heart problems...but it may have contributed. It's a vascular disease and the spike protein in the mRNA vaccines was designed to simulate that to help people develop the antibodies. I have not seen any studies for covid vaccines for people who use anabolics.
https://rumble.com/vhp8e1-massive-world-renowned-doctor-blows-lid-off-of-covid-vaccine.html


----------



## Skullcrusher

COVID Vaccine Magnet Challenge
https://thehighwire.com/videos/the-covid-vaccine-magnet-challenge/


----------



## Skullcrusher

Magnet Sticks to Vaccine Injection Sites in Street Experiment
https://www.banned.video/watch?id=60bdda4c67e7d26dfad01834


----------



## CohibaRobusto

If you really believe all of this stuff you're posting, I don't think anything I can say is going to make much difference. We all choose what we want to believe in this world brother. You're certainly entitled to yours.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> If you really believe all of this stuff you're posting, I don't think anything I can say is going to make much difference. We all choose what we want to believe in this world brother. You're certainly entitled to yours.



I find it crazy that you don't believe it. Nothing I show you is going to change your mind either I guess.

So seeing is not believing I guess!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> I find it crazy that you don't believe it. Nothing I show you is going to change your mind either I guess.
> 
> So seeing is not believing I guess!



Do you believe everything that happens in movies is real?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Do you believe everything that happens in movies is real?



Do you believe everything mainstream media tells you?

Inventor of mRNA Dr. Robert Malone: Effort underway to censor negative info
https://rumble.com/vizdxd-inventor-...-effort-underway-to-censor-negative-info.html


----------



## Skullcrusher

This is CNN! 
https://rumble.com/vey9n7-cnn-caught-with-their-fake-news-coverage-during-gulf-war.html


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Do you believe everything mainstream media tells you?



Absolutely not.

As much as I'd like to research all information I take in, there is just too much of it and too little time. A friend and I have spent some time discussing this topic. And the conclusion we've come to, for us, is that most of the time it just comes down to intuition and gut instinct.

And then we have to make decisions based on this information and look at the consequences. For big decisions, I do research. I look for consensus of trusted sources, scientific research when available is something I usually look at, but always look at who authored it too. 

It's tough knowing what to trust and what not to.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well if you were referring to the magnets, I think it's more of a conspiracy theory to believe that so many sources would have the time and inclination to produce so many hoaxes. They are all over tik tok. It's crazy. Although I do not believe they are microchips or anything like that because I have not seen any evidence to support that. If you were referring to the doctors...well I don't know...God bless you. I am not stupid or gullible. My IQ is just barely shy of Mensa. The truth matters a lot to me. If you believe that goverment does not lie to us...again, God bless you man!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> My IQ is just barely shy of Mensa.



That's impressive, you must be a really smart guy.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I just had a penny stick to my finger actually, it must be the vaccine. I am ****ed.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's impressive, you must be a really smart guy.



That's what they tell me. I usually try to hide it. I'm still wrong...occasionally! :32 (20):


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I just had a penny stick to my finger actually, it must be the vaccine. I am ****ed.



LOL you're funny. Did you try a magnet?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> That's what they tell me. I usually try to hide it. I'm still wrong...occasionally! :32 (20):



Yeah you do a good job of hiding it 



Skullcrusher said:


> LOL you're funny. Did you try a magnet?



Not yet! I'm gonna start a tik tok account to impress my daughter with the penny stick first lol.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah you do a good job of hiding it
> 
> Not yet! I'm gonna start a tik tok account to impress my daughter with the penny stick first lol.



No need to get shitty.

I am not convinced it is the vaccine that causes the magnet to stick. 

I am not vaccinated and the magnets stuck to both my upper shoulders and I walked around the kitchen with them on there.

No 45 degree angle like your penny trick either!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> No need to get shitty.
> 
> I am not convinced it is the vaccine that causes the magnet to stick.
> 
> I am not vaccinated and the magnets stuck to both my upper shoulders and I walked around the kitchen with them on there.
> 
> No 45 degree angle like your penny trick either!



Ok I'm sorry for that, but you asked for it promoting this magnet shit that now even you admit could be a hoax. It's a parlor trick at best. And no, my hand was 90 degrees; I even moved my finger from underneath at the very end to show it wasn't being propped up by the other finger. Try it!


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok I'm sorry for that, but you asked for it promoting this magnet shit that now even you admit could be a hoax. It's a parlor trick at best. And no, my hand was 90 degrees; I even moved my finger from underneath at the very end to show it wasn't being propped up by the other finger. Try it!



You must not have watched both videos. One person had a big baby Yoda magnet stuck to their arm. Far too heavy.

I don't think it's a hoax or parlor trick. I just think there could be a different explanation other than the vaccine.

I only had a dime but still fell at 90 degrees.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Human magnetism


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> You must not have watched both videos. One person had a big baby Yoda magnet stuck to their arm. Far too heavy.
> 
> I don't think it's a hoax or parlor trick. I just think there could be a different explanation other than the vaccine.
> 
> I only had a dime but still fell at 90 degrees.



What about David Blaine? Do you believe in magic? There are people that make a living on this stuff. David Blaine is impressive. Sticking a baby yoda magnet to someone's arm does not impress me, and certainly does not alter my views on vaccines.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> What about David Blaine? Do you believe in magic? There are people that make a living on this stuff. David Blaine is impressive. Sticking a baby yoda magnet to someone's arm does not impress me, and certainly does not alter my views on vaccines.



I believe that is one hell of an illusion. No idea how its done.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Human magnetism
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_magnetism

Not vaccine related but I can understand why people would think that.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I wouldn't dispute that data either.
> 
> Personally for me, a 5% death rate scares the shit out of me. A 1% death rate scares the shit out of me. The stats for the vaccines, do not scare me at all.
> 
> According to the weather channel, I have about a 1 in 16k chance of getting hit by lightning in my lifetime (0.00625%). That is a higher chance  than getting injured in some way by a covid vaccine.



This was 5% of the deaths they said were caused by covid which means 5% (or less were covid only) of 592,682 (deaths claimed to be caused by covid) - hell of a difference!

Less than 0.00009% chance of dying from covid. I like the odds on lightning!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I'm done crunching numbers; my brain is tired. I have low IQ. Probably the vaccine made it even lower.

All I know is you're getting stronger dude, you're passing me up, so keep it up. Post up some before and after pics when you can see a good difference.


----------



## CJ

Well both of you geniuses should already know that no US coin is magnetic. Try it with an actual magnetic, you'll see. 

:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm done crunching numbers; my brain is tired. I have low IQ. Probably the vaccine made it even lower.
> 
> All I know is you're getting stronger dude, you're passing me up, so keep it up. Post up some before and after pics when you can see a good difference.



Yeah hell with covid, I'm tired of it too.

Planning to post some pics as soon as I can bury some of these scars in a tan and maybe lose some of this stubborn belly fat.

I'm ready to do DNP I think...so sick of it.

You just had a major setback with your heart.

If your goal is muscle it doesn't matter how much weight you lift.

It's all about causing those little microtears to make them grow back bigger and stronger.

You been making up for it in volume which is probably what I would have done too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Nobody's worried about scars here. Crop out the face and you'll stay anonymous. Send noodz. Crop out the dick for mine. You can leave it in for CJ.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nobody's worried about scars here. Crop out the face and you'll stay anonymous. Send noodz. Crop out the dick for mine. You can leave it in for CJ.



LOL yeah honestly I am not as worried about the scars...but the fat hides many of the muscles I know are there and grown in nicely.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - Legs and Biceps - 06-25-21

Barbell Squat - 202.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Leg Extension - 117.50 lbs - 3 x 25
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Hammer Curl - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Yo Mama - 498.32 lbs - 0 x 0

Name that damn movie...
"The next gig is gonna be dynamite, huge, you'll see..."


----------



## DEADlifter

Pick of Destiny?


----------



## sfw509

Did you have four fried chickens and a coke after your workout?


----------



## Jin

Great consistency brother. Keep up the grind!

Thanks for the log.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Pick of Destiny?



Nope, try again...


----------



## Skullcrusher

sfw509 said:


> Did you have four fried chickens and a coke after your workout?



LOL nope, beef with pea pods, carrots, and water chestnuts over white rice.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Jin said:


> Great consistency brother. Keep up the grind!
> 
> Thanks for the log.



Thank you Jin!


----------



## Skullcrusher

She caught the cadey and left me a mule to ride...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Too damn funny! :32 (18):


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Too damn funny! :32 (18):



But did he die?  :32 (20):


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> But did he die?  :32 (20):



Not caused by vaccine according to the CDC. Official cause of death is elephantiasis of the nuts! :32 (19):


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - Back and Shoulders - 06-28-21

Band Assisted Pull Up - 1 x 10
Barbell Rack Pull - 225.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Trap Bar Shrug - 165.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Bent Over Row - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Cable Seated Row - 92.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Face Pull - 40.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - Chest and Triceps - 06-29-21

Push Up - 1 x 10
Barbell Bench Press - 152.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Fly - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Legs, Abs, and Biceps - 06-30-21

Leg Extension - 165.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Squat - 205.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Hanging Leg Hip Raise - 1 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Hammer Curl - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Kneeling Twisting Crunch - 40.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Plus Your Mom - 499.97 lbs - 0 x 0


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Plus Your Mom - 499.97 lbs - 0 x 0


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - Back and Shoulders - 07-01-21

Inverted Row - 1 x 10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 92.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Seated Row - 92.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Upright Row - 92.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Cable One Arm Standing Cross Row - 2 x 10
Cable One Arm Lateral Raise - 2 x 10
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band Pull Apart - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

I could use some help figuring some stuff out...

Been pinning into my quads, but now my quads are taking off.

So is wherever I choose to pin going to get bigger or is this just overall effect of test and workouts?

Was looking at spot injections website.

Started using my 1" needles because they are easier to fill.

I would like to pin into my pec but afraid of hitting a lung or something vital. Maybe biceps?

Also, to help me lose weight...what anabolic or weight loss agent would be safest for my heart?

I do not have any heart or blood pressure problems but I like to try to stay as heart healthy as possible.

As a matter of fact my HDL is high and my LDL is really low because I eat so damn healthy all the time.


----------



## CJ

If you're quads are growing, it's just a coincidence that that's where you're also pinning.

From my understanding, there may be a TINY amount of extra localized growth at the injection sites, but the androgen needs to be in circulation before the ester is cleaved off, and the drug can be utilized by the body. 

You're just training your legs appropriately, which is better anyway. It's YOU and not the drugs that are causing the accelerated growth....well the drugs do help too!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Where you pin shouldn't make a difference, but people joke about it all the time. 

I'd think you'd start losing weight faster now that your testosterone is right.

What does your diet and cardio work look like?


----------



## eazy

An area you frequently inject into will get bigger from scar tissue. Break it up with a lacrosse ball.

Some of these are hard on your heart...

Eca stack, clen, yohimbine, rauwolscine, injectable l carnitine, cardarine (cancer)


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> An area you frequently inject into will get bigger from scar tissue. Break it up with a lacrosse ball.
> 
> Some of these are hard on your heart...
> 
> Eca stack, clen, yohimbine, rauwolscine, injectable l carnitine, cardarine (cancer)



I take 2 tablets of L Carnitine before every workout, injectable is different I'm guessing?

I still have some cardarine left from when I tried to lose weight on it. 

Did not have much luck but was not on test yet so maybe that will make a difference.

Been reading up on clen. Slightly familiar with yohimbine. ECA stack and rauwolscine would have to look up.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Where you pin shouldn't make a difference, but people joke about it all the time.
> 
> I'd think you'd start losing weight faster now that your testosterone is right.
> 
> What does your diet and cardio work look like?



Well my hams are feeling a little bigger too. I am outgrowing my knee sleeves. They are getting really tight.

I lost 2 lbs from 217 to 215. Diet is always in deficit without even trying.

Non-workout days I always do 30 minutes exercise bike on empty stomach and just started tanning today. 

Maybe the sweat will help!


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> I take 2 tablets of L Carnitine before every workout, injectable is different I'm guessing?
> 
> I still have some cardarine left from when I tried to lose weight on it.
> 
> Did not have much luck but was not on test yet so maybe that will make a difference.
> 
> Been reading up on clen. Slightly familiar with yohimbine. ECA stack and rauwolscine would have to look up.



Informative deep dive into l carnitine. 








						The Complete Guide to Exogenous L-Carnitine (Injectable)
					

00:49:40 - Episode 276 is your complete guide to exogenous (injectable) L-Carnitine! My book is already at 60 pages and is NOT going to be done soon so until i…




					amp.listennotes.com
				




Not bioavailabile  in the pill form.

i had success with 20 mg cardarine daily, cycled, 8 weeks on, 4 weeks off. Repeat.

for the 'e' in eca I use bronkaid tabs from Walgreens.

yohimbine only works when fasted with cardio.


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Informative deep dive into l carnitine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Complete Guide to Exogenous L-Carnitine (Injectable)
> 
> 
> 00:49:40 - Episode 276 is your complete guide to exogenous (injectable) L-Carnitine! My book is already at 60 pages and is NOT going to be done soon so until i…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.listennotes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bioavailabile  in the pill form.
> 
> i had success with 20 mg cardarine daily, cycled, 8 weeks on, 4 weeks off. Repeat.
> 
> for the 'e' in eca I use bronkaid tabs from Walgreens.
> 
> yohimbine only works when fasted with cardio.



Wow thank you eazy, going to check all this out.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Well my hams are feeling a little bigger too. I am outgrowing my knee sleeves. They are getting really tight.
> 
> I lost 2 lbs from 217 to 215. Diet is always in deficit without even trying.
> 
> Non-workout days I always do 30 minutes exercise bike on empty stomach and just started tanning today.
> 
> Maybe the sweat will help!


I have no doubt you're growing, and probably leaning out some too.

My only experience losing weight is cutting out any extra sugar, and if I'm already off the sugar, then cutting carbs. 

The fasted cardio sounds good, but I've heard HIIT is better than LISS for weight loss, so I would throw in some jump rope here and there.

I feel like growth hormone really helped me stay lean when I was on, but not sure I'd recommend it because it *could have* contributed to my heart problems.

That's the extent of my experience, but I'm also genetically pretty lean so it's never been a big struggle for me.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have no doubt you're growing, and probably leaning out some too.
> 
> My only experience losing weight is cutting out any extra sugar, and if I'm already off the sugar, then cutting carbs.
> 
> The fasted cardio sounds good, but I've heard HIIT is better than LISS for weight loss, so I would throw in some jump rope here and there.
> 
> I feel like growth hormone really helped me stay lean when I was on, but not sure I'd recommend it because it *could have* contributed to my heart problems.
> 
> That's the extent of my experience, but I'm also genetically pretty lean so it's never been a big struggle for me.



Tthe reason I was so interested in you and your progress right away is because you described yourself as skinny fat. That was me too. When I first started a couple years ago if you would have stripped away all of my fat you would have a skinny dude weighing about 150, probably even less. Now it's just a few problem areas. Stubborn belly fat, love handles, and a little extra around pecs/arm pits. Strip away the fat now and I am probably closer to 175 or so. So the muscle is becoming more and the fat less...but my body is sure taking its sweet time at it! 😋

I don't eat any sugar. Very rarely. No matter what you choose to eat, the human body converts it to glucose, a form of sugar, to burn as energy. When we eat sugar or carbs and lay down or sleep, that is the worst thing because the only thing the body can do with it is store it as fat to be used as energy at a later date. If you do it repeatedly like I did for many years, then the problem becomes even bigger.

I have tried HIIT and jump rope but I can't really do it anymore. I'm too old or just have a serious lack of mobility. If I had a heavy bag, I would just beat on that damn thing in between sets! The closest I get to HIIT is squats and rack pulls. I breathe really heavy and my heart is racing. Prefer that anyway.

At least you are taking martial arts. I used to take Ju Jitsu and boxing and considered starting up again just for the exercise.

Anyway thank you for trying to help, always appreciated.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> ... When we eat sugar or carbs and lay down or sleep, that is the worst thing because the only thing the body can do with it is store it as fat to be used as energy at a later date. If you do it repeatedly like I did for many years, then the problem becomes even bigger.


This isn't true at all.  The glucose can and is used to fill up muscle glycogen stores, liver glycogen stores, and the brain uses quite a bit of glucose for fuel, even more at night than during the day if I recall correctly. It actually pulls quite a bit of glycogen from the liver during the overnight sleep. 

Sure, if you overeat chronically most days, you'll get fat. But some carbs before bed isn't a recipe for getting fat. If it were, I'd be a goddam moose!!!

My last meal yesterday, right before bed, had 87g of Carbs and over 1,000 Cals.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> This isn't true at all.  The glucose can and is used to fill up muscle glycogen stores, liver glycogen stores, and the brain uses quite a bit of glucose for fuel, even more at night than during the day if I recall correctly. It actually pulls quite a bit of glycogen from the liver during the overnight sleep.
> 
> Sure, if you overeat chronically most days, you'll get fat. But some carbs before bed isn't a recipe for getting fat. If it were, I'd be a goddam moose!!!
> 
> My last meal yesterday, right before bed, had 87g of Carbs and over 1,000 Cals.



87g of carbs and 1000 calories isn't shit!

There is no comparison to me then and you now, polar opposites!

I was overeating and laying around all the time for many years.

Your body gains weight when you take in more calories than you are burning off.

Carbs are energy. You need carbs to sleep because it takes energy to sleep.

Even just standing up is a way to raise metabolism.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> 87g of carbs and 1000 calories isn't shit!
> 
> There is no comparison to me then and you now, polar opposites!
> 
> I was overeating and laying around all the time for many years.
> 
> Your body gains weight when you take in more calories than you are burning off.
> 
> Carbs are energy. You need carbs to sleep because it takes energy to sleep.
> 
> Even just standing up is a way to raise metabolism.


What does any of this have to do with your statement... "When we eat sugar or carbs and lay down or sleep, that is the worst thing because the only thing the body can do with it is store it as fat to be used as energy at a later date" ... being untrue?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> What does any of this have to do with your statement... "When we eat sugar or carbs and lay down or sleep, that is the worst thing because the only thing the body can do with it is store it as fat to be used as energy at a later date" ... being untrue?


Not a damn thing apparently. Go argue with someone else.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Not a damn thing apparently. Go argue with someone else.





Skullcrusher said:


> Not a damn thing apparently. Go argue with someone else.


Not arguing, just giving a counterpoint so anyone reading this in the future won't just assume that you're correct.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Fat: A Documentary


----------



## Skullcrusher

FAT A Documentary 2 (How to eat Healthy)


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I didn't watch the whole vids you posted, but I can't advocate ketogenic diets because the worst lipid panel I've had in my life was after doing keto for 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> I didn't watch the whole vids you posted, but I can't advocate ketogenic diets because the worst lipid panel I've had in my life was after doing keto for 3 or 4 weeks.


But they're perfectly fine for some people, especially for people who've had brain injuries.

I'm about halfway through it, it's not all about keto. I'm at the point where they're (rightfully) criticizing the medical community and media, and the huge increase of processed foods in the diet.

Edit: Ok, it's a pro-keto film


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> But they're perfectly fine for some people, especially for people who've had brain injuries.
> 
> I'm about halfway through it, it's not all about keto. I'm at the point where they're (rightfully) criticizing the medical community and media, and the huge increase of processed foods in the diet.
> 
> Edit: Ok, it's a pro-keto film



I may have stated that wrong earlier but it should not be taken out of context either. 

I do not practice the keto diet, but I do use _some_ of the knowledge in these films to my advantage.

For example, I eat fewer carbs on non-workout days because I know I'm not going to burn as much.

I also do not eat any processed foods.

It's not keto. It's just trying to eat smarter I guess.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I didn't watch the whole vids you posted, but I can't advocate ketogenic diets because the worst lipid panel I've had in my life was after doing keto for 3 or 4 weeks.


Have you ever heard of brown fat?








						How brown fat improves metabolism
					

Researchers gained key insights into brown fat’s effects on the body’s metabolism. The findings reveal targets for developing new treatments for obesity and diabetes.




					www.nih.gov


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> For example, I eat fewer carbs on non-workout days because I know I'm not going to burn as much.
> 
> I also do not eat any processed foods.
> 
> It's not keto. It's just trying to eat smarter I guess.


I'm right there with you, this is what I try to do also, but I mess up sometimes(often ).


----------



## Skullcrusher

I have a little tiny pee pee...with chicken nuts.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> I have a little tiny pee pee...with chicken nuts.


It's ok bro some women like the little ones. There's even a small penis humiliation fetish people get into. I don't know anything about this obviously but if you want to make it bigger you can join up at pegym.com. 😃


----------



## sfw509

CohibaRobusto said:


> Skullcrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little tiny pee pee...with chicken nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CohibaRobusto said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok bro some women like the little ones. There's even a small penis humiliation fetish people get into. I don't know anything about this obviously but if you want to make it bigger you can join up at pegym.com. 😃
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dude... When you just click on the last page of this thread i would have not guessed this was a workout log... Hahaha


----------



## CohibaRobusto

sfw509 said:


> Dude... When you just click on the last page of this thread i would have not guessed this was a workout log... Hahaha


We're obviously an emotional support forum for people with body image issues....masquerading as a bodybuilding forum. Come on man get with the program 🤣


----------



## sfw509

Hahaha. Im all for supporting everyone. Ive always told people this is a diverse and accepting hobby/lifestyle. I just thought clicked on the red light district.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Was just a joke. Funny it was taken so seriously! 

You guys may never get used to my sick and twisted sense of humor.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 07-07-21

Chest and Triceps

Push Up - 1 x 10
Barbell Bench Press - 155.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 115.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Fly - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Close Grip Push Up - 1 x 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Was just a joke. Funny it was taken so seriously!
> 
> You guys may never get used to my sick and twisted sense of humor.


Penis jokes never get old here dude.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Penis jokes never get old here dude.



Well that website you linked proved that it's a muscle too!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 07-09-21

Back and Biceps

Inverted Row - 1 x 10
Barbell Rack Pull - 230.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Seated Row - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Seated Row - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Hammer Curl - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

They're packed full of vitamins and good for you


----------



## Send0

Just caught up on your thread. You've gotten stronger since I've been away.

I just got released from physical therapy, but right now you are bench pressing more than me. You're doing great! Can't wait to see the eventual progress pics!

For me... my goal, now that I'm done with physical therapy, is to be able to add 5-7lbs per week until I'm back to being able to do 225lbs for sets of 10. If I go at that rate then I should be able to hit it by November. I worry if I try to go any faster than this then I'll just reinjure myself. Baby steps!

Keep killing it SK!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Just caught up on your thread. You've gotten stronger since I've been away.
> 
> I just got released from physical therapy, but right now you are bench pressing more than me. You're doing great! Can't wait to see the eventual progress pics!
> 
> For me... my goal, now that I'm done with physical therapy, is to be able to add 5-7lbs per week until I'm back to being able to do 225lbs for sets of 10. If I go at that rate then I should be able to hit it by November. I worry if I try to go any faster than this then I'll just reinjure myself. Baby steps!
> 
> Keep killing it SK!



Thanks man! 

Many years ago I broke my wrist on my left arm. 

I have to wear wrist wraps for my heavier sets.

I could barely do one set of bench press 50 lbs when I first started. It was really sad!

Feels like if I go up in weight I am going to start having failed sets...but I will just stick with the weight until it pans out.

Glad to hear you are getting back on track. I'll be following along.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 07-12-21

Legs

Dragon Flag - 1 x 10
Barbell Squat - 210.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Zercher Squat - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Hip Thrust - 135.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Leg Extension - 150.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR


----------



## quackattack

PRs all over the place today!


----------



## sfw509

Nice work today. Killin it bro.


----------



## Trendkill

Nice PRs. Training and recovery must be dialed in.


----------



## Skullcrusher

How do I do a Deca cycle while on TRT?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> How do I do a Deca cycle while on TRT?


You'd basically just start pinning deca and run it 12-16 weeks. You don't have to worry about pct just stay on your trt dose of test.

It seems like you're making great gains still since you started TRT. I'd stick with just that until you hit a plateau.

Conventional wisdom here is to run a test-only cycle for your first cycle too. Usually people run like 500mg/wk.

If or when you try deca, I'd just pin 300-500mg / wk.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> You'd basically just start pinning deca and run it 12-16 weeks. You don't have to worry about pct just stay on your trt dose of test.
> 
> It seems like you're making great gains still since you started TRT. I'd stick with just that until you hit a plateau.
> 
> Conventional wisdom here is to run a test-only cycle for your first cycle too. Usually people run like 500mg/wk.
> 
> If or when you try deca, I'd just pin 300-500mg / wk.



Already doing Deca for joints, have been from the beginning.

It has really helped my joints quite a bit too.

This is a non-TRT deca and test cycle...














						Deca Durabolin (Nandrolone): The Ultimate Guide - Inside Bodybuilding
					

Everything you need to know about deca durabolin, including the: benefits, side effects, cycle information, suitability for women and more.




					insidebodybuilding.com
				




So I guess I could try it for however many weeks but I feel like I would need some AI at the very least.


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> Already doing Deca for joints, have been from the beginning.
> 
> It has really helped my joints quite a bit too.
> 
> This is a non-TRT deca and test cycle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deca Durabolin (Nandrolone): The Ultimate Guide - Inside Bodybuilding
> 
> 
> Everything you need to know about deca durabolin, including the: benefits, side effects, cycle information, suitability for women and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insidebodybuilding.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I could try it for however many weeks but I feel like I would need some AI at the very least.


Think you should wait but....  If you're going to go for it. I will give you my.02.

I always like deca and test equal. Never any erectile issues for me. 

10 weeks is not long enough for deca.  It doesn't start hitting good until 7 or 8, IME.   

600/600 is a good time. 16 to 20 weeks. Get some Caber and do NOT go into this without plenty of AI.


----------



## DEADlifter

I thought of something better. You want a short blast to try it out. Up your TRT compound to 300 and add in 300 NPP. That'll let you check it out without going crazy. 👍💪

AND! You'll see some difference with just 10 weeks.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> I thought of something better. You want a short blast to try it out. Up your TRT compound to 300 and add in 300 NPP. That'll let you check it out without going crazy. 👍💪
> 
> AND! You'll see some difference with just 10 weeks.


That sounds like a good idea. It's just that I got a lot of it and would like to know what its like.

I read that test and deca are very heart friendly compared to other stuff.

So if it is something that works for me then I might just stick with upping them both occasionally.

I feel like I am reaching a breaking point and need to do something to keep adding plates!


----------



## Skullcrusher

*International House Of Traps*






Wednesday - 07-14-21

Traps and Shoulders

Trap Bar Shrug - 150.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Upright Row - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Angled Upright Row - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Face Pull - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Elite FTS Pro Light Band Pull Apart - 3 x 10 - PR
Neck Extension - 25.00 lbs - 1 x 10


I have been going up 2.5 lbs every week on all my cable rows. 

So I guess they are always PR's too, but my goal is to get to 100.

Lat pulldowns on my back day are getting really tough for me so I might hold at 100 for a bit when I get there.

Last time I did Rope Face Pulls I could only do 40...probably because I was trying to do them on back day.

...and the band pull aparts were just killer!


----------



## PZT

more like iThot ;p


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> more like iThot ;p



That's a different logo for a different situation!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Little cock doggies


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 07-16-21

Chest and Triceps

Push Up - 1 x 10
Barbell Bench Press - 157.50 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 137.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Fly - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Triceps Pushdown - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Rope Overhead Triceps Extension - 27.50 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 07-19-21

Back and Biceps

Inverted Row - 1 x 10
Barbell Rack Pull - 235.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 97.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Seated Row - 97.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Seated Row - 97.50 lbs - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 85.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Hammer Curl - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 07-21-21

Legs

Dumbbell High Swing - 1 x 25
Dumbbell Squat Thrust - 1 x 25
Barbell Squat - Compound - 215.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Zercher Squat - 145.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Leg Extension - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 25
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Lying Hip Abduction - 2 x 15


----------



## Send0

Getting nice and strong brother. It feels like every time you post you are knocking out new PRs.

You're definitely putting me to shame. I think my #1 problem is that being injured screws with me mentally, and in turn I maybe am not pushing myself as hard as I should on back or leg day.

In any case, seeing your flood of PRs has renewed my motivation! Keep it up brother!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Getting nice and strong brother. It feels like every time you post you are knocking out new PRs.
> 
> You're definitely putting me to shame. I think my #1 problem is that being injured screws with me mentally, and in turn I maybe am not pushing myself as hard as I should on back or leg day.
> 
> In any case, seeing your flood of PRs has renewed my motivation! Keep it up brother!



Thank you! 

Sorry I got so bent out of shape. Was having a rough day. Joints were hurting before I started my leg workout. Upset stomach, diarrhea, and super tired and cranky after workout.


----------



## Skullcrusher

07-23-21

Traps and Shoulders

Trap Bar Shrug - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 25
Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Wide Grip Upright Row - 97.50 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Face Pull - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Elite FTS Pro Average Band Pull Apart  - 3 x 10
Neck Extension - 30.00 lbs - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Lying Shoulder External Rotation - 2 x 15

Traps and delts are on fire! 🥵


----------



## Skullcrusher

"Here are some steroids sir. They make your weights seem smaller."


----------



## Skullcrusher

07-26-21

Barbell Squat - 220.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Zercher Squat - 150.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Bench Press - 160.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 115.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Extension - 125.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Rope Triceps Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Kickback - 2 x 15


----------



## sfw509

Killin the pr's bro. Nice work!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 07-28-21

Back and Biceps

Barbell Rack Pull - 240.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Wide Grip Seated Row - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
EZ Bar Curl - 90.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Hammer Curl - 60.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR


----------



## Skullcrusher

Breakdown on today's workout...

BB Rack Pull - I am exactly 27.5 lbs away from running out of plates. If you would like to send in your plates to the Donate-A-Plate Foundation just shoot me a pm. Not only am I the founder of the Donate-A-Plate Foundation but I am also a client! 

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - Going to switch to Lat Pulldown and do slightly wider than shoulder width. Same weight for now.

Wide Grip Seated Row - Gotta keep going up.

EZ Bar Curl - I'm pretty sure I have curled 90 lbs in the past but I don't think I did this many reps. I think if I add even 2.5 lbs then it's a PR. My form is strict so I have to wear a belt so I don't screw up my lower back. Killer pump though!

Rope Hammer Curl - At the top of each rep I like to pull to the side a bit. I do the same with rope triceps pushdown at the bottom of each rep. I don't know why, it just feels good.


----------



## eazy

sold in pairs. in stock. $1.50 per pound, the 45's.

where do you get plates?


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> sold in pairs. in stock. $1.50 per pound, the 45's.
> 
> where do you get plates?


Here:








						Recon Lite Bumpers
					

The 100% American Made Sorinex Recon Lite Bumper is an official bumper of the U.S. Army Combat Fitness Test (ACFT). The innovative crumb rubber formula and manufacturing process creates a tougher and more durable bumper. Bumpers sold individually.




					www.sorinex.com


----------



## Send0

All fancy with your bumper plates, and me over here with all my crappy iron plates 😂. 

I would love to have your problem; being too strong and running out of plates to keep me growing 😢.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Will you ever quit?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Taking the day off...which I hate to do.

Woke up to a leg cramp from hell.

Hurts to walk and limping everywhere I go.

Probably need to drink more water.

Hopefully 100% by Monday.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> leg cramp from hell


you use Taurine?


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> you use Taurine?


Yes


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> you use Taurine?


I have Taurine in powder form.

Taurine in my pre-workout, intra-workout, and post workout.

I don't always take all these.

Depends on when I eat and how much energy I need.

After reading up on it, I will make sure I get more Taurine and Magnesium.

Thanks man.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Got my Strong knee sleeves today, but they don't fit.

I measured exactly as they said and was going by their size chart.

They are tighter than the sleeves I have been using.

So have to send back and not sure what size to try next.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Already filled out the exchange form.

Going from XL to 3XL.

That should be enough...I hope.

Not really their fault cuz I got some big ol knobby knees! 

Shipping label was free so that's cool.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Got my Strong knee sleeves today, but they don't fit.
> 
> I measured exactly as they said and was going by their size chart.
> 
> They are tighter than the sleeves I have been using.
> 
> So have to send back and not sure what size to try next.


They're suppose to be really tight. It should be hard to get those fukkers on.

When your grip slips, and you smack yourself in the face a few times, that's about right. 🤣


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> They're suppose to be really tight. It should be hard to get those fukkers on.
> 
> When your grip slips, and you smack yourself in the face a few times, that's about right. 🤣



Would have needed a couple tow trucks to get them on. Then they would have cut off all blood circulation until my legs turned blue, shriveled up and fell off!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 08-02-21

Shoulders and Traps

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 80.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Wide Grip Upright Row - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Rope Face Pull - 60.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Trap Bar Shrug - 170.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Neck Extension - 35.00 lbs - 1 x 10 - PR


"You're 50. You got a bag for a belly. You got tits, you need a bra. They got hair on them..."

From 217 lbs down to 209 lbs...finally seeing a little progress...damn!

Has anyone on here ever overdosed on chicken and broccoli?


----------



## PZT

I fkin hate chicken at this point in my lift. Love broccoli too much


----------



## sfw509

Im growing tired of chicken.

But yeah @Skullcrusher , I have. I swore my sweat smelled like broccoli and old bay seasoning the next day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

My wife buys that stanky broccoli in the bag and it drives me batshit crazy. Fresh broccoli only damnit!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> My wife buys that stanky broccoli in the bag and it drives me batshit crazy. Fresh broccoli only damnit!


during my leaning out phase I was eating that stuff and the wife and kids hated the smell. The brussel sprouts were even stronger smelling haha


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> during my leaning out phase I was eating that stuff and the wife and kids hated the smell. The brussel sprouts were even stronger smelling haha


Cauliflower isn't any better. 😝


----------



## DEADlifter

brussels sprouts are great when par boiled and then sauteed in bacon grease with minced garlic
😋


----------



## Skullcrusher

I actually alternate between:

broccoli
brussel sprouts
california blend


----------



## CJ

I've switched from those frozen veggies, to a mix of canned yams, mixed greens(turnip and mustard greens), and slices beets. Three separate cans, not a pre-mix. 

I add a piece of meat to it, quick meals for work.


----------



## PZT

I started having issues cause I used the broccoli and brussel sprouts to stay full and not hungry. Then started getting constipated. Next year I wont use those so much


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 08-05-21

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Bench Press - 165.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 145.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 125.00 lbs - 1 x 1, 110.00 lbs - 1 x 6, 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Rope Triceps Pushdown - 65.00 lbs - 1 x 10, 60.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 35.00 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## CJ

Love seeing all the PRs lately. Surf that wave!!!  🌊


----------



## sfw509

Seriously. Every damn workout is pr after pr. Outstanding.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 08-06-21

Back and Biceps

Barbell Rack Pull - 245.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Lat Pulldown - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Seated Row - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
EZ Bar Curl - 92.50 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Rope Hammer Curl - 62.50 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR

I probably have the strength to do 100 lbs on EZ Curl. That's not the problem. At about 90 lbs + my elbows start to take a beating. I need some of those groovy bionic elbows. Where is Cyberdyne Systems when I need them? If they have a BOGO then I'll take some knees too! 

This workout sponsored in part by...


----------



## DEADlifter

Be careful on those heavy curls bro.  Tendinitis isn't fun.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 08-09-21

Legs

Barbell Squat - 225.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Romanian Deadlift - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Leg Extension - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 25
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well under my layer of stubborn belly fat are some fairly chiseled abs.

What is lacking with my muscles are obliques and glutes.

So I'm probably going to be trying some unusual lifts soon.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 08-11-21

Shoulders

Trap Bar Shrug - 180.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Wide Grip Upright Row - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Rope Face Pull - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Cable One Arm Shrug - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Reverse Fly - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band Pull Apart - 1 x 15


----------



## DEADlifter

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 08-11-21
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Trap Bar Shrug - 180.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
> Wide Grip Upright Row - 105.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
> Rope Face Pull - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 15
> Cable One Arm Shrug - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 25
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 15
> Dumbbell Reverse Fly - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 15
> Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band Pull Apart - 1 x 15


No presses?


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> No presses?


Not this time.

Going to be doing a twisting OHP on chest day to try to target my obliques at the same time...as demonstrated by Mr. Jazzercise Fitness Center:








						ExRx.net : Cable Twisting Overhead Press
					






					exrx.net


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 08-13-21

Chest B

Push Up - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Bench Press - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Fly - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 15
High Pulley Cable Twist - 3 x 15
One Arm Twisting Overhead Press - 3 x 15

I guess my obliques are really weak, long overdue.

Last 2 lifts I felt mostly in obliques, but also glutes.

Which is good because those are two areas for me that are lacking.

Was more like cardio...which is also good.


----------



## blundig

DEADlifter said:


> Be careful on those heavy curls bro.  Tendinitis isn't fun.


I actually had a phantom mind-to-body twinge in my arm reading this. Bad memories


----------



## blundig

Skullcrusher said:


> Well under my layer of stubborn belly fat are some fairly chiseled abs.
> 
> What is lacking with my muscles are obliques and glutes.
> 
> So I'm probably going to be trying some unusual lifts soon.


Have any of the common fears of oblique work widening the waist?


----------



## Skullcrusher

blundig said:


> Have any of the common fears of oblique work widening the waist?


Nah...burned too many calories doing them.

Even though my obliques hurt like a regular lift it was very much like cardio.


----------



## Skullcrusher

First zit since 1942!


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Friday - 07-16-21
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Push Up - 1 x 10
> Barbell Bench Press - 157.50 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
> Barbell Decline Bench Press - 137.50 lbs - 3 x 10
> Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 10
> Dumbbell Fly - 75.00 lbs - 3 x 10
> Rope Triceps Pushdown - 55.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
> Rope Overhead Triceps Extension - 27.50 lbs - 3 x 10



Yesterday this song popped in my head after about 20 years of not having heard it. Excellent recollection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 08-16-21

Back and Biceps

Barbell Rack Pull - 250.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Lat Pulldown - 80.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Seated Row - 80.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Cable Spider Curl - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Cable Floor Curl - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 25 - I think I'm in love, what a pump!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Just got my Strong knee sleeves, 3XL fit snug but they fit...finally.

My new routine:

Monday - Back and Biceps
Tuesday - Chest and Triceps
Wednesday - Legs
Thursday - Traps and Shoulders
Friday - Arms
Saturday - Abs/misc crap...or rest...maybe! 

That cable floor curl is awesome. First curl to give me a really killer pump:








						ExRx.net : Cable Supine Curl
					






					exrx.net


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 08-17-21

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Decline Bench Press - 150.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Dumbbell Decline Bench Press - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Fly - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Rope Incline Pushdown - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Rope Overhead Triceps Extension (Low Pulley) - 20.00 lbs - 2 x 25

current weight = 207 lbs (down 10 lbs)


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 08-18-21

Legs

Barbell Squat - 230.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Zercher Squat - 115.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Extension - 115.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Curl - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 08-19-21

Traps and Shoulders

Trap Bar Shrug - 185.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Wide Grip Upright Row - 80.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Wide Grip Rear Delt Row - 80.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Cable One Arm Shrug - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 25

sum of a bitch!


----------



## Skullcrusher

test c = 125mg 3x per week
hcg = 250 IU 2x per week
deca = 0 - decided to do natural supps for my joints
var = 25mg per day for 50 days
CJC-1295 no DAC and Hexarelin = soon...

TDEE = 2962
daily calories = 1192 (or less)
calorie deficit = 1770 (or more)


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> test c = 125mg 3x per week
> hcg = 250 IU 2x per week
> deca = 0 - decided to do natural supps for my joints
> var = 25mg per day for 50 days
> CJC-1295 no DAC and Hexarelin = soon...
> 
> TDEE = 2962
> daily calories = 1192 (or less)
> calorie deficit = 1770 (or more)


Why such an aggressive deficit? Is this a short, get in and get out fast type of lean down?


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> Why such an aggressive deficit? Is this a short, get in and get out fast type of lean down?


yeah but drop fast, rebound fast.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Why such an aggressive deficit? Is this a short, get in and get out fast type of lean down?



For many months I did the 500 calorie defict thing and did not see any results. Then I tried 1000 and still nothing. So now 1500.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You're going to really like var dude, did you start it yet?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're going to really like var dude, did you start it yet?



Yeah I started it Monday. You already tried it?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yeah, it's amazing. Best I ever felt in the gym was on var. Strength kept going up, definitely melted some bodyfat too. I might have to supplement a little at a low dose for a few weeks now that my surgery is pushed back.


----------



## Thewall

Have you added cardio to burn more calories.   Going that low will eventually slow your metabolism down and it will be hard to advance from there. Have you tried cycling calories. Having 3 days or so of maintenance or higher calories and 3-4 low calorie days to try and keep that metabolism up and trick your body.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thewall said:


> Have you added cardio to burn more calories.   Going that low will eventually slow your metabolism down and it will be hard to advance from there. Have you tried cycling calories. Having 3 days or so of maintenance or higher calories and 3-4 low calorie days to try and keep that metabolism up and trick your body.


Yes I tried cardio, does not help me lose weight.

I actually burn more calories from my regular workouts, especially leg day.

No I have not tried calorie cycling, but it sounds like a cool idea.

I'll be fine, thank you though.


----------



## BrotherIron

Skullcrusher said:


> Yes I tried cardio, does not help me lose weight.
> 
> I actually burn more calories from my regular workouts, especially leg day.
> 
> No I have not tried calorie cycling, but it sounds like a cool idea.
> 
> I'll be fine, thank you though.


Carb cycling is a great way to drop weight, stay full, and not get stringy.  That's what I do and what I did to drop 30lbs.


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> Yes I tried cardio, does not help me lose weight.
> 
> I actually burn more calories from my regular workouts, especially leg day.
> 
> No I have not tried calorie cycling, but it sounds like a cool idea.
> 
> I'll be fine, thank you though.


I can burn 400-500 calories in a cardio session. There's no way in hell I burn up that much while lifting weights even during the most intense workout... although I can confirm that lifting definitely burns up more serum glucose than cardio, but that's not really relevant.

Cutting is all about a deficit; whether you create that deficit through cardio, or diet, or both combined, it's all kind of the same. So I kind of blows my mind when I hear someone say they can't lose weight with cardio, but they can with extreme calorie deficits.

Despite saying a caloric dietary deficit or using cardio result in the same thing, I will say that I believe it's better to add LISS cardio, than to dramatically cut calories.

I know we're all different. I was just shocked to hear anyone say cardio doesn't work for them. You can ignore my commentary, as you're far more familiar with your body than any of us.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> I can burn 400-500 calories in a cardio session. There's no way in hell I burn up that much while lifting weights even during the most intense workout... although I can confirm that lifting definitely burns up more serum glucose than cardio, but that's not really relevant.
> 
> Cutting is all about a deficit; whether you create that deficit through cardio, or diet, or both combined, it's all kind of the same. So I kind of blows my mind when I hear someone say they can't lose weight with cardio, but they can with extreme calorie deficits.
> 
> Despite saying a caloric dietary deficit or using cardio result in the same thing, I will say that I believe it's better to add LISS cardio, than to dramatically cut calories.
> 
> I know we're all different. I was just shocked to hear anyone say cardio doesn't work for them. You can ignore my commentary, as you're far more familiar with your body than any of us.


Yeah I cannot keep going long enough to burn that many calories with cardio.

Been a smoker for 37 years.

I have to allow myself to catch my breath.

Have you ever tried sets of 25 on squats?


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Been a smoker for 37 years.


you still smoke?


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> you still smoke?


Yeah...tried to quit once.

Going to try again once I lose weight.

When I quit I always get super hungry so...yeah!


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I cannot keep going long enough to burn that many calories with cardio.
> 
> Been a smoker for 37 years.
> 
> I have to allow myself to catch my breath.
> 
> Have you ever tried sets of 25 on squats?


I have... but I try to reserve my weight lifting for hypertrophy, and I try to avoid high rep schemes that lead into cardio. The only exceptions to this are when I'm working around injuries; in which case I will leverage lower weight and high reps instead.

I still don't burn anywhere close to 400-500 calories in a lifting session, even when I use high rep schemes. 

If you can't do cardio because of personal or medical issues, then I can understand cutting calories. However I wouldn't cut them so deep, at least not for any extended period of time.

IMO weight loss should be slow and gradual; especially if you want to keep it off. Trying to cut out too much at once can lead to rebound afterwards... or will lead to a break in will power_ (i.e. you will gorge yourself one or more days due to extreme deficit)._


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah...tried to quit once.
> 
> Going to try again once I lose weight.
> 
> When I quit I always get super hungry so...yeah!


Probably better to just quit now and power through it. After all, what's the difference if you get hungry now vs 3 months from now?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Probably better to just quit now and power through it. After all, what's the difference if you get hungry now vs 3 months from now?


3 months from now I hope to be bulking!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> I have... but I try to reserve my weight lifting for hypertrophy, and I try to avoid high rep schemes that lead into cardio. The only exceptions to this are when I'm working around injuries; in which case I will leverage lower weight and high reps instead.
> 
> I still don't burn anywhere close to 400-500 calories in a lifting session, even when I use high rep schemes.
> 
> If you can't do cardio because of personal or medical issues, then I can understand cutting calories. However I wouldn't cut them so deep, at least not for any extended period of time.
> 
> IMO weight loss should be slow and gradual; especially if you want to keep it off. Trying to cut out too much at once can lead to rebound afterwards... or will lead to a break in will power_ (i.e. you will gorge yourself one or more days due to extreme deficit)._


Still at 207 lbs...it is still not fast.


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> 3 months from now I hope to be bulking!


As a former long time smoker, let's just say I recognize excuses.

Quit when you're ready, but always be conscious of the fact that the right time to quit is always "right now". 😎


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> Still at 207 lbs...it is still not fast.


I was trying to say cutting 1000-1500 calories isn't the right approach in 98% of cases. 😎

Better to be moderate, and cut over multiple cycles instead of trying to cram as much loss as possible at all costs. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> I was trying to say cutting 1000-1500 calories isn't the right approach in 98% of cases. 😎


Ok dude please quit messing up my log!


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> Ok dude please quit messing up my log!


My bad, thought this was a friendly discussion. Sorry about that.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Cohiba's Skully reform plan:

1. quit smoking
2. quit weed
3. quit kratom
4. quit beer
5. move to 5 day a week workout
6. 15 mins cardio before and after workout, 110-120 heart rate
7. No cutting or calorie deficits, aim for 230, then decide if you want to cut or get bigger.

😄 You're welcome. That will be $50. I accept payment in bitcoin and nudes of your girl.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Cohiba's Skully reform plan:
> 
> 1. quit smoking
> 2. quit weed
> 3. quit kratom
> 4. quit beer
> 5. move to 5 day a week workout
> 6. 15 mins cardio before and after workout, 110-120 heart rate
> 7. No cutting or calorie deficits, aim for 230, then decide if you want to cut or get bigger.
> 
> 😄 You're welcome. That will be $50. I accept payment in bitcoin and nudes of your girl.


1. in time
2. quit 2009
3. no...well maybe
4. quit 2009
5. doing 6
6. maybe later
7. only way i make progress is doing what i'm doing

Do you accept bottle caps?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Do you accept bottle caps?


Hmmm... do you have a sister or female cousin?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hmmm... do you have a sister or female cousin?


Ummm...NO!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 08-20-21

Arms

EZ Bar Curl - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10 - PR
Rope Incline Pushdown - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Cable Spider Curl - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Cable Floor Curl - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Incline Kickback - 2 x 25


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job dude, biceps must be gettin huge!


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job dude, biceps must be gettin huge!


Thanks man, they are getting there!

Just started hitting them twice a week this week.


----------



## Skullcrusher

10 Reasons to Avoid GMOs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 08-21-21

Miscellaneous Crap

Lying Leg Raise - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Rotational Punches - 2 x 25
Rope Kneeling Crunch - 2 x 25
Plate Lying Shoulder External Rotation - 2 x 25
Plate Lying Hip Abduction - 2 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monsanto vs Farmers


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 08-23-21

Back and Biceps

Barbell Rack Pull - 255.00 lbs - 4 x 10 - PR
Lat Pulldown - 100.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Seated Row - 127.50 lbs - 4 x 10 - PR
Dumbbell Spider Curl - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Dumbbell Incline Curl - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 20


----------



## Skullcrusher

08-23-21

1286 calories
207 lbs

08-24-21

1286 calories
207 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 08-24-21

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Decline Bench Press - 150.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Decline Bench Press - 100.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Fly - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Rope Incline Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Dumbbell Incline Kickback - 25.00 lbs - 2 x 20


----------



## Skullcrusher

Skullcrusher said:


> 08-23-21
> 
> 1286 calories
> 207 lbs
> 
> 08-24-21
> 
> 1286 calories
> 207 lbs


Turns out my scale was broke or not accurate.

So none of my weights from the past were accurate.

204.8 lbs is what I currently weigh.

Also says I'm 29.6% body fat...but who knows!


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> Turns out my scale was broke or not accurate.
> 
> So none of my weights from the past were accurate.
> 
> 204.8 lbs is what I currently weigh.
> 
> Also says I'm 29.6% body fat...but who knows!




That's good news. 

There is a setting for the bodyfat on my scale. Does yours have an app to change settings?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Got the 25 pound bumper plates from Sorinex today.

They are VERY nice!


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> That's good news.
> 
> There is a setting for the bodyfat on my scale. Does yours have an app to change settings?
> 
> View attachment 13092


Not sure. I don't use my dumbphone...very rarely.

It had numbers for a bunch of other stuff.

I will get them all tomorrow...


----------



## Thewall

Skullcrusher said:


> Turns out my scale was broke or not accurate.
> 
> So none of my weights from the past were accurate.
> 
> 204.8 lbs is what I currently weigh.
> 
> Also says I'm 29.6% body fat...but who knows!


Don’t pay attention to scale body fat. Mine says I am 29 percent too. I used calipers (3spots) that said I was around 8 percent at the time.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thewall said:


> Don’t pay attention to scale body fat. Mine says I am 29 percent too. I used calipers (3spots) that said I was around 8 percent at the time.



I'm just going by how well I can see my abs. Which right now is just a little bit or just barely. 

Also if I lose enough fat all my other muscles will look more pronounced too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

If you can see some of your abs you are probably 15-20%


----------



## 69nites

The number it says for bf% isn't accurate but that doesn't matter. The mirror tells you how fat you are. All the scale needs to do is tell you what you weigh.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> If you can see some of your abs you are probably 15-20%


Only when I flex my abs.

I would guesstimate 185 lbs would be 20% for me and 175 lbs would be 15%.


----------



## Skullcrusher

69nites said:


> The number it says for bf% isn't accurate but that doesn't matter. The mirror tells you how fat you are. All the scale needs to do is tell you what you weigh.


Yes, I asked about all the stuff for measuring body fat when I first came to this forum.

But what my eyes see in the mirror is all that matters.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Only when I flex my abs.
> 
> I would guesstimate 185 lbs would be 20% for me and 175 lbs would be 15%.


How tall are you again?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> How tall are you again?


5' 10"


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - Legs

Barbell Squat - 235.00 lbs - 4 x 10 - PR
Barbell Zercher Squat - 117.50 lbs - 4 x 10
Leg Extension - 117.50 lbs - 2 x 20
Leg Curl - 65.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 65.00 lbs - 2 x 20

1 scoop protein - 100 cal
1 cup almond milk - 100 cal
2 eggs - 80 cal

8 oz. chicken breast -  246 cal
8 oz. chicken breast -  246 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

8 oz. chicken breast -  246 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

1172 calories total
204.2 lbs = current weight

29.3 BMI (25-30 = overweight)
29.3% body fat
27.6% muscle
1725 RM kcal
14% visceral fat


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 08-26-21

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Bench Press - 150.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Bench Press - 100.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 75.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Rope Incline Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Dumbbell Incline Kickback - 25.00 lbs - 2 x 20

1 scoop protein - 100 cal
1 cup almond milk - 100 cal
2 eggs - 80 cal

8 oz. chicken breast - 246 cal
8 oz. chicken breast - 246 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

8 oz. chicken breast - 246 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

Total Calories = 1172 cal
Current Weight = 204.6 lbs


----------



## quackattack

What no PRs today?


----------



## Skullcrusher

quackattack said:


> What no PRs today?


little to no carbs = little to no energy

will enter ketosis shortly and then some energy should come back

PR's later guaranteed!


----------



## quackattack

Oh yeah I forgot you were in a big deficit.  That makes sense.  Carry on.


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> 29.3 BMI (25-30 = overweight)
> 29.3% body fat
> 27.6% muscle
> 1725 RM kcal
> 14% visceral fat


Did you get this via some app, if so then which one are you using _(I'd like to check it out)? _Or did you actually get a DEXA scan or body pod measurement done?

If you got a DEXA, I think it tells you the results on a per limb/body part basis. It'd be cool for others to see the PDF report if you did this.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 08-27-21

Back and Biceps

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 100.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Wide Grip Seated Row - 100.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Wide Grip Upright Row - 100.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Spider Curl - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Dumbbell Incline Curl - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 20

1 scoop protein - 100 cal
1 cup almond milk - 100 cal
2 eggs - 160 cal

4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

Total Calories = 844 cal
Current Weight = 203.0 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Eggs are 80 cal each...oops!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Chicken tits were only 4oz 110 cal each though.

Triple checked everything.

Also going to be having chicken thighs in future which are 146 cal each...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

So you're going to be doing keto now? For how long?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> So you're going to be doing keto now? For how long?


Until I get to 175 lbs or so...


----------



## Skullcrusher

How to Get Rid of Visceral Fat
					

Visceral fat, or belly fat, is extremely bad for your health and linked to chronic disease. Here are strategies to lose visceral fat and improve your health.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Until I get to 175 lbs or so...


Have you done it before?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Have you done it before?


With the knowledge I have now days, no.

It's no big deal.


----------



## Send0

Oh, just realized @Skullcrusher has put me on his ignore list. Guess I'll never find out if that was an app he was using to get his lean mass/visceral fat/body fat/etc., or if he had something like a DEXA scan or body pod done.

If anyone else who sees this knows the answer to my question, then send me a reply or a PM. I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Until I get to 175 lbs or so...


Have you done it before


Skullcrusher said:


> With the knowledge I have now days, no.
> 
> It's no big deal.


Ok, for me when I did it I dropped a bunch of weight real quick, like in the first few weeks. Then it leveled off, and I didn't lose anymore after that. I think I quit after a month. It was an interesting experiment though.

It wasn't good for me in the gym. I know that's not the case for everyone. Hopefully you have better luck than I did.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Have you done it before
> 
> Ok, for me when I did it I dropped a bunch of weight real quick, like in the first few weeks. Then it leveled off, and I didn't lose anymore after that. I think I quit after a month. It was an interesting experiment though.
> 
> It wasn't good for me in the gym. I know that's not the case for everyone. Hopefully you have better luck than I did.


Yeah I already lost about 15 lbs strength on bench press.

Kind of expected since normally we burn carbs for energy.

Not worried about it, just switched my workouts to what I'm calling maintenance mode.

Temporary. Hopefully no longer than a month.

Will be anxious to bulk but I am going to focus on increasing diet to 6 smaller meals first.

Will just do whatever my strength and energy levels let me to do.


----------



## Skullcrusher

4 eggs = 320 cal
5 beef sausage links = 300 cal

4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

Total Calories = 1104 cal
Current Weight = 202.6 lbs - after breakfast (normally I weigh myself before eating)


----------



## Skullcrusher

Sunday's Gluttony

4 eggs = 320 cal
5 beef sausage links = 300 cal

4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

Total Calories = 994 cal


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 08-30-21

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Bench Press - 170.00 lbs - 3 x 8 - PR
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 145.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Incline Bench Press - 120.00 lbs - 3 x 10
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Incline Kickback - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 15


1 scoop protein - 100 cal
1 cup almond milk - 100 cal
2 eggs - 160 cal

4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

Total Calories = 734 cal
Current Weight = 201.8 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Did you get this via some app, if so then which one are you using _(I'd like to check it out)? _Or did you actually get a DEXA scan or body pod measurement done?
> 
> If you got a DEXA, I think it tells you the results on a per limb/body part basis. It'd be cool for others to see the PDF report if you did this.





eazy said:


> There is a setting for the bodyfat on my scale. Does yours have an app to change settings?


It's a scale dude. We talked about this a couple pages back.

Sorry eazy, just had to find the word scale!


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> It's a scale dude. We talked about this a couple pages back.
> 
> Sorry eazy, just had to find the word scale!


Thanks, I must have missed that some how. Sorry about that.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 08-31-21

Back and Biceps

Barbell Rack Pull - 260.00 lbs - 3 x 8 - PR
Dumbbell Chest Supported Row - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Dumbbell Spider Curl - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Preacher Curl - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 15


Skullcrusher's Jazzercise Fitness Diet

1 scoop protein - 100 cal
1 cup almond milk - 100 cal
2 eggs - 160 cal

4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
6 brussel sprouts - 35 cal

4 oz. chicken thigh x 2 - 292 cal ...or 146 cal each
6 brussel sprouts - 35 cal

Chicken thighs really shrunk up when I cooked them. Not convinced they are still 146 calories each. 

Oh well, can use more calories anyway!

Total Calories = 832 cal
Current Weight = 199.0 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

One cool thing I am noticing so far is the muscles in my arms look more chiseled and defined.

I had very little fat there to begin with so it kinda makes sense.

Very little fat in my legs too so maybe they are next...

But my legs are kind of skinny, I need to grow an ass!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 09-01-21

Legs

Barbell Squat - 240.00 lbs - 3 x 8 - PR
Barbell Sumo Deadlift - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Romanian Deadlift - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Hip Thrust - 95.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 80.00 lbs - 2 x 15 - PR

Zero energy after squats today.

Did some shit anyway!


Skullcrusher's Jazzercise Fitness Diet

1 scoop protein - 100 cal
1 cup almond milk - 100 cal
2 eggs - 160 cal

4 oz. chicken breast - 110 cal
12 brussel sprouts - 70 cal

8 oz. chicken thigh - 292 cal
12 brussel sprouts - 70 cal

Total Calories = 902 cal
Current Weight = 200 lbs


----------



## quackattack

Power through. PR's are back baby.


----------



## Trendkill

Is this a Richard Simmons approved Jazzercise diet or one that you made on your own?  Is that your total intake for the entire day???


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Is this a Richard Simmons approved Jazzercise diet or one that you made on your own?  Is that your total intake for the entire day???


Did not even intentionally start dieting. Just kept eating what I was minus the oats. Yes total for day.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 09-02-21

Abs

Hanging Leg Raise - 2 x 15 - PR
Rope Kneeling Crunch - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 15 - PR
Barbell Ab Rollout - 60.00 lbs - 2 x 15 - PR
Dumbbell Rotational Punches -  30.00 lbs - 2 x 15 - PR


Calorie Intake

1 scoop protein - 100 cal
1 cup almond milk - 100 cal
2 eggs - 160 cal

8 oz. chicken thighs - 292 cal
12 brussel sprouts - 70 cal

8 oz. chicken thighs - 292 cal
12 brussel sprouts - 70 cal

Total Calories = 1084 cal
Current Weight = 198.8 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

The way to get big is by lifting light weights.

Here is the proof...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 09-03-21

Arms

Dumbbell Spider Curl - 65.00 lbs - 2 x 15 - PR
Dumbbell Preacher Curl - 32.50 lbs - 2 x 15 - PR
V-Bar Tricep Pushdown - 65.00 lbs - 2 x 15 - PR
Dumbbell Incline Kickback - 35.00 lbs - 2 x 15 - PR

Calories

1 scoop protein - 100 cal
1 cup almond milk - 100 cal
2 eggs - 160 cal

8 oz. chicken thighs - 292 cal
12 brussel sprouts - 70 cal

8 oz. chicken thighs - 292 cal
12 brussel sprouts - 70 cal

Total Calories = 1084 cal
Current Weight = 200.6 lbs


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> The way to get big is by lifting light weights.
> 
> Here is the proof...


Awesome, inspirational to watch him.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 09-04-21

Calories

4 eggs = 320 cal
5 beef sausage links = 300 cal
2 slices of American cheese = 90 cal

4 oz. chicken thigh - 146 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

4 oz. chicken thigh - 146 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

Total Calories = 1156 cal
Current Weight = 199.8 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well...workouts are not looking good for me this coming week.

Monday my family is having a cookout.

Thursday I have to help my best friend move. No idea how much shit he has.

The back pump across my upper back is relentless, constant pain, can hardly sleep. I thought it would let up if I skipped shoulders this past week. Seems like it got worse. Going to quit the var early since it seems like it is more trouble than what it's worth.

Also going back to 3 workouts a week until I can get a normal amount of sleep and deal with a few other things. Will be starting my peptides after this coming week when I can get at least 3 full workouts in. Even though I am going down to 3, they will be longer workouts. Crammed shoulder lifts into my pull day and split abs between push and leg days. Going to be brutal. Just really need more recovery time right now.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Sunday - 09-05-21

4 eggs = 320 cal
5 beef sausage links = 300 cal
2 slices of American cheese = 90 cal

4 oz. chicken thigh - 146 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

4 oz. chicken thigh - 146 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

Total Calories = 1156 cal


Monday - 09-06-21

8 oz. chicken thigh - 292 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

4 oz. chicken thigh - 146 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

2/3 burger patty 80/20 - 760 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

Total Calories = 1429 cal


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 09-07-21

Legs

Barbell Squat - 245.00 lbs - 5 x 8 - PR
Barbell Zercher Squat - 145.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Hanging Leg Raise - 2 x 15
Barbell Twist - 2 x 25
Barbell Hip Thrust - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Leg Extension - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 25

...plus yer mom

Calories

2 eggs - 160 cal
1 cup almond milk - 100 cal
1 scoop protein - 100 cal
1 square Ghirardelli 72% dark chocolate - 57 cal

8 oz. chicken thigh - 292 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

8 oz. chicken thigh - 292 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

Total Calories = 1155 cal
Current Weight = 197.8 lbs


----------



## Spear

Man, that takes some serious will power to eat like that. Well done.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Spear said:


> Man, that takes some serious will power to eat like that. Well done.


Thank you.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 09-08-21

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Bench Press - 175.00 lbs - 3 x 6 - PR
Barbell Bench Press - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Rope Kneeling Crunch - 65.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Barbell Ab Rollout - 65.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Bench Press - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Rope Triceps Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Incline Kickback - 35.00 lbs - 2 x 15

Calories

2 eggs - 160 cal
1 cup almond milk - 100 cal
1 scoop protein - 100 cal
1 square Ghirardelli 72% dark chocolate - 57 cal

8 oz. chicken thigh - 292 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

8 oz. chicken thigh - 292 cal
8 oz. broccoli - 77 cal

Total Calories = 1155 cal
Current Weight = 197.8 lbs


----------



## CohibaRobusto

How is keto going? Are you in ketosis yet? Did you get any of those test strips?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> How is keto going? Are you in ketosis yet? Did you get any of those test strips?


It's going good. Going down in weight slowly but I'll get there.

Added a little sugar post workout as you can see.

Both carbs and sugar are still way under 50.

Energy came back, somewhat.

Didn't mess with strips.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 09-09-21

Calories

2 eggs = 160
5 beef sausage links = 300

2 salmon filets = 264
8 oz. Broccoli = 77

2 chicken thighs = 292
8 oz. Broccoli = 77

Total Calories = 1170
Current Weight = 197.8 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 09-10-21

Calories

1 scoop protein = 88
1 egg = 80
1/2 cup almond milk = 50

1 salmon filet = 132
8 oz broccoli = 77

2 chicken breast = 220
8 oz broccoli = 77

Total Calories = 724
Current Weight = 197.8


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 09-11-21

Calories

4 eggs = 320
5 beef sausage links = 300
2 slices of American cheese = 90

1 salmon filet = 132
8 oz. broccoli = 77

8 oz. turkey breast = 280
8 oz. broccoli = 77

Total Calories = 1276 cal
Current Weight = 197.0 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 09-13-21

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Decline Bench Press - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press - 100.00 lbs - 3 x 12
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 50.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Dumbbell Incline Kickback - 40.00 lbs - 3 x 12

Current weight = 196.6 lbs

Shoulder hurts like a bitch. 

My left knee, outer leg, and hip are all messed up too.

Getting old sucks the balls.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well hunger started to become really insane for me.

I think it might have something to do with the peptides I am taking and secreting more natural gH.

Kind of threw in the towel on my diet...but not completely.

Still eating very clean, but introduced some brown rice in there.

Typical meal looks something like this:

chicken or fish or turkey
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 cup fava beans
1/2 cup broccoli or cali blend (cali blend is only 25 cal per serving!)

Hard to count calories now because I am no good at figuring out all the math and measurements.

Will see what my weight and energy levels do...

Current weight = 196.8 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 09-15-21

Abs and Cardio

Recumbent Exercise Bike - 30 seconds fast - 3 minutes slow x 3
Rope Kneeling Crunch - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 12
Cable Russian Twist (on stability ball) - 25.00 lbs - 2 x 12
Barbell Twist - 2 x 50
Recumbent Exercise Bike - 30 seconds fast - 3 minutes slow x 3

Current weight = 198.6 lbs - gained 1.8 lbs overnight...craptacular


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 09-15-21
> 
> Abs and Cardio
> 
> Recumbent Exercise Bike - 30 seconds fast - 3 minutes slow x 3
> Rope Kneeling Crunch - 70.00 lbs - 3 x 12
> Cable Russian Twist (on stability ball) - 25.00 lbs - 2 x 12
> Barbell Twist - 2 x 50
> Recumbent Exercise Bike - 30 seconds fast - 3 minutes slow x 3
> 
> Current weight = 198.6 lbs - gained 1.8 lbs overnight...craptacular


Weight is just water/glycogen since you added in some carbs. Just fuel, not fat.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Weight is just water/glycogen since you added in some carbs. Just fuel, not fat.


Tacklin fuel...


----------



## Skullcrusher

09-17-21

Lat Pulldown - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Seated Row - 150.00 lbs - 2 x 10 - PR
Wide Grip Seated Row - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Wide Grip Upright Row - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Wide Grip Angled Upright Row - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Band Face Pull - elitefts Pro Light Resistance Band (doubled up) - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Spider Curl - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10 - PR baby!

Current weight = 198.8 lbs - hey I'm blowin up like a fuckin balloon over here...


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## ATLRigger

Skullcrusher said:


> That’s actually pretty funny


----------



## ATLRigger

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 01-06-21
> 
> Barbell Pendlay Row - 115.0 lbs - 3 x 6
> Trap Bar Shrug - 115.0 lbs - 3 x 6
> Dumbbell Kroc Row - 42.5 lbs - 3 x 6
> Dumbbell Incline Curl - 30.0 lbs - 3 x 6
> Weighted Neck Harness Extension - 25.0 lbs - 1 x 6


Yea they’ve caught that dude heiling hitler more than once.  Dimebag was great but fuck Phil


----------



## Skullcrusher

ATLRigger said:


> Yea they’ve caught that dude heiling hitler more than once.  Dimebag was great but fuck Phil



I did not know that about Phil.

That sucks.

Cool music though.


----------



## ATLRigger

Skullcrusher said:


> I did not know that about Phil.
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> Cool music though.


Still a badass singer and some of the best metal ever written / performed, agreed.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 09-20-21

Legs - Chest - Triceps

Rope Kneeling Crunch - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Barbell Deadlift - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Barbell Squat - 250.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Barbell Decline Bench Press - 150.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Leg Extension - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 10
EZ Bar Close Grip Bench Press - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Chest Fly - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Incline Kickback - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 09-22-21

Back - Shoulders - Biceps

Rope Kneeling Twisting Crunch - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Lat Pulldown - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Dumbbell Pullover - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Seated Row - 150.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Wide Grip Rear Delt Row - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Wide Grip Upright Row - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Rope Face Pull - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Trap Bar Shrug - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Spider Curl - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 10
EZ Bar Curl - 100.00 lbs - 2 x 10
Barbell Twist - 2 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 09-24-21

Legs

Rope Kneeling Crunch - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Barbell Squat - 250.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Barbell Deadlift - 125.00 lbs - 3 x 10
Leg Extension - 125.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Curl - 75.00 lbs - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 75.00 lbs - 2 x 25

Chest and triceps are still really tight from Monday. 

Going to be switching back to shorter workouts and more days anyway.

Probably move deadlifts to back day.


----------



## Skullcrusher

5-day workout schedule for next week will be...

Monday - Chest Abs and Triceps

Rope Kneeling Crunch
Barbell Decline Bench Press
Triangle Push Up
Dumbbell Incline Kickback
Barbell Twist

Tuesday - Back and Biceps

Lat Pulldown
Barbell Deadlift
Seated Row
EZ Bar Preacher Curl
EZ Bar Curl

Wednesday - Legs

Barbell Squat
Barbell Zercher Squat
Leg Extension
Leg Curl
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise

Thursday - Chest Abs and Triceps

Rope Kneeling Crunch
Barbell Decline Bench Press
Triangle Push Up
Dumbbell Incline Kickback
Barbell Twist

Friday - Shoulders and Biceps

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
Wide Grip Upright Row
Rope Face Pull
EZ Bar Preacher Curl
EZ Bar Curl

short but sweet!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Switched it up a bit since I been doing cables for a long time...

Monday - Chest and Triceps

Barbell Bench Press
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press
Barbell Overhead Press
Dumbbell Pullover
Dumbbell Incline Kickback

Tuesday - Shoulders and Biceps

Barbell Rear Delt Row
Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row
Trap Bar Shrug
EZ Bar Preacher Curl
EZ Bar Curl

Wednesday - Legs

Barbell Squat
Barbell Zercher Squat
Leg Extension
Leg Curl
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise

Thursday - Chest and Triceps

Barbell Bench Press
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press
Barbell Overhead Press
Dumbbell Pullover
Dumbbell Incline Kickback

Friday - Back and Biceps

Barbell Yates Row
Barbell Deadlift
Barbell Pendlay Row
EZ Bar Preacher Curl
EZ Bar Curl


----------



## Skullcrusher

My plan is to get used to doing the lifts first for a week or two. Then I will start increasing some lifts by very small amounts. Then when I start bulking I will really hit the gas!

With lift selection, I tried to pick lifts that I know will help me with either my bench press max or deadlift max.

With deadlift I just gotta get my lower back used to pulling from the floor first. Will be attempting 4 sets of 10 @ 150 lbs this coming week. Will lower the reps if or when needed. Goal is to get it up to my squat amount or higher.

That's what's up!


----------



## Thewall

Nice better with second schedule not having squats and deadlifts close together.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thewall said:


> Nice better with second schedule not having squats and deadlifts close together.


Yes, I noticed that too.

With OHP, it uses a little bit of lateral delt but should not be too bad.

DB Pullover will be lighter and Yates heavier so should be okay there too.

I try to minimize the crossover as much as possible!


----------



## Thewall

Yeah I think you will be fine with that. I have found shoulders can take a lot. I would do some light laterals on shoulder day too. Get some blood in there, get that side delt. I found more frequency with my shoulders helped a lot.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 09-27-21

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Bench Press
157.5 x 10
162.5 x 10
167.5 x 10
172.5 x 8
177.5 x 3 - PR

Barbell Military Press
75 x 10
77.5 x 10
80 x 10
82.5 x 10 - PR

Dumbbell Pullover
50 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Barbell Close Grip Bench Press
100 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Dumbbell Incline Kickback
50 x 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

How is it going with the keto diet? Are you still on iy? How much did you lose?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> How is it going with the keto diet? Are you still on iy? How much did you lose?


Stopped doing keto a couple weeks ago. The peptides I am on made me crazy hungry. So I decided to just eat clean and I actually lost a couple pounds since then. Not sure where I started but down to 196. Far cry from 175 but decided to start a bulk next and I will cut some more after. The boy must grow to be a warrior!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> decided to start a bulk next and I will cut some more after.


That's good; that's what I think you should have been doing all along. 

The extra fluff will come off eventually. Get where you want to be size-wise first.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 09-28-21

Shoulders and Biceps

Trap Bar Shrug
125 x 25, 25

Dumbbell Rear Delt Fly
30 x 20, 20

Dumbbell Lateral Raise
30 x 20, 20

Hammer Bar Preacher Curl
50 x 20, 20

EZ Bar Curl
100 x 10, 10

You better respect my authoritah...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

2 sets of 20... pffff so unconventional wtf! Please explain to me the thought process behind this insanity. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> 2 sets of 20... pffff so unconventional wtf! Please explain to me the thought process behind this insanity. 🤷‍♂️


Well I looked it up to see what the best rep range for dumbbell lateral raises was.

The consensus was 15-20. Certain lifts are like that, where a higher rep range is more beneficial.

I could do 50 lbs for 10 reps and not get as much out of it.

As far as the curls, that is pump with 50 lbs and grind with 100 lbs.

Learned that from John Meadows to do curls for pump where the arms are hanging first.

Followed by heavy set. Alternated between the 2. I guess you could call it a superset!

Actually the best bicep workout I have ever had. Should have been doing this all along.

Then Friday (on my birthday) I will be doing them all again.

So I end up with a total of 4 sets of 20 for the lighter lifts and 4 sets of 10 for the heavy curls.

100 lbs curls are not easy for me. I make all kinds of funny sounds grunting and groaning!


----------



## Trendkill

Skull you’ve always got the best music posted up in here. Is there any greater thrash song then Angel of Death?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Skull you’ve always got the best music posted up in here. Is there any greater thrash song then Angel of Death?


Thanks man. Yeah I must have listened to Angel of Death a million times as a teenager. Song has a really aggressive feeling to it, perfect for working out...love it!


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Well I looked it up to see what the best rep range for dumbbell lateral raises was.
> 
> The consensus was 15-20. Certain lifts are like that, where a higher rep range is more beneficial.
> 
> I could do 50 lbs for 10 reps and not get as much out of it.
> 
> As far as the curls, that is pump with 50 lbs and grind with 100 lbs.
> 
> Learned that from John Meadows to do curls for pump where the arms are hanging first.
> 
> Followed by heavy set. Alternated between the 2. I guess you could call it a superset!
> 
> Actually the best bicep workout I have ever had. Should have been doing this all along.
> 
> Then Friday (on my birthday) I will be doing them all again.
> 
> So I end up with a total of 4 sets of 20 for the lighter lifts and 4 sets of 10 for the heavy curls.
> 
> 100 lbs curls are not easy for me. I make all kinds of funny sounds grunting and groaning!


Yup, do what feels right. I'm the same with Calfs, I don't feel shit going heavy, but higher reps they're on fire!!! 

So most of my work is higher reps. 

Keep crushing it Skully!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Well I looked it up to see what the best rep range for dumbbell lateral raises was.
> 
> The consensus was 15-20. Certain lifts are like that, where a higher rep range is more beneficial.
> 
> I could do 50 lbs for 10 reps and not get as much out of it.
> 
> As far as the curls, that is pump with 50 lbs and grind with 100 lbs.
> 
> Learned that from John Meadows to do curls for pump where the arms are hanging first.
> 
> Followed by heavy set. Alternated between the 2. I guess you could call it a superset!
> 
> Actually the best bicep workout I have ever had. Should have been doing this all along.
> 
> Then Friday (on my birthday) I will be doing them all again.
> 
> So I end up with a total of 4 sets of 20 for the lighter lifts and 4 sets of 10 for the heavy curls.
> 
> 100 lbs curls are not easy for me. I make all kinds of funny sounds grunting and groaning!


That's cool man, I was really just messing with you. I'm in agreement with most of that too.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 09-29-21

Legs

Barbell Squat
245 x 10
247.5 x 10
250 x 10
252.5 x 10 - PR

Barbell Zercher Squat
145 x 10
147.5 x 10
150 x 10
152.5 x 10 - PR

Leg Extension
125 x 25, 25

Leg Curl
60 x 20, 20

Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise
75 x 25, 25


----------



## eazy

congrats on your PR's


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> congrats on your PR's


Thank you.


----------



## sfw509

The pr machine is back on track. Haha.

Nice work.


----------



## Skullcrusher

sfw509 said:


> The pr machine is back on track. Haha.
> 
> Nice work.


Kinda sorta maybe!

I was going up by 5 lbs before. Now I will be going up by 2.5 lbs.

Also going to require myself to get a decent amount of reps with a weight before going up.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 09-30-21

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Bench Press
172.5 x 10
175.0 x 9
177.5 x 7
180.0 x 5 = PR

Barbell Military Press
77.5 x 10
80.0 x 10
82.5 x 10
85.0 x 10 = PR

Triangle Push Up
x 10, 10, 10, 10

Dumbbell Chest Supported Kickback
55 x 10, 10, 10, 10 = PR

Dumbbell Pullover
45 x 20, 20


----------



## CohibaRobusto




----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> View attachment 13907


Thank you man! 

Damn them are some nice jugs!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 10-01-21

Back

Lat Pulldown
95.0 x 10
97.5 x 10
100.0 x 10
102.5 x 10 = PR

Barbell Deadlift
145.0 x 10
147.5 x 10
150.0 x 10
152.5 x 10

Wide Grip Seated Row
145.0 x 10
147.5 x 10
150.0 x 10
152.5 x 10 = PR

Trap Bar Shrug
135.0 x 20, 20

Just completely ran out of energy so did not get to biceps or shoulders.

Have to limit myself to 5 lifts a day or less if I am going to do 5 days a week.


----------



## Skullcrusher

50th birthday today?
Ooooh you better believe that's a paddlin.


----------



## eazy

Happy Birthday


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> Happy Birthday


Thank you!


----------



## The Phoenix

Happy birthday !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> Happy birthday !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you!


----------



## Thewall

Happy birthday skull. Nice job. I see you are hitting prs!!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thewall said:


> Happy birthday skull. Nice job. I see you are hitting prs!!!!


Thank you! 

Yes my workout schedule is still kind of up in the air though.

I think my deadlifting days are over.


----------



## Thewall

Keep at it, you will find what works for you. You are getting results so you are in right direction


----------



## dragon1952

The big five oh huh...happy birthday!


----------



## Skullcrusher

dragon1952 said:


> The big five oh huh...happy birthday!


Thank you sir!


----------



## AlleyFox

Happy birthday and keep lifting heavy on your special day!


----------



## Skullcrusher

AlleyFox said:


> Happy birthday and keep lifting heavy on your special day!


Thank you! 

Right now my lower back feels like it's being held together by toothpicks and rubber bands! 🥳


----------



## lifter6973

Happy Birthday! 5-0 for real? I'm not too far.


----------



## Skullcrusher

lifter6973 said:


> Happy Birthday! 5-0 for real? I'm not too far.


Thank you! 

50...not 5-0...big difference!


----------



## lifter6973

Skullcrusher said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 50...not 5-0...big difference!


right right- after I saw it I thought it may come across that way.  My bad.  Happy 50th.


----------



## AlleyFox

Skullcrusher said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Right now my lower back feels like it's being held together by toothpicks and rubber bands! 🥳


Need Gorilla Glue for that!


----------



## CJ

Dude even hit a birthday PR, it's his highest yet!!!   

Happy Birthday Skully!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Dude even hit a birthday PR, it's his highest yet!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Skully!!!


Thank you CJ!


----------



## Spear

Happy birthday, bud. I hope you have a good day


----------



## Skullcrusher

Spear said:


> Happy birthday, bud. I hope you have a good day


Thank you! 

Had a really great day!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well shit...


----------



## Trendkill

Happy belated birthday skull. Hope you had some megadeth in the playlist


----------



## flenser

Happy birthday, youngster. I'll let you know what 60 feels like next year!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Happy belated birthday skull. Hope you had some megadeth in the playlist


Thank you!


----------



## Skullcrusher

flenser said:


> Happy birthday, youngster. I'll let you know what 60 feels like next year!



Thank you! 

60? Oh shit...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 10-04-21

Chest and Triceps

Barbell Bench Press - 135 lbs - 3 x 15
Barbell Military Press - 75 lbs - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Pullover - 55 lbs - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Kickback - 50 lbs - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 30 lbs - 3 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Feeling like shit this week.

I think it might be a cold because for the past 2 mornings I woke up congested.

Both my energy and strength are for shit right now.

Pizza and carrot cake was yummy but not worth all this!

This was last Thursday:

Barbell Bench Press
172.5 x 10
175.0 x 9
177.5 x 7
180.0 x 5 = PR

I started off yesterday's workout doing my first bench set at 175 lbs and got only 5 reps.

So I told myself, okay then I'm just going to go lighter for more reps.

Overslept today and woke up really late in the day.

Will see how I feel tomorrow, maybe I can still get 3 workouts in this week.

That's what's up with me.


----------



## DEADlifter

Hang in there brother


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 10-06-21

Legs

Barbell Squat - 227.50 lbs - 3 x 15
Barbell Zercher Squat - 140.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Leg Extension - 130.00 lbs - 2 x 25
Leg Curl - 62.50 lbs - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise - 62.50 lbs - 2 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 10-08-21

Back and Biceps

Inverted Row (feet elevated) - 1 x 10
Lat Pulldown - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Seated Row - 140.00 lbs - 3 x 15
Underhand Inverted Row (feet elevated) - 1 x 10
Dumbbell Spider Curl - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 20
EZ Bar Curl - 80.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 20
Dumbbell Rear Delt Fly - 30.00 lbs - 2 x 20


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Friday - 10-08-21
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> Inverted Row (feet elevated) - 1 x 10
> Lat Pulldown - 95.00 lbs - 3 x 15
> Seated Row - 140.00 lbs - 3 x 15
> Underhand Inverted Row (feet elevated) - 1 x 10
> Dumbbell Spider Curl - 50.00 lbs - 2 x 20
> EZ Bar Curl - 80.00 lbs - 2 x 20
> Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 20
> Dumbbell Rear Delt Fly - 40.00 lbs - 2 x 20



With the continuous looping it sounds like he’s saying “need no Dick”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher

So now I am going back to 6 days but they will be light weight and high reps mostly.

Only way I can get the kind of frequency I want with my current energy level.

Right now I am feeling pretty beat up with my joints after quitting deca for a while.

Have a couple weeks left before I get my caber and can start my very first bulking cycle.

Have to admit I am excited.

Even then I am going to be doing 3 heavy days and 3 light days. Not really light, just not many heavy compound lifts. Trying out John Meadows system that I saw in a video series that CJ posted. I also have The Unity which is a cross between hypertrophy and powerlifting created by John Meadows and Dave Tate which I will alter a bit to fit my home gym and my own needs. So I will try that out at some point too.

Which means good things are coming, good things...


----------



## Yano

I've also used and checked out the Juggernaut AI that Chad Wesley Smith set up , I tried it for a while when it was on PC now its smartphones only. It's an app not a coach so there's no one to discuss things with but its neat how it's set up. Set up your strength blocks , hypertrophy phases , if you want more power building , or power lifting , add in all the gear you have accessible and it sets up the routines and lifts , you can alter them , swap out lifts , change shit. It was neat. Keeps it all on an excel type sheet for ya.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> I've also used and checked out the Juggernaut AI that Chad Wesley Smith set up , I tried it for a while when it was on PC now its smartphones only. It's an app not a coach so there's no one to discuss things with but its neat how it's set up. Set up your strength blocks , hypertrophy phases , if you want more power building , or power lifting , add in all the gear you have accessible and it sets up the routines and lifts , you can alter them , swap out lifts , change shit. It was neat. Keeps it all on an excel type sheet for ya.


Yeah thanks...it sounds cool and everything but my dumbphone sits in a drawer with the battery yanked out of it most of the time. I keep my own excel spreadsheet of all my lifts reps and sets. Actually find it fun creating it. I do everything on my PC still, kickin it old school!


----------



## Yano

Right on I got a stack of notebooks goin back years with a pen jammed in the binder hahaha Only phone I have is the one thats on the kitchen wall , ol lady has the fancy phone for work and such. It might be 2021 out there but it's still 1974 in here.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Powerbuilder Program is Here
					

Live, Learn, Pass on...




					www.elitefts.com


----------



## Yano

Hell yeah man love me some Dave Tate watch a lot of elitefts vids and podcasts. Heres one of my faves.


----------



## Skullcrusher

FUCK.

Just injured my lower back doing seated rows.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> FUCK.
> 
> Just injured my lower back doing seated rows.


that sucks. hope it's something minor.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I am starting to feel better. Back still hurts though. 

I have enough Salonpas patches on it to make The Mummy jealous.

May have to go light on back stuff for a bit.

Going to try 3 workouts next week and see how it goes...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn dude, be careful with it!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 10-18-21

Herniated Disc Workout

Unilateral DB Bench Press - 4 x 25
Unilateral DB Chest Supported Row - 4 x 25
Paloff Press - 4 x 15
Unilateral Leg Extension - 4 x 25
Unilateral Leg Curl - 4 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 10-20-21

Herniated Disc Workout

Cat-Camel Mobility Stretch - 5 cycles
Curl-Up - 4-2-1 - 10 sec. holds (both sides)
Side Plank - 4-2-1 - 10 sec. holds (both sides)
Bird-Dog - 4-2-1 - 10 sec. holds (both sides)
Low Back Stretching - 4 x 10 sec. hold
Glute Bridge - 4 x 10 sec. hold
Deep Squat With Isometric Hold - 4 x 10 sec. hold

DB Bench Press - 75 lbs - 25, 20, 20
Pull Up - 1 x 3
Neutral Grip Chin Up - 1 x 3
Wide Grip Pull Up - 1 x 3
DB Chest Supported Row - 75 lbs - 20, 20, 15
Leg Extension - 75 lbs - 30, 30, 30
Leg Curl - 50 lbs - 30, 25, 25

My old scapular injury is nagging me too now for some reason.

Kind of all over the place right now.

I just gotta feel shit out with lighter weights, play it safe.


Skullcrusher's Reese's Protein Shake = 23g sugar (ok maybe not that low!)

True Goodness Organic Cage Free Brown Egg = 1
Silk Dark Chocolate Almond Milk = 1 cup = 17g sugar
Muscle Feast Chocolate Whey Protein Isolate = 1 scoop (extra chocolatey - 0g sugar)
Naked PB Peanut Butter Powder = 2 scoops = 2g sugar
Soda Fountain Malted Milk Powder = 1/2 tablespoon = 4g sugar
Ice Cubes = 2


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 10-20-21
> 
> Herniated Disc Workout
> 
> Cat-Camel Mobility Stretch - 5 cycles
> Curl-Up - 4-2-1 - 10 sec. holds (both sides)
> Side Plank - 4-2-1 - 10 sec. holds (both sides)
> Bird-Dog - 4-2-1 - 10 sec. holds (both sides)
> Low Back Stretching - 4 x 10 sec. hold
> Glute Bridge - 4 x 10 sec. hold
> Deep Squat With Isometric Hold - 4 x 10 sec. hold
> 
> DB Bench Press - 75 lbs - 25, 20, 20
> Pull Up - 1 x 3
> Neutral Grip Chin Up - 1 x 3
> Wide Grip Pull Up - 1 x 3
> DB Chest Supported Row - 75 lbs - 20, 20, 15
> Leg Extension - 75 lbs - 30, 30, 30
> Leg Curl - 50 lbs - 30, 25, 25
> 
> My old scapular injury is nagging me too now for some reason.
> 
> Kind of all over the place right now.
> 
> I just gotta feel shit out with lighter weights, play it safe.
> 
> 
> Skullcrusher's Reese's Protein Shake = 23g sugar (ok maybe not that low!)
> 
> True Goodness Organic Cage Free Brown Egg = 1
> Silk Dark Chocolate Almond Milk = 1 cup = 17g sugar
> Muscle Feast Chocolate Whey Protein Isolate = 1 scoop (extra chocolatey - 0g sugar)
> Naked PB Peanut Butter Powder = 2 scoops = 2g sugar
> Soda Fountain Malted Milk Powder = 1/2 tablespoon = 4g sugar
> Ice Cubes = 2



What did Doc say ‘bout disk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> What did Doc say ‘bout disk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Didn't go to any doc.

Can't afford it.

Spoke with a friend who is a physical therapist.


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Didn't go to any doc.
> 
> Can't afford it.
> 
> Spoke with a friend who is a physical therapist.


I'm sorry about that brother.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> I'm sorry about that brother.  Take care of yourself.


I just do the best I can with what I got.


----------



## sfw509

Just listen to your body bro.

Hope you get yourself back to killin it soon.


----------



## dragon1952

Be careful. Herniated disks can evidently heal fairly quickly if you are smart.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The iliolumbar ligaments are crucial in supporting the lower lumbar spine; they join the 4th and 5th lumbar vertebrae (L4 and L5) to the iliac bone crest at the back of the pelvis. Injury to this area, fairly common among certain athletes due to the amount of frantic spinal motion involved in many sports, can develop into sacroiliac joint pain and associated problems. The sacroiliac joint is located in the pelvis and helps to keep the spine stable.

Iliolumbar ligament syndrome, also known as iliac crest pain syndrome, involves inflammation or tearing of the iliolumbar ligament. Soft tissue injury to the iliac insertion of the ligament can be from direct trauma, a fall in which the ligament is pulled at that iliac crest insertion site, or a lifting injury. Pain can be exacerbated by physical activity involving the spine. Twisting or bending, and long periods of sitting can also cause pain. This pain is usually chronic or recurring, unilateral low back pain with a tender point at the posterior iliac crest.

If the initial iliolumbar ligament injury is aggravated, this is generally due to instability in the affected lumbar vertebrae that causes the 4th vertebra to slip and the 5th to move. This can lead to disc herniation.

When you are pain free, consult your doctor or a physical therapist about an appropriate program of stretching and strengthening exercises for the buttocks and hips. This is crucial in building up strength and support for the lumbar spine in order to prevent similar future injuries, and for maintaining smooth movement in the injured areas.





__





						Iliolumbar ligament
					

Original Editor  - Andeela Hafeez




					www.physio-pedia.com


----------



## Skullcrusher

I really miss lifting weights.

I'm going through withdrawals! 

Might try some DB workouts this week.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 10-25-21

Chest - Arms - Shoulders

DB Bench Press - 100 lbs - 4 x 15
DB Cross Body Hammer Curl - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Kickback - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Chest Fly - 30 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Rear Delt Fly - 30 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Lateral Raise - 30 lbs - 2 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 10-27-21

Core - Legs

Cat Camel Stretch - 10 x 10 second hold
Curl Up - 10 x 10 second hold
Side Plank - 10 x 10 second hold
Bird Dog - 10 x 10 second hold
Glute Bridge - 10 x 10 second hold
Plate Front Squat with Iso Hold - 10 x 10 second hold
Leg Extension - 100 lbs - 3 x 30
Leg Curl - 75 lbs - 3 x 25









						The McGill Big 3 For Core Stability
					

For the last few weeks, we have been discussing the topic of low back pain. In our most recent article, I unveiled a simple step-by-step protocol screening your back along with a few ways to start …




					squatuniversity.com


----------



## sfw509

How's the back feeling?


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 10-27-21
> 
> Core - Legs
> 
> Cat Camel Stretch - 10 x 10 second hold
> Curl Up - 10 x 10 second hold
> Side Plank - 10 x 10 second hold
> Bird Dog - 10 x 10 second hold
> Glute Bridge - 10 x 10 second hold
> Plate Front Squat with Iso Hold - 10 x 10 second hold
> Leg Extension - 100 lbs - 3 x 30
> Leg Curl - 75 lbs - 3 x 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The McGill Big 3 For Core Stability
> 
> 
> For the last few weeks, we have been discussing the topic of low back pain. In our most recent article, I unveiled a simple step-by-step protocol screening your back along with a few ways to start …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squatuniversity.com


The cat camel stretch is a stretch one of my powerlifting buddy's had me do because I get these deep knots on the back muscled behind my spine and ribs and those cat stretches really help.


----------



## Skullcrusher

sfw509 said:


> How's the back feeling?



Thank you for asking.

Still hurts, not as bad. 

Pain remains consistent in SI joint in glute/hip area. 

Feels kind of off when I walk still. 

Core stability exercises/stretches are about the same for bulging/herniated disc and SI joint. 

Worst thing to do is nothing, because it takes forever to heal that way.

Herniated/bulged disc - 80% chance of healing in 6 weeks
Iliolombar ligament is about the same or less if it was not torn.

In my 3rd week...


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> The cat camel stretch is a stretch one of my powerlifting buddy's had me do because I get these deep knots on the back muscled behind my spine and ribs and those cat stretches really help.



Sounds like same area I get knots and pain which is scapular area kind of underneath shoulder blade on back. Rotator cuff.


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Sounds like same area I get knots and pain which is scapular area kind of underneath shoulder blade on back. Rotator cuff.



My trainer has me always working the rotator cuff when I do shoulders or chest which why I always have the knots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> My trainer has me always working the rotator cuff when I do shoulders or chest which why I always have the knots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Shoulder Stability

DB Lying Shoulder External Rotation (Infraspinatus)

DB Full Can Lateral Raise (Supraspinatus)

DB Incline Shoulder Raise (Serratus Anterior)


----------



## sfw509

Skullcrusher said:


> Shoulder Stability
> 
> DB Lying Shoulder External Rotation (Infraspinatus)
> 
> DB Full Can Lateral Raise (Supraspinatus)
> 
> DB Incline Shoulder Raise (Serratus Anterior)


Were you my physical therapist. Hahaha


----------



## Skullcrusher

sfw509 said:


> Were you my physical therapist. Hahaha


LOL no I just like avoiding pain whenever possible.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 10-30-21

Back - Arms - Shoulders

DB Pullover - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Bent Over Row - 100 lbs - 4 x 15
DB Cross Body Hammer Curl - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Kickback - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Rear Delt Fly - 30 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Lateral Raise - 30 lbs - 2 x 15


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Saturday - 10-30-21
> 
> Back - Arms - Shoulders
> 
> DB Pullover - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
> DB Bent Over Row - 100 lbs - 4 x 15
> DB Cross Body Hammer Curl - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
> DB Kickback - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
> DB Rear Delt Fly - 30 lbs - 2 x 15
> DB Lateral Raise - 30 lbs - 2 x 15


i havent heard that tune in years , great shit !!


----------



## Skullcrusher

sfw509 said:


> Were you my physical therapist. Hahaha



Really it's mostly the infraspinatus (rotation) to worry about.

Most of us only want to lift heavy...maybe it's an ego thing! 

If you do db lateral raises you can throw in a set of neutral or hammer grip for the full can. Then if you do any kind of OHP you are already working serratus anterior.


----------



## Yano

I see you and raise ya!  It's not often I listen to Judas Priest these days but when I do , so do the fucking neighbors WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well I think I am going to start skipping leg day for a while.

In the past 2 weeks every time I do what I been doing I am unable to follow up with back day for a few days. I think maybe the glute bridge, plate iso squat, and leg curls are messing me up.

Going to be switching my workouts to Tue, Thu, Sat anyway but I think I am just going to focus on upper body for now. Once the pain is completely gone I will probably do 2 leg days and one where I focus on the posterior chain so I can strengthen up my glutes and hips. So that hopefully I do not get re-injured.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yeah I can imagine those would be hard on your back.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I can imagine those would be hard on your back.


Something in my SI (sacroiliac) joint. Pretty sure it's the iliolumbar ligament.

It's directly above my right glute.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yeah that looks painful as hell.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah that looks painful as hell.


Stability of the spine. I guess that's _kind _of important!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 11-02-21

Day 22 since lower back injury...

DB Lateral Raise - 30 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Pullover - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Bench Press - 100 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Bent Over Row - 100 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Cross Body Hammer Curl - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Kickback - 50 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Chest Fly - 30 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Rear Delt Fly - 30 lbs - 2 x 15

Pain is gone now. 

Still really tender though.

Almost as if my back is telling me "Don't go too far Skully..."


----------



## quackattack

Glad your still able to get workouts in.  Sounds like your trending in the right direction.


----------



## Trendkill

Are you sure it's not a quadratus lumborum strain/spasm?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Are you sure it's not a quadratus lumborum strain/spasm?



I am not a doctor but I am pretty certain this is not that muscle. Although that was one of the muscles that received some pain for about a day. Pain went on tour from erector spinae to lower lat to right leg to quadratus lumborum. Then hit my left side a little bit too in lower back.

Where I can tell something was not right is directly center above right glute. Pretty sure it's SI joint or iliolumbar ligament. Whether it's a strain or tear I don't know. But herniated disc is often a side effect of tearing that ligament because it provides stability of the spine. When I walk I can tell that something is off with my pelvis still. But it seems to be getting better little by little.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 11-04-21

Day 24 since lower back injury

Hanging Straight Leg Raise (hip flexors/abs) - 3 x 10
Deficit Push Up (chest) - 3 x 10
Pull Up (lats) - 3 x 5 - PR (previously 1 x 3 reps)
Inverted Row (back) - 3 x 10
Sissy Squat (quads) - 3 x 10 - I'm a sissy now!
Band Bent Knee Good Morning (erector spinae/glutes) - 2 x 50
Cable Side Bend (obliques/quadratus lumborum) - 2 x 25
DB Lying Hip Abduction (hip abductors) - 2 x 25
DB Lying Shoulder External Rotation (infraspinatus) - 2 x 25
Weighted Neck Harness Extension (splenius) - 1 x 25

Age: 50
Height: 5 feet 10 inches
Weight: 196.4 lbs
Condition: piss poor


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> I am not a doctor but I am pretty certain this is not that muscle. Although that was one of the muscles that received some pain for about a day. Pain went on tour from erector spinae to lower lat to right leg to quadratus lumborum. Then hit my left side a little bit too in lower back.
> 
> Where I can tell something was not right is directly center above right glute. Pretty sure it's SI joint or iliolumbar ligament. Whether it's a strain or tear I don't know. But herniated disc is often a side effect of tearing that ligament because it provides stability of the spine. When I walk I can tell that something is off with my pelvis still. But it seems to be getting better little by little.


Have you gone to get it looked at by an orthopedic yet? If you have then you can disregard everything I've written below.

I put off seeing an actual doctor; thinking I knew better, that my self diagnosis was correct, and that PT would fix me. While PT did help bring back some mobility, it didn't make me whole.

In retrospect I would have simultaneously seen an orthopedic, while working with my PT. Instead of assuming I knew best, and assuming that my self diagnosis was correct.

This is just an example of how I probably delayed my own healing based on assumptions instead of actual diagnostic data combined with professional analysis. It's impacted my ability to perform certain movements for the last 8 months. I'd hate to see someone land into the same pitfall.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Have you gone to get it looked at by an orthopedic yet? If you have then you can disregard everything I've written below.
> 
> I put off seeing an actual doctor; thinking I knew better, that my self diagnosis was correct, and that PT would fix me. While PT did help bring back some mobility, it didn't make me whole.
> 
> In retrospect I would have simultaneously seen an orthopedic, while working with my PT. Instead of assuming I knew best, and assuming that my self diagnosis was correct.
> 
> This is just an example of how I probably delayed my own healing based on assumptions instead of actual diagnostic data combined with professional analysis. It's impacted my ability to perform certain movements for the last 8 months. I'd hate to see someone land into the same pitfall.


I have not seen a doctor for any reason for over 30 years. I do not like or trust doctors. Even if I did want to see one my insurance doesn't cover jack shit and I cannot afford it.

Have been self-diagnosing and self-treating for most of my life. Even after several car accidents. If my self-diagnosis is incorrect then I will suffer accordingly and I am okay with that.

If it turns out to be something I cannot fix on my own then I will either learn to live with it or save money to see a specialist. 

I appreciate your concern and the others here who have been concerned but I have actually become pretty damn good at healing myself over the years.

Once upon a time there wasn't any doctors!


----------



## Send0

Understood... Just remember you don't have to trust your doctor; who are technically specialists but I can respect your fear of them, to take advantage of getting a referral to imaging so you can visually see what's going on inside of you with your own eyes. 

At the moment you are kind of blind and going by feeling. Just don't hesitate to pull the trigger so you can at least get imaging done and look at it yourself.

Good luck


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Understood... Just remember you don't have to trust your doctor; who are technically specialists but I can respect your fear of them, to take advantage of getting a referral to imaging so you can visually see what's going on inside of you with your own eyes.
> 
> At the moment you are kind of blind and going by feeling. Just don't hesitate to pull the trigger so you can at least get imaging done and look at it yourself.
> 
> Good luck


When I have a lot of pain sometimes I have to wait for the swelling to go down to figure it out completely. I no longer believe that my disc was herniated but I do think it was on the verge, probably bulged.

70% of athletes injure their SI joint at some point so it's a very common injury.

Not a fear of doctors, just a lack of trust...for many reasons.

Thank you. I can use some good luck!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Still a little torn up from my first rehab workout even though I kept shit extremely light.

So...rather than do nothing I figured I should do a little bit.

Day 26 since lower back injury...

Saturday - 11-06-21

DB Lateral Raise - 35 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Bench Press - 105 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Incline Bench Press - 80 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Cross Body Hammer Curl - 55 lbs - 3 x 10
DB Kickback - 55 lbs - 3 x 10


----------



## dragon1952

Pretty respectable weights for taking it easy ;^ )


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well I spoke more in depth with my friend who is a PT.

I been fuckin up!

He says I most likely have a moderate grade 2 sprain - partial ligament tear. He said it would not be a total tear (grade 3) because I would be unable to walk. Not grade 1 because that usually heals in 48 hours to a week.

Usually takes around 6 weeks to heal:

1st two weeks = rest
2nd two weeks = stretch
3rd two weeks = exercise w/ light weights

Since I have already started stretching and exercising I decided to take the last 6 workout days and divide them as above.

1st two workouts = rest
2nd two workouts = stretch
3rd two workouts = exercise w/ light weights

I skipped a week of rest and went straight to both stretching and light weights. I cannot expect this to completely make up for the time lost but I will see how it goes.

He gave me specific stretches and exercises to do so I am going to try to follow his suggestions.

He said that if it feels better after the 6 weeks that I can begin to increase resistance and that I should fit glutes and hip abductors into my normal schedule for a while.

So I already came up with a schedule for myself for when I feel up to it. 3 workouts a week until I feel like I can handle more days. My leg days will always start with BB Glute Bridge. Just going to cycle through all of them. All of my core muscles will be covered.


Legs (SQ)
Chest and Triceps (DB)
Back and Biceps
Abs and Hips
Shoulders and Traps
Legs (DL)
Chest and Triceps (BB)
Lats and Biceps
Abs and Hips
Shoulders and Traps


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

For some reason I have had that Mr. Plow jingle in my head.

Only 2 days off...we are supposed to get snow tonight!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 11-13-21

SI Joint Stretches...that will be all.


----------



## Trendkill

What are the SI joint stretches?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> What are the SI joint stretches?


Stretches given to me by my friend who is a PT.

They don't really have names that I am aware of.

A few of them in here:


----------



## Trendkill

I gotta try these.


----------



## Skullcrusher

So I have one more stretch day on Tuesday and then I can start with lightweight workouts.

Tue - Thu - Sat to start until my back feels stable. 135 lbs max to start.

I shall proceed as follows...

Legs

BB Glute Bridge (Glutes)
BB Squat (Quads)
Leg Extension (Quads)
Leg Curl (Hams)
HB Calf Raise (Gastrocnemius)
HB Tibia Raise (Tibialis Anterior)

Chest and Triceps

Deficit Push Up (Pecs - Mid)
DB Slight Incline Bench Press (Pecs - Mid/Upper)
DB Slight Incline Hex Press (Pecs - Mid/Upper)
DB Slight Incline Fly (Pecs - Outer)
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown (Triceps - Lateral and Medial Heads)
DB Kickback (Triceps - Long Head)

Back and Biceps

Inverted Row (Back)
Lat Pulldown (Lats)
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown (Lats)
BB Bent Over Row (Back)
BB Rear Delt Row (Posterior Delts)
DB Cross Body Hammer Curl (Brachialis)

Abs and Hips

Lying Leg Raise (Hip Flexors)
BB Bent Knee Good Morning (Erector Spinae)
Cable Side Bend (Obliques - External/Quadratus Lumborum)
Rope Kneeling Crunch (Abs)
Lat Pulldown Crunch (Transverse Abdominis)
Plate Lying Hip Abduction (Hip Abductors)

Shoulders and Traps

BB Military Press (Anterior Delts/Serratus)
TB Shrug (Traps - Upper)
Wide Grip Upright Row (Lateral Delts)
Cable One Arm Lateral Raise (Lateral Delts/Supraspinatus)
Plate Lying Shoulder External Rotation (Infraspinatus)
Weighted Neck Harness Extension (Splenius/Traps - Upper)

Legs

BB Good Morning (Hams)
TB Deadlift (Quads)
Leg Extension (Quads)
Leg Curl (Hams)
HB Calf Raise (Gastrocnemius)
HB Tibia Raise (Tibialis Anterior)

Chest and Triceps

Decline Deficit Push Up (Pecs - Lower)
BB Slight Incline Bench Press (Pecs - Mid/Upper)
Decline Chest Press (Pecs - Lower)
DB Chest Fly (Pecs - Outer)
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown (Triceps - Lateral and Medial Heads)
DB Kickback (Triceps - Long Head)

Back and Biceps

Pull Up (Lats)
Seated Row (Back)
Wide Grip Seated Row (Posterior Delts)
V-Bar Straight Arm Pulldown (Lats - Upper)
Rope Straight Arm Pulldown (Lats - Lower)
DB Cross Body Hammer Curl (Brachialis)

Abs and Hips

Lying Leg Raise (Hip Flexors)
BB Bent Knee Good Morning (Erector Spinae)
Cable Side Bend (Obliques - External/Quadratus Lumborum)
Rope Kneeling Crunch (Abs)
Lat Pulldown Crunch (Transverse Abdominis)
Plate Lying Hip Abduction (Hip Abductors)

Shoulders and Traps

BB Military Press (Anterior Delts/Serratus)
TB Shrug (Traps - Upper)
Wide Grip Upright Row (Lateral Delts/Traps - Upper)
Cable One Arm Lateral Raise (Lateral Delts/Supraspinatus)
Plate Lying Shoulder External Rotation (Infraspinatus)
Weighted Neck Harness Extension (Splenius/Traps - Upper)


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 11-16-21

Day 36 since lower back injury...

PT Stretches

SI Joint Stretches - from physical therapist friend
Piriformis Stretches - from physical therapist friend
Latissimus Dorsi Stretches - from physical therapists on YouTube
Quadratus Lumborum Stretches - from physical therapists on YouTube

I'm feeling pretty stretched out!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Just hurt my back yesterday too. Mine is minor though, it's happened before and takes about a week to go away. Very uncomfortable at first though.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Just hurt my back yesterday too. Mine is minor though, it's happened before and takes about a week to go away. Very uncomfortable at first though.


Well that's good it's minor. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


>


All I wanted was a Pepsi.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Never give up!


----------



## Gibsonator

Skullcrusher said:


> Tuesday - 11-16-21
> 
> Day 36 since lower back injury...
> 
> PT Stretches
> 
> SI Joint Stretches - from physical therapist friend
> Piriformis Stretches - from physical therapist friend
> Latissimus Dorsi Stretches - from physical therapists on YouTube
> Quadratus Lumborum Stretches - from physical therapists on YouTube
> 
> I'm feeling pretty stretched out!


Omg so good bro I haven't heard that song in forever


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 11-18-21

Day 38 since lower back injury

Legs (SQ)

BB Glute Bridge - 135 lbs - 2 x 15 - PR
Belted legs together, tucked heels in. Felt easier than before with 95 lbs. Maybe I am Wolverine now.

BB Squat - 135 lbs - 3 x 15
Felt incredibly light! Used to over 100 more pounds. 150 lbs next time.

Leg Extension - 135 lbs - 2 x 25
With high reps I can always feel the lactic acid build up at the end, love it! My favorite.

Leg Curl - 65 lbs - 2 x 15
Went lighter on these because they seem to pull on my lower back a little bit.

HB Calf Raise - 65 lbs - 1 x 25
HB Tibia Raise - 65 lbs - 1 x 25
These are with a hammer (or triceps) bar in case you wondered wtf is HB. Easier to load up.

Was nice to finally do squats even though they were stupid light.

Low volume, higher reps, but felt really good.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 11-20-21

Day 40 since lower back injury...

Chest and Triceps (DB)

Deficit Push Up - 3 x 10
DB Slight Incline Bench Press - 100 lbs - 3 x 15
HB Slight Incline Hex Press - 75 lbs - 3 x 15
DB Slight Incline Fly - 60 lbs - 2 x 15
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 60 lbs - 2 x 15
DB Kickback - 60 lbs - 2 x 15


----------



## Trendkill

The mind is a terrible thing to taste.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 11-23-21

Back and Biceps (B)

Day 43 since lower back injury
Day 1 of bulk: 196.8 lbs

Inverted Row (feet elevated) - 3 x 10
Lat Pulldown - 90 lbs - 3 x 15
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 90 lbs - 3 x 15
BB Bent Over Row - 115 lbs - 3 x 15
BB Rear Delt Row - 95 lbs - 3 x 15
DB Cross Body Hammer Curl - 60 lbs - 2 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 11-26-21

Miscellaneous Crap

Dumbbell Bench Press - 105 lbs - 3 x 15
Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl - 60 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Kickback - 60 lbs - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 30 lbs - 2 x 15

Got really dizzy and tired all of a sudden.

We live to fight another day...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Figured out what happened to me on Friday. At first I thought maybe it was too much caffeine in my pre-workout. But I had used it earlier in the week with no negative side effects.

So I tried to figure out what I did differently this time. I took all my shots, meds, and supps all at the same time. The answer has to do with the ingredients in my pre-workout for pump + Cialis. Blood pressure got way too fucking low!

So I already found some smaller scoops for my pre-workout powder and then I will space out the timing way better. Damn! 

Lower back is still hurting. When I do two workouts in a week my back starts hurting me so bad that I just need to rest and recover.

Checking to see if my insurance will cover a chiropractor. If I get x-rays then they should be able to tell what is going on in there.

So I decided to remove any lifts or exercises that effect lower back or core muscles. In addition to that I will only be doing 3 lifts per workout until I can successfully complete 3 workouts in one week. If everything goes smoothly I will try for 4 lifts per workout the following week.

That's what's up with me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

dizzy and tired are how i know my blood pressure is low too...


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> dizzy and tired are how i know my blood pressure is low too...


Not happy that this happened to you but somewhat relieved that I'm not the only one.

Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Yano

That makes sense being those things are vasodilators , basically ya opened up your pipes and your system loses pressure , like hooking up a 2 inch line to a 1 inch water outlet. Glad you got it figured out


----------



## Skullcrusher

Week 2 - 199.0 lbs (196.8 lbs last week) - that's 2.2 lbs of pure muscle baby!! 

Monday - 11-29-21

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
85 lbs x 6 - really felt this set in lateral delts!
80 lbs x 8
75 lbs x 10
70 lbs x 12

Barbell Bench Press
175 lbs x 6
165 lbs x 8
150 lbs x 10
145 lbs x 12

Dumbbell Kickback
80 lbs x 6 - PR (previously 60 lbs)
75 lbs x 8
70 lbs x 10
65 lbs x 12


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 12-01-21

Leg Extension
175 lbs x 10 - PR (this is the max plates I can get on for leg extensions)
155 lbs x 15
140 lbs x 20
130 lbs x 25

Leg Curl
85 lbs x 6
80 lbs x 8
75 lbs x 10
70 lbs x 12

Barbell Seated Calf Raise
170 lbs x 10 - PR
150 lbs x 15
135 lbs x 20
125 lbs x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 12-03-21

Trap Bar Shrug
175 lbs x 10
155 lbs x 15
145 lbs x 20
135 lbs x 25

Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl
70 lbs x 6
65 lbs x 8
60 lbs x 10
55 lbs x 12

Rope Face Pull
~these were done thumbs back with an external rotation at the top, that's why lighter~
45.0 lbs x 6
42.5 lbs x 8
40.0 lbs x 10
37.5 lbs x 12

Band Pull Apart
Elite FTS Monster Mini Band x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 12-06-21

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 55 lbs x 25
Trap Bar Shrug - 140 lbs x 25
V-Bar Straight Arm Pulldown (Upper) - 55 lbs x 25
Rope Straight Arm Pulldown (Lower) - 55 lbs x 25
Barbell Bench Press - 115 lbs x 25
Seated Row - 115 lbs x 25
Dumbbell Kickback - 55 lbs x 25
Dumbbell Preacher Curl - 55 lbs x 25
Leg Extension - 140 lbs x 25
Leg Curl - 55 lbs x 25

Weight = 201.2 lbs


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 12-08-21

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
75 lbs - 2 x 15

Trap Bar Shrug
135 lbs - 2 x 25

Barbell Bench Press
135 lbs - 2 x 15

Rope Triceps Pushdown
45 lbs - 2 x 15

Lat Pulldown
75 lbs - 2 x 15

Seated Row
115 lbs - 2 x 15

EZ Bar Curl
75 lbs - 2 x 15

Leg Extension
135 lbs - 2 x 25

Leg Curl
75 lbs - 2 x 15


----------



## Trendkill

Any improvements with the back Skull?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Any improvements with the back Skull?


Yes it seems to be doing better.

Certain lifts still cause me some pain but it is nowhere near what it was.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Yes it seems to be doing better.
> 
> Certain lifts still cause me some pain but it is nowhere near what it was.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


That’s good to hear. Just keep moving. Movement, at least for me, is the best thing when it comes to healing the low back.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 12-10-21

Lat Pulldown - 85 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 85 lbs - 3 x 10
Seated Row - 135 lbs - 3 x 10
Barbell Bench Press - 155 lbs - 3 x 10
EZ Bar Preacher Curl - 75 lbs - 3 x 10
Rope Triceps Pushdown - 55 lbs - 3 x 10

Did this workout after zero sleep...almost posted my workout to eazy's thread by mistake! 

Gotta do my protein shake and slip into a coma...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good luck getting some sleep bro, I am a long time sleep issue sufferer myself


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 12-13-21

Weight = 202.6 lbs

Barbell Bench Press
185 lbs x 5 = 5 rep max before injury
155 lbs x 10
140 lbs x 15

Seated Row
165 lbs x 5 = PR
140 lbs x 10
125 lbs x 15

Barbell Behind Neck Press
90 lbs x 10 = PR
80 lbs x 15

Lat Pulldown
90 lbs x 10
80 lbs x 15

Rope Triceps Pushdown
60 lbs x 10
55 lbs x 15

Rope Hammer Curl
60 lbs x 10
55 lbs x 15


----------



## eazy

congrats on your pr's


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> congrats on your pr's


Thank you.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 12-15-21

Trap Bar Deadlift
255 lbs x 5

Barbell Squat
255 lbs x 5
215 lbs x 10
195 lbs x 15

Leg Extension
145 lbs x 25 = PR

Leg Curl
90 lbs x 10 = PR
80 lbs x 15

Dumbbell Standing Calf Raise
80 lbs x 25 = PR

Dumbbell Standing Tibia Raise
80 lbs x 25 = PR


----------



## Trendkill

Nice song choice!


----------



## quackattack

Good to see you doing lower body workouts again.  I'm hoping that's a sign that your back is feeling better.


----------



## SharkMaster

Leg day keeps the doctor away!

If good form.

Seriously though nice work Skull


----------



## Skullcrusher

quackattack said:


> Good to see you doing lower body workouts again.  I'm hoping that's a sign that your back is feeling better.



Definitely feeling better.

On TB Deadlift I tried 300 lbs, failed.

Then I tried 275 lbs, got off ground, hip felt funny, put it back down.

Pulled off 2 ten pound plates and did 255 lbs for 5 reps.

Max before injury was 265 lbs on rack pulls and squats.

So I would not say I am 100% yet, but getting close.

Squats felt a little iffy at 255 lbs too.

Have 2 of those little Micro Gainz 1.25 lb plates that I never use.

So might try going up 2.5 lbs next week.


----------



## Skullcrusher

SharkMaster said:


> Leg day keeps the doctor away!
> 
> If good form.
> 
> Seriously though nice work Skull


Thanks man!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 12-17-21

Barbell Bench Press
190 lbs x 5 = PR
160 lbs x 10
145 lbs x 15

Seated Row
140 lbs x 10
125 lbs x 15

Barbell Behind Neck Press
90 lbs x 10
80 lbs x 15

Lat Pulldown
90 lbs x 10
80 lbs x 15

Trap Bar Shrug
145 lbs x 25

Rope Triceps Pushdown
60 lbs x 10
55 lbs x 15

Rope Hammer Curl
60 lbs x 10
55 lbs x 15

Weighted Neck Harness Extension
25 lbs x 10


----------



## Trendkill

It was bound to happen.  This is the first epic fail I have seen in your log.  Creed videos in any format should be permanently banned.  Gonna have to recommend to the mods that you get a temporary 1 day ban to rethink your life decisions.  

And congrats on the PR.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> It was bound to happen.  This is the first epic fail I have seen in your log.  Creed videos in any format should be permanently banned.  Gonna have to recommend to the mods that you get a temporary 1 day ban to rethink your life decisions.
> 
> And congrats on the PR.


My best friend played this song for me when I got out of prison. Call me sentimental.

Thank you.


----------



## quackattack

Trendkill said:


> It was bound to happen.  This is the first epic fail I have seen in your log.  Creed videos in any format should be permanently banned.  Gonna have to recommend to the mods that you get a temporary 1 day ban to rethink your life decisions.
> 
> And congrats on the PR.


Get out of here with the unnecessary creed hate.


----------



## Trendkill

No Creed hate is unnecessary.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 12-20-21

Barbell Bench Press
192.5 lbs x 5 = PR
162.5 lbs x 10
145.0 lbs x 15

Seated Row
132.5 lbs x 10
120.0 lbs x 15

Barbell Behind Neck Press
92.5 lbs x 10 = PR
82.5 lbs x 15

Lat Pulldown
92.5 lbs x 10
82.5 lbs x 15

Trap Bar Shrug
147.5 lbs x 25

Rope Triceps Pushdown
62.5 lbs x 10
57.5 lbs x 15

Rope Hammer Curl
62.5 lbs x 10
57.5 lbs x 15

Dumbbell Lateral Raise
50.0 lbs x 10
30.0 lbs x 15

Weighted Neck Harness Extension
20.0 lbs x 15


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> 192.5 lbs x 5 = PR


congrats


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> congrats


Thank you eazy, Trying for 195 on Friday.


----------



## Spear

Look at these back to back PR’s


----------



## Skullcrusher

Spear said:


> Look at these back to back PR’s


Thank you Spear. 

Might still be going up 5 lbs at a time if I didn't have a cold.

I don't have time to be sick!


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

Turns out I got the vid.

Laugh it up fuzzball.

Symptoms are extremely mild so maybe it's that omicron shit.

The worst part is that my back, hip, glute all hurt as if they were just injured.

Been getting these weird dizzy spells where my head feels heavy and balance is off.

Just taking whole food multivitamin, vitamin D3 + K2, zinc picolinate, magnesium glycinate.

Dropping dbol and switching to TRT dose temporarily.

Bulk cycle and workouts...to be continued after I finish whooping some covid ass.


----------



## quackattack

Skullcrusher said:


> Turns out I got the vid.
> 
> Laugh it up fuzzball.
> 
> Symptoms are extremely mild so maybe it's that omicron shit.
> 
> The worst part is that my back, hip, glute all hurt as if they were just injured.
> 
> Been getting these weird dizzy spells where my head feels heavy and balance is off.
> 
> Just taking whole food multivitamin, vitamin D3 + K2, zinc picolinate, magnesium glycinate.
> 
> Dropping dbol and switching to TRT dose temporarily.
> 
> Bulk cycle and workouts...to be continued after I finish whooping some covid ass.


Hope you feel better.  Keep an eye on your temperature.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Nobody laughing bro. Hope you get better soon.

How you think you got it?


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Turns out I got the vid.
> 
> Laugh it up fuzzball.
> 
> Symptoms are extremely mild so maybe it's that omicron shit.
> 
> The worst part is that my back, hip, glute all hurt as if they were just injured.
> 
> Been getting these weird dizzy spells where my head feels heavy and balance is off.
> 
> Just taking whole food multivitamin, vitamin D3 + K2, zinc picolinate, magnesium glycinate.
> 
> Dropping dbol and switching to TRT dose temporarily.
> 
> Bulk cycle and workouts...to be continued after I finish whooping some covid ass.


Laughing WITH you , not at you.  Seriously man , take care of yourself , rest up and kick the shit out of it ! Hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## Thewall

Feel better krusher. Training looking good


----------



## CJ

Take care of yourself bud, you'll be back on the gainzzz train soon enough.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> I got the vid


best wishes for speedy recovery


----------



## MohsenAirwave

Skullcrusher said:


> Turns out I got the vid.
> 
> Laugh it up fuzzball.
> 
> Symptoms are extremely mild so maybe it's that omicron shit.
> 
> The worst part is that my back, hip, glute all hurt as if they were just injured.
> 
> Been getting these weird dizzy spells where my head feels heavy and balance is off.
> 
> Just taking whole food multivitamin, vitamin D3 + K2, zinc picolinate, magnesium glycinate.
> 
> Dropping dbol and switching to TRT dose temporarily.
> 
> Bulk cycle and workouts...to be continued after I finish whooping some covid ass.



Have a speedy recovery! I wish the best.

Don't be tempted to do anything, Just complete rest


----------



## Skullcrusher

...covid sux the balls


----------



## MohsenAirwave

Skullcrusher said:


> ...covid sux the balls


How are you feeling? Have you gotten any better?


----------



## Skullcrusher

MohsenAirwave said:


> How are you feeling? Have you gotten any better?


Yes I got some stuff yesterday to kill the virus. Had to wait a week to get it.

Smell and taste already coming back, cough is less, noticing lots of improvements.

So I figure about a week, give or take, and I'll be good.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Skullcrusher

My father died tonight. So I'm just kind of all fucked up right now.


----------



## GSgator

Skullcrusher said:


> My father died tonight. So I'm just kind of all fucked up right now.


Oh man I’m so sorry to hear this . If you need anything bud HMU anytime .


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> My father died tonight. So I'm just kind of all fucked up right now.



My condolences brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trendkill

So sorry to hear this Skull.


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> My father died tonight. So I'm just kind of all fucked up right now.


All my love man , You wanna  talk or shoot the shit or anything just hit me up. God Bless , Stay Strong.


----------



## eazy

Skullcrusher said:


> My father died tonight. So I'm just kind of all fucked up right now.


I'm sorry for your loss. Best wishes.


----------



## CJ

I'm so sorry for your loss Skully. 😢


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Sorry for your loss brother.


----------



## Thewall

Sorry for your loss skullkrusher.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Usually I have a really strong immune system. Covid just happened to find its way into my family when I ran out of zinc.

Covid

First couple days were the worst possible chills you can imagine. I was shivering like somebody dropped me in the middle of the north pole with no coat. Just shaking like crazy. Temp was 103. All the symptoms of a really bad flu or cold. Plus all the pain from my lower back injury came roaring back like it just happened. Migraine headache.

Day 3 and 4 is when I started taking Tylenol and Alieve for the pain. Sweating like crazy, my fever started to go down and was starting to get pain under control.

Day 5 and 6 fever almost completely gone. Pain became much more bearable. Migraine gone. From here on out it just played out like a really bad flu or cold.


My father

Hospital killed him. Remdesivir caused his kidney to shut down and his lungs to fill with fluid. They stuck tubes down his throat and into his lungs to pump out the fluids and keep him breathing. Prednisone caused him to swell up like a balloon. For 14 days nothing changed and he got progressively worse until he flatlined.

This woman is from Tennessee but it's the same in every state. Skip to 7 minute mark (unless you want to hear about schools).









						AJ DePriest Uncovers The Enormous Covid Bribes To All Education And Hospitals From The US Government
					

The Highwire with Del Bigtree: https://thehighwire.com Donate And Support My Work: https://EarthNewspaper.com/Donate EarthNewspaper Daily Newsletter: https://EarthNewspaper.com/Subscribe 35 Articles And Videos Published Daily: https://EarthNewspa…




					www.bitchute.com
				





Ivermectin in Japan












Ivermectin in El Salvador









						El Salvador Covid Reclame
					

Een gezonde levensstijl helpt ook om de complicaties te verminderen van Covid-19. Ouderen en mensen met obesitas, hoge bloeddruk diabetes of chronische ziekte. Zijn de groepen met het meeste risico op




					rumble.com


----------



## Yano

Rest up and heal up as best you can , God Bless man thats all just shitty as fuck. Once your healed up get a good lawyer and see what you can do about holding them responsible. It can be a nightmare going after a hospital my grandmother got HIV from a transfusion during surgery before they screened for it. Been down that road.


----------



## The Phoenix

Get well soon and again, for all you’ve been and are going through, you have a our support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSgator

Multicare is spreading Covid up here to there patients my wife is a health care worker and emails were send it doesn’t matter if you have symptoms you have to report  back to work.

My worse Symptoms of Covid were that same thing you experienced. There was a night I shivered so bad I thought I was going to chip my teeth. My wife had the heater up and 6 blankets on me. Like the other said get some rest and you will have your day you to after them for what they have done .


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Rest up and heal up as best you can , God Bless man thats all just shitty as fuck. Once your healed up get a good lawyer and see what you can do about holding them responsible. It can be a nightmare going after a hospital my grandmother got HIV from a transfusion during surgery before they screened for it. Been down that road.



Thank you.

If you watch that AJ Priest video that talks about schools and hospitals, she says that the hospitals cannot be held liable because they claim to be following CDC protocol. When you look up CDC protocol it refers you to the NIH protocol. So I would have to sue the NIH.


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If you watch that AJ Priest video that talks about schools and hospitals, she says that the hospitals cannot be held liable because they claim to be following CDC protocol. When you look up CDC protocol it refers you to the NIH protocol. So I would have to sue the NIH.


The hospitals get paid when someone test positive, when some is diasnosed as COVID, and when someone passes of COVID.  I would avoid the hospitals if it is not worse.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> Get well soon and again, for all you’ve been and are going through, you have a our support.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you.

I'm about 98% ready to rock.

Going to start light workouts next week and allow my body time to adjust.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> The hospitals get paid when someone test positive, when some is diasnosed as COVID, and when someone passes of COVID.  I would avoid the hospitals if it is not worse.


That is correct but they get more money if it is a complex covid case with Remdesivir and ventilators. Varies by state but on average about $250,000 for every complex covid case.

Yes I would highly recommend avoiding hospital for covid. Treat at home.


----------



## Skullcrusher

GSgator said:


> Multicare is spreading Covid up here to there patients my wife is a health care worker and emails were send it doesn’t matter if you have symptoms you have to report  back to work.
> 
> My worse Symptoms of Covid were that same thing you experienced. There was a night I shivered so bad I thought I was going to chip my teeth. My wife had the heater up and 6 blankets on me. Like the other said get some rest and you will have your day you to after them for what they have done .



Wow thought I was the only one that it zapped like that. Sorry you had to go through that too.


----------



## Trendkill

Stay strong Skull.  We live in strange times.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Rot-Iron66

Skullcrusher said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm about 98% ready to rock.
> 
> Going to start light workouts next week and allow my body time to adjust.


So sorry to hear about what you are going thru and the loss of your Dad.
My condolences brother...


----------



## MohsenAirwave

Skullcrusher said:


> My father died tonight. So I'm just kind of all fucked up right now.



I'm so sorry... my condolences


----------



## Skullcrusher

Attitude Era - Paul Bearer was annoying, but Kane was pretty damn cool...


----------



## Skullcrusher

*Monday - Push Things*

Date = 01-17-22

Weight = 203.2 lbs


*Workout*

Barbell Seated Bradford Press - 2 x 25
Banded Push Up - 1 x TF
Dumbbell Slight Incline Bench Press - 4 x 25
Dumbbell Chest Supported Kickback - 2 x 25


*Cardio*

Marcy ME-709 Recumbent Exercise Bike - Setting 3 - 25 minutes
LISS with 2 high intensity bursts at 10 and 20 minute marks (30 and 60 seconds)

Miles = 5.65

Calories burned = 207.5


----------



## Skullcrusher

*Wednesday - Legs*

Date = 01-19-22
Weight = 199.2 lbs - lost 4 lbs in 48 hours...wtf?


*Workout*

Barbell Squat - 4 x 25
Leg Extension - 2 x 25
Leg Curl - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Single Leg Calf Raise - 1 x 25 (holy shit!)


*Cardio*

Marcy ME-709 Recumbent Exercise Bike - Setting 3 - 25 minutes
Distance = 5.79 miles
Calories burned = 212.6


----------



## Send0

Skullcrusher said:


> *Wednesday - Legs*
> 
> Date = 01-19-22
> Weight = 199.2 lbs - lost 4 lbs in 48 hours...wtf?
> 
> 
> *Workout*
> 
> Barbell Squat - 4 x 25
> Leg Extension - 2 x 25
> Leg Curl - 2 x 25
> Dumbbell Single Leg Calf Raise - 1 x 25 (holy shit!)
> 
> 
> *Cardio*
> 
> Marcy ME-709 Recumbent Exercise Bike - Setting 3 - 25 minutes
> Distance = 5.79 miles
> Calories burned = 212.6


Not sure if this is the case for you, but when I lose that much weight in a day it's usually because I didn't take in enough fluid the day before.

I'm pretty bad about fluid intake on my rest days, so I see the fluctuation at least once a week myself.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Send0 said:


> Not sure if this is the case for you, but when I lose that much weight in a day it's usually because I didn't take in enough fluid the day before.
> 
> I'm pretty bad about fluid intake on my test days, so I see the fluctuation at least once a week myself.


Hmmm...well...I'm pretty much the same every day though.

I don't know, maybe it was some covid fat or something!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Not really a fan of Whitesnake, but for some reason this song was in my head so whatever!

I am on so much testosterone that it is picking its own songs now! 


Friday - 01-21-22

Focus = Pull my finger...
Weight = 199.2 lbs


Workout

Chin Up - 1 x TF
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 4 x 25 (100 each side)
Band Face Pull - 1 x TF
Trap Bar Shrug - 2 x 25
Dumbbell Curl - 2 x 25
Penis Curl - 100 lbs - 4 x 25


Cardio

Marcy ME-709 Recumbent Exercise Bike - Setting 3
Distance = 5.45 miles
Calories burned = 200.2


----------



## Trendkill

Nothing wrong with a little Whitesnake now and then.  RIP Tawney.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 01-24-22

Focus = Push it good
Weight = 198.4 lbs

Barbell Bench Press
195 lbs x 5 = PR
150 lbs x 15
150 lbs x 15

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
95 lbs x 5 = PR
75 lbs x 15
75 lbs x 15

Dip
3 x TF

Dumbbell Kickback
85 lbs x 5 = PR
65 lbs x 15
65 lbs x 15

Marcy ME-709 Recumbent Exercise Bike
Distance = 4.03 miles
Calories burned = 148.2


----------



## quackattack

PRs all around today.  Congrats.


----------



## Skullcrusher

quackattack said:


> PRs all around today.  Congrats.


Thank you kind sir.

As a great wise man once said...

"Yeah budday...light weight!"


----------



## Trendkill

PR!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> PR!!!


"Yeah budday...light weight!"

Although in my case it really is light weight!


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> "Yeah budday...light weight!"
> 
> Although in my case it really is light weight!


Weight is weight.  Progress and PRs are what count.


----------



## Thewall

Nice job skull


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thewall said:


> Nice job skull


Thank you.

Sore today!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 01-26-22

Focus = Attempting to grow an ass
Weight = 200.4 lbs - weighed 201.2 before taking a dump...that's a lot of poop son

Trap Bar Deadlift
270 lbs x 5 = PR
200 lbs x 15
200 lbs x 15

Barbell Glute Bridge
185 lbs x 5 = PR
140 lbs x 15
140 lbs x 15

Hanging Knee Raise
1 x TF

Side Bridge
2 x TF

FUCK cardio! Not today!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 01-28-22

Focus = Pull some shit
Weight = 199.6 lbs

Pull Up
3 x TF

Barbell Bent Over Row
155 lbs x 5 = PR
115 lbs x 15
115 lbs x 15

Trap Bar Shrug
210 lbs x 5 = PR
155 lbs x 15
155 lbs x 15

EZ Bar Curl
110 lbs x 5 = PR
80 lbs x 15
80 lbs x 15

Band Face Pull
3 x TF


----------



## Skullcrusher

Have a cool program all figured out for myself.

I have hemorrhoids the size of quarters.

So as soon as I get all the way better I will start again.

Lower back injury, covid, and now hemorrhoids.

NOT giving up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Butt problems are going around apparently. Hang in there bud.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Butt problems are going around apparently. Hang in there bud.


Thanks man!


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Have a cool program all figured out for myself.
> 
> I have hemorrhoids the size of quarters.
> 
> So as soon as I get all the way better I will start again.
> 
> Lower back injury, covid, and now hemorrhoids.
> 
> NOT giving up.


That’s one hell of a trifecta. At least the roids aren’t  silver dollar sized. See, there’s an upside to everything.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 02-07-22

Focus = Back and Biceps
Notes = 50% weight this week, 75% weight next week, trying to get hemorrhoids to go away still...
Weight = 198.4 lbs

Trap Bar Shrug
95 lbs - 4 x 10

Lat Pulldown
40 lbs - 4 x 10

Wide Grip Rear Delt Row
40 lbs - 4 x 10

EZ Bar Curl
50 lbs - 4 x 10

Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl
30 lbs - 4 x 10


----------



## Trendkill

There you are.  Been wondering what you were up to.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 02-09-22
Focus = Chest and Triceps
Weight = 197.6 lbs

Barbell Bench Press - 4 x 10
Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Chest Fly - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 4 x 10
Dumbbell Seated Lateral Delt Raise - 4 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 02-11-22
Focus = Legs
Weight = 199.2 lbs

Barbell Squat - 4 x 10
Leg Extension - 4 x 10
Leg Curl - 4 x 10
Cable Standing Calf Raise - 4 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 02-14-22
Focus = Back
Weight = 199.2 lbs

Barbell Straight Arm Pullover - 5 x 10
Dumbbell Chest Supported Row - 5 x 10
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 5 x 10
Dumbbell Standing Concentration Curl - 5 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 02-15-22
Focus = Chest
Weight = 199.0 lbs

Barbell Bench Press - 5 x 10
Dumbbell Bench Press - 5 x 10
Dumbbell Chest Fly - 5 x 10
Dumbbell Kickback - 5 x 10


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Where the damn physique pictures!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

FlyingPapaya said:


> Where the damn physique pictures!!!


Too ugly for that shit.


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Too ugly for that shit.



You can always post headless. 

Edit - assuming that’s the ugly part. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> You can always post headless.
> 
> Edit - assuming that’s the ugly part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mostly calves, forearms, and stomach.

Although my face is no prize either!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 02-16-22
Focus = Legs
Weight = 200.4 lbs

Barbell Squat
185 lbs - 5 x 10

Leg Extension
135 lbs  - 5 x 10

Leg Curl
60 lbs - 5 x 10

Cable Standing Calf Raise
60 lbs - 5 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 02-17-22
Focus = Shoulders
Weight = 202.8 lbs

Trap Bar Shrug 
135 lbs - 5 x 10

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
60 lbs  - 5 x 10

Cable One Arm Lateral Raise
10 lbs - 5 x 10

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Light Resistance Band - 5 x 10


----------



## Trendkill

Any progress updates on the back?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Any progress updates on the back?


Thanks for asking.

Back is odd, still feel mild pain after squats, curls, and especially anything with lats.

Will probably keep lat lifts lighter for a while.

Rhoids still lingering but I ordered a supplement that got rid of them really good last time I used it.

Would like to not have to worry about lifting as heavy as I can.

Hopefully soon.


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Back is odd, still feel mild pain after squats, curls, and especially anything with lats.
> 
> Will probably keep lat lifts lighter for a while.
> 
> Rhoids still lingering but I ordered a supplement that got rid of them really good last time I used it.
> 
> Would like to not have to worry about lifting as heavy as I can.
> 
> Hopefully soon.


What rhoid supplement have you found useful?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> What rhoid supplement have you found useful?


This worked miracles for me last time I had them and they would not go away...


			https://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-diosmin-diosvein-hesperidin


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 02-18-22
Focus = Arms
Weight = 205.2 lbs

EZ Bar Curl
70 lbs - 5 x 10

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
55 lbs - 5 x 10

Dumbbell Standing Concentration Curl
50 lbs - 5 x 10

Dumbbell Kickback
50 lbs - 5 x 10


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


>



I’m a big fan of Doom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher

So I got my Diosmin and Hesperidin supp today.

Already popped two!! 

Hemorrhoids will be gone soon.









						Flavonoids mixture (diosmin, troxerutin, hesperidin) in the treatment of acute hemorrhoidal disease: a prospective, randomized, triple-blind, controlled trial - PubMed
					

The use of a mixture of diosmin, troxerutin and hesperidin is a safe and effective mean of managing symptoms of acute hemorrhoidal disease. Furthermore, in patients receiving treatment, there was faster control and lower persistence of edema and thrombosis.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## GSgator

I’m probably going to have to get mine removed surgically . I have one thats
eternal and when I’m rolling hard it likes to flare up and it turns into a major ordeal. One night it started bleeding so bad and I couldn’t get it to stop . I was about to go to the ER and It finally stopped but I would have probably bleed to death anyways. Having stuff going on down there is a really uncomfortable subject for me and the last thing I want is a doctor prodding around in my ass.


----------



## Skullcrusher

GSgator said:


> I’m probably going to have to get mine removed surgically . I have one thats
> eternal and when I’m rolling hard it likes to flare up and it turns into a major ordeal. One night it started bleeding so bad and I couldn’t get it to stop . I was about to go to the ER and It finally stopped but I would have probably bleed to death anyways. Having stuff going on down there is a really uncomfortable subject for me and the last thing I want is a doctor prodding around in my ass.


Yeah I don't want no doctor prodding around in my ass either! 

It is an uncomfortable subject, kind of embarrassing, but I guess I am not alone...which is comforting.

You should at least give the supplement I use a try.

It's $8.42, with shipping cost me $15 or so.

What works for varicose veins works for hemorrhoids too. I researched for a long time when I learned that. Mine were gone after about 4 or 5 days I think. I had them worse back then with bleeding. This time no blood and smaller for me.

If it works for you then you can thank me later. If not, you lost $15.


			https://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-diosmin-diosvein-hesperidin
		


I don't even order anything from vitacost anymore but I wanted to make sure I got the exact same thing that worked for me so good before.


----------



## Skullcrusher

GSgator said:


> I’m probably going to have to get mine removed surgically . I have one thats
> eternal and when I’m rolling hard it likes to flare up and it turns into a major ordeal. One night it started bleeding so bad and I couldn’t get it to stop . I was about to go to the ER and It finally stopped but I would have probably bleed to death anyways. Having stuff going on down there is a really uncomfortable subject for me and the last thing I want is a doctor prodding around in my ass.


I had to edit my response a bit!


----------



## GSgator

Thanks brother I’m definitely going to try that out ASAP.


----------



## Trendkill

GSgator said:


> I have one thats eternal…


This sounds really, really bad.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 02-21-22
Focus = Back
Weight = 204.2 lbs

Lat Pulldown
75 lbs - 5 x 10

Seated Row
100 lbs - 5 x 10

Dumbbell Chest Supported Row
75 lbs - 5 x 10

Dumbbell Standing Concentration Curl
75 lbs - 5 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 02-22-22
Focus = Chest
Weight = 200.4 lbs

Barbell Bench Press
150 lbs - 5 x 10

Dumbbell Bench Press
100 lbs - 5 x 10

Dumbbell Chest Fly
50 lbs - 5 x 10

Dumbbell Kickback
50 lbs - 5 x 10


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


>



Haunting the Chapel was the 1st Slayer cassette tape with 3-single mini I bought in 1990. I traded a friend for a Metallica shirt with a toilet  bowl and knifed hand coming out of it.


----------



## Trendkill

The Phoenix said:


> Haunting the Chapel was the 1st Slayer cassette tape with 3-single mini I bought in 1990. I traded a friend for a Metallica shirt with a toilet  bowl and knifed hand coming out of it.


Metal up your Ass!  Was supposed to be the name of the debut album if I remember correctly.


----------



## The Phoenix

Trendkill said:


> Metal up your Ass!  Was supposed to be the name of the debut album if I remember correctly.


actually, it was no life 'til leather, but that song became Hit the Lights on Kill 'em All.  Metal up you ass logo came out with Ride the Lightning because there was lighting in the background of the toilet.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> Haunting the Chapel was the 1st Slayer cassette tape with 3-single mini I bought in 1990. I traded a friend for a Metallica shirt with a toilet  bowl and knifed hand coming out of it.


Yeah Trendkill is right, Metal Up Your Ass, I own the t-shirt.

Reign In Blood was how I was introduced to Slayer but as soon as I heard it I could not stop listening to it and then I hit the mall and bought every Slayer album and EP I could find.


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah Trendkill is right, Metal Up Your Ass, I own the t-shirt.
> 
> Reign In Blood was how I was introduced to Slayer but as soon as I heard it I could not stop listening to it and then I hit the mall and bought every Slayer album and EP I could find.



The shirt said "Metal up You A$$" but it was from Ride the Lightning because instead of the electric chair on the album, it was a toilet bowl with a knife hand coming out.


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> The shirt said "Metal up You A$$" but it was from Ride the Lightning because instead of the electric chair on the album, it was a toilet bowl with a knife hand coming out.











						Metal Up Your Ass T-Shirt | Metallica.com
					






					www.metallica.com


----------



## Trendkill

The Phoenix said:


> actually, it was no life 'til leather, but that song became Hit the Lights on Kill 'em All.  Metal up you ass logo came out with Ride the Lightning because there was lighting in the background of the toilet.


My understanding is "No Life til Leather" was the name of the first demo they recorded with Mustaine.  "Metal Up Your Ass" was the working title of the debut album but was changed to "Kill em All"  with reworked cover art to be more palpable for the general public as if a hammer and blood is somehow easier to accept than a knife coming out of a toilet lol.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> My understanding is "No Life til Leather" was the name of the first demo they recorded with Mustaine.  "Metal Up Your Ass" was the working title of the debut album but was changed to "Kill em All"  with reworked cover art to be more palpable for the general public as if a hammer and blood is somehow easier to accept than a knife coming out of a toilet lol.











						Metallica - Live Metal Up Your Ass
					

Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for Live Metal Up Your Ass by Metallica. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




					www.discogs.com
				












						Metallica - No Life 'Til Leather
					

Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for No Life 'Til Leather by Metallica. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




					www.discogs.com


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 02-23-22
Focus = Legs
Weight = 203.2 lbs

Barbell Squat
225 lbs - 5 x 10

Leg Extension
150 lbs - 5 x 10

Leg Curl
75 lbs - 5 x 10

Cable Standing Calf Raise
75 lbs - 5 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 02-24-22
Focus = Shoulders
Weight = 204.8 lbs

Trap Bar Shrug
175 lbs - 5 x 10

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
75 lbs - 5 x 10

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Light Resistance Band - 5 x 10


----------



## Trendkill

Haven’t heard that song in forever.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 02-25-22
Focus = Arms
Weight = 205.0 lbs

EZ Bar Curl
75 lbs - 5 x 10

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
75 lbs - 5 x 10

Dumbbell Standing Concentration Curl
75 lbs - 5 x 10

Dumbbell Kickback
75 lbs - 5 x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

*Building Muscle: The 3 Basic Methods You Need*

Researching what makes muscles grow as far as training, I constantly encountered these 3 methods. Some guys do periodization which definitely works. Other guys will combine the 3 into one workout which will also work. I'm going to try doing all 3 for every lift. The only thing that will suck is constantly changing plates. But if it works good then it will be worth it.


*Mechanical Tension - Heavy time under tension set for 3-8 reps*

This is what makes muscles hard and dense. According to the articles I was reading this should be about 90% of one rep max. I am choosing to do 5 reps for this set. I may end up getting fewer reps on some lifts at first until I can get it dialed in.

*Muscle Damage - Slow eccentric hypertrophy set for 8-12 reps*

This is what makes muscles grow in size. The majority of the muscle damage or microtears occur during the eccentric or negative phase of the range of motion. Although, it is okay to go slow on concentric phase too. Going slow will maximize the damage done, mostly on the last few reps of the set. Most of you know this! Going to stick with 10 reps for this set. If I am not struggling on last few reps I will increase weight for next workout.

*Metabolic Stress - Pump and burn lactic acid set for 15-25 reps*

This is what gives muscles energy. From what I was reading the human body does a really good job at taking the lactic acid (that burning sensation) after a high rep set and converting it into energy for the muscles to use. Doing this set last in case I hit the same muscle group with a different lift. Will shoot for 15 reps, go to failure, or up to 25 reps max. If I reach 25 reps I will increase the weight for next workout.

This was the most interesting to read about since some of the articles suggest that you can go as low as 12 reps or as high as 50 reps. More than 50 reps supposedly starts to lose benefit. Well yeah! Depending on the lift I'm doing, I have had that lactic acid burn at as low as 15 reps but on certain lifts like leg extensions and trap bar shrugs I have felt it more at about 25 reps. So I will just have to test it out to get every lift dialed in. 50 reps just seems like way too much to me though.


So on each lift I will do:

HEAVY time under tension set for 5 reps
SLOW eccentric hypertrophy set for 10 reps
PUMP and burn lactic acid to failure set for roughly 15 reps

Then I will see if I can MAKE a muscle!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 02-28-22
Focus = Push things
Weight = 205.0 lbs

HEAVY time under tension set for 5 reps 
SLOW eccentric hypertrophy set for 10 reps
PUMP and burn lactic acid set for 15-25 reps

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
100 lbs x 5 = PR
85 lbs x 10
75 lbs x 15

Dumbbell Bench Press
120 lbs x 5 = PR
100 lbs x 10
90 lbs x 20

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press
90 lbs x 5
75 lbs x 10
70 lbs x 25

Dumbbell Straight Arm Chest Fly
60 lbs x 5
50 lbs x 10
45 lbs x 15

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
100 lbs x 5 = PR
85 lbs x 9
75 lbs x 9


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> Monday - 02-28-22
> Focus = Push things
> Weight = 205.0 lbs
> 
> HEAVY time under tension set for 5 reps
> SLOW eccentric hypertrophy set for 10 reps
> PUMP and burn lactic acid set for 15-25 reps
> 
> Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
> 100 lbs x 5 = PR
> 85 lbs x 10
> 75 lbs x 15
> 
> Dumbbell Bench Press
> 120 lbs x 5 = PR
> 100 lbs x 10
> 90 lbs x 20
> 
> Dumbbell Incline Bench Press
> 90 lbs x 5
> 75 lbs x 10
> 70 lbs x 25
> 
> Dumbbell Straight Arm Chest Fly
> 60 lbs x 5
> 50 lbs x 10
> 45 lbs x 15
> 
> V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
> 100 lbs x 5 = PR
> 85 lbs x 9
> 75 lbs x 9



Thats alot of work. Nice!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 03-02-22
Focus = Pull things
Weight = 205.0 lbs

HEAVY time under tension set for 5 reps 
SLOW eccentric hypertrophy set for 10 reps
PUMP and burn lactic acid set for 15-25 reps

EZ Bar Curl
115 lbs x 5 = PR
100 lbs x 10
90 lbs x 12

Trap Bar Shrug
215 lbs x 5 = PR
180 lbs x 10
160 lbs x 25

Dumbbell Bent Over Row
120 lbs x 5
100 lbs x 10
90 lbs x 15

Lat Pulldown
100 lbs x 5
85 lbs x 10
75 lbs x 20

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Strong Resistance Band (blue) x 5
Elite FTS Pro Average Resistance Band (grey) x 10
Elite FTS Pro Light Resistance Band (orange) x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 03-04-22
Focus = Legs
Weight = 205.4 lbs

HEAVY time under tension set for 5 reps 
SLOW eccentric hypertrophy set for 10 reps
PUMP and burn lactic acid set for 15-25 reps

Barbell Squat
260 lbs x 5
220 lbs x 10
195 lbs x 25

Leg Extension
180 lbs x 5
150 lbs x 10
135 lbs x 25

Leg Curl
90 lbs x 5
75 lbs x 10
70 lbs x 25

Cable Standing Calf Raise
90 lbs x 5
75 lbs x 10
70 lbs x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tuesday - 03-08-22
Focus = Chest and Triceps
Weight = 205.0 bs

Barbell Bench Press
200 lbs x 5 = PR

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
100 lbs x 5
85 lbs x 10
75 lbs x 15

Dumbbell Bench Press
135 lbs x 5 = PR
115 lbs x 10
100 lbs x 15

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
95 lbs x 5
75 lbs x 10
65 lbs x 15

Dumbbell Straight Arm Chest Fly
50 lbs x 5
45 lbs x 10
40 lbs x 15


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Tuesday - 03-08-22
> Focus = Chest and Triceps
> Weight = 205.0 bs
> 
> Barbell Bench Press
> 200 lbs x 5 = PR
> 
> Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
> 100 lbs x 5
> 85 lbs x 10
> 75 lbs x 15
> 
> Dumbbell Bench Press
> 135 lbs x 5 = PR
> 115 lbs x 10
> 100 lbs x 15
> 
> V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
> 95 lbs x 5
> 75 lbs x 10
> 65 lbs x 15
> 
> Dumbbell Straight Arm Chest Fly
> 50 lbs x 5
> 45 lbs x 10
> 40 lbs x 15


Nice man ya got your 200 PR right on !


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Nice man ya got your 200 PR right on !


Thanks man! That last rep was tough for me!


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Thanks man! That last rep was tough for me!


so the previous PR was 195 and now you did 200 x 5!  Holy crap.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> so the previous PR was 195 and now you did 200 x 5!  Holy crap.


Yeah I been mostly doing db bench press cuz it's better for hypertrophy, but I guess I could just do bb bench as my heavy mechanical tension set from here on out. That would work!


----------



## Trendkill

Dumbbell pressing has a large carryover to barbell bench in my experience.  Nice work.


----------



## eazy

congrats on the PR


----------



## DEADlifter

Congrats on the PR


----------



## Skullcrusher

eazy said:


> congrats on the PR


Thanks man!

I'm guessing it will still be a while before I can hit 300 on bench!


----------



## Skullcrusher

DEADlifter said:


> Congrats on the PR


Thanks man.

I noticed you have that Phantasm header on your profile, too cool!

Original is one of my favorite horror movies. 

Love that car and that Reggie is one hip cat!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Dumbbell pressing has a large carryover to barbell bench in my experience.  Nice work.


The 200 is a nice cool number but it was only a jump of 5 lbs from 195.

If you scroll up a bit to my last push day, you'll see my last PR for db bench was 120.

I was able to go from 120 to 135, a 15 lb jump.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thursday - 03-10-22
Focus = Legs
Weight = 203.2 lbs

Barbell Squat
300 lbs x 5 = PR
255 lbs x 10
225 lbs x 15

Leg Extension
190 lbs x 5 = PR
190 lbs x 10
165 lbs x 15

Leg Curl
115 lbs x 5 = PR
100 lbs x 10
85 lbs x 15

Cable Standing Calf Raise
115 lbs x 5 = PR
100 lbs x 10
85 lbs x 15


----------



## Trendkill

Look at all these PRs!


----------



## quackattack

PRs all over the place.  Good work Skully.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Look at all these PRs!





quackattack said:


> PRs all over the place.  Good work Skully.



Thanks guys!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 03-12-22
Focus = Pull
Weight = 204.6 lbs


Banded Pull Up
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band (green) x 5
Elite FTS Pro Light Resistance Band (orange) x 10
Elite FTS Pro Average Resistance Band (grey) x 15

Dumbbell Lying Row
135 lbs x 5 = PR
115 lbs x 10
100 lbs x 15

Trap Bar Shrug
250 lbs x 5 = PR
215 lbs x 10
190 lbs x 15

EZ Bar Curl
100 lbs x 5
85 lbs x 10
75 lbs x 15

Dumbbell Concentration Curl
100 lbs x 5
85 lbs x 10
75 lbs x 15

Dumbbell Lying Rear Delt Fly
70 lbs x 5 - heavy partials for lower ROM
35 lbs x 10 - lighter weight for upper ROM

Dumbbell Seated Lateral Delt Fly
70 lbs x 5 - heavy partials for lower ROM
35 lbs x 10 - lighter weight for upper ROM

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Average Resistance Band (grey) x 5
Elite FTS Pro Light Resistance Band (orange) x 10
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band (green) x 15


----------



## Trendkill

Banded face pulls are one of my favorite finishers.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 03-14-22
Focus = Pull
Weight = 204.6 bs

Dumbbell Pullover
70 lbs x 5 = PR
60 lbs x 10
55 lbs x 15
notes: Mostly just the upper or lat portion of rom.

Dumbbell Chest Supported Row
140 lbs x 5 = PR
120 lbs x 10
110 lbs x 15
notes: Slight incline in bench to get fuller rom.

Dumbbell Standing Concentration Curl
110 lbs x 5 = PR
95 lbs x 10
85 lbs x 15
notes: Standing or bent over with opposite arm resting on bench. 55 lbs per arm. Let's blood flow into arms better than sitting. Hits brachialis and outer bicep really good.

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Light Resistance Band (orange) x 5
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band (green) x 10
Elite FTS Pro Mini Band (red) x 15
notes: Went down a band on each set in order to do more of a pull apart at the same time for lateral delts. Felt awesome.

...plus your mom


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 03-16-22
Focus = Push
Weight = 205.6 lbs

Dumbbell Bench Press
140 lbs x 5 = PR
120 lbs x 10
110 lbs x 15

Dumbbell Reclined Shoulder Press
90 lbs x 5 = PR
80 lbs x 10
70 lbs x 15

Dumbbell Kickback
90 lbs x 5 = PR
80 lbs x 10
70 lbs x 15

Dumbbell Chest Fly
70 lbs x 5 = PR
60 lbs x 10
55 lbs x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 03-25-22
Focus = Legs and Traps
Weight = 205.6 lbs

Trap Bar Deadlift
300 lbs x 1 - Heavy Single Rep = PR

Trap Bar Shrug
200 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set
175 lbs x 25 - Pump Set

Barbell Squat
300 lbs x 5 - Heavy Set

Barbell Zercher Squat
150 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set = PR
100 lbs x 25 - Pump Set

Leg Extension
150 lbs x 25 - Pump Set

Leg Curl
75 lbs x 25 - Pump Set

Cable Standing Calf Raise
75 lbs x 25 - Pump Set


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 03-21-22
Focus = Back, Biceps, Shoulders
Weight = 207.2 lbs

Pull Up
1 x 5 - Heavy Set

Lat Pulldown
100 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set

Dumbbell Pullover
50 lbs x 15 - Pump Set

Dumbbell Chest Supported Row
150 lbs x 5 - Heavy Set = PR
125 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set
100 lbs x 15 - Pump Set

Chin Up
1 x 5 - Heavy Set

EZ Bar Curl
100 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set

Dumbbell Incline Hammer Curl
75 lbs x 15 - Pump Set

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Light Resistance Band (orange) x 5 - Heavy Set
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band (green) x 10 - Hypertrophy Set
Elite FTS Pro Mini Band (red) x 25 - Pump Set


----------



## quackattack

Moving some good weight on those DB presses Skullcrusher.


----------



## Skullcrusher

quackattack said:


> Moving some good weight on those DB presses Skullcrusher.


Thank you!


----------



## Thewall

Nice skull, haven’t checked in lately. Looks like you are moving some good weight


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 03-23-22
Focus = Chest, Triceps, Shoulders
Weight = 207.6 lbs

Barbell Seated Behind Neck Press
105 lbs x 5 - Heavy Set = PR
75 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set
50 lbs x 25 - Pump Set

Barbell Bench Press
205 lbs x 5 - Heavy Set = PR
150 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set
100 lbs x 25 - Pump Set

Dumbbell Chest Fly
75 lbs x 15 - Stretch Set = PR

Triceps Dip
1 x 5 - Heavy Set

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
75 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set

Dumbbell Kickback
75 lbs x 15 - Pump Set


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 03-25-22
Focus = Legs and Traps
Weight = 207.4 lbs

Trap Bar Deadlift
310 lbs x 1 - Heavy Single Rep = PR

Trap Bar Shrug
200 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set
175 lbs x 25 - Pump Set

Barbell Squat
305 lbs x 5 - Heavy Set = PR

Barbell Zercher Squat
175 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set = PR
160 lbs x 15 - Pump Set

Leg Extension
175 lbs x 15 - Pump Set

Leg Curl
100 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set
75 lbs x 25 - Pump Set

Spongy Grip Standing Calf Raise
100 lbs x 25 - Pump Set


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Friday - 03-25-22
> Focus = Legs and Traps
> Weight = 207.4 lbs
> 
> Trap Bar Deadlift
> 310 lbs x 1 - Heavy Set = PR
> 
> Trap Bar Shrug
> 200 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set
> 175 lbs x 25 - Pump Set
> 
> Barbell Squat
> 305 lbs x 5 - Heavy Set = PR
> 
> Barbell Zercher Squat
> 175 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set = PR
> 160 lbs x 15 - Pump Set
> 
> Leg Extension
> 175 lbs x 15 - Pump Set
> 
> Leg Curl
> 100 lbs x 10 - Hypertrophy Set
> 75 lbs x 25 - Pump Set
> 
> Spongy Grip Standing Calf Raise
> 100 lbs x 25 - Pump Set


Oh shit i had to reread , trap bar nice man ! i dont got one of those PRs all over da place


----------



## Butch_C

Skullcrusher said:


> Spongy Grip Standing Calf Raise
> 100 lbs x 25 - Pump Set


What is a Spongy Grip Standing Calf Raise? I know what a standing  calf raise is but unsure of the spongy part.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Butch_C said:


> What is a Spongy Grip Standing Calf Raise? I know what a standing  calf raise is but unsure of the spongy part.


Just those little sponge grip handles with the straps - cable attachments.

John Meadows called them spongy grips and it just kind of stuck with me!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well I think I am going to quit bulking after 15 weeks instead of 16 weeks.

Planned to just punch through one more week but...my lower back is hurting again. Since I am getting ready to start a new job I think it would be wise to listen to my body and not risk injury.

What I accomplished...

Started training: July 2019 (age 48) (also trained when I was younger but it has been decades)
Current age: 50 - July 2022 will be 3 years
Height: 5' 10"
Weight before bulk: 196.6 lbs
Current weight: 207.6 lbs

Also worth noting that I had some elastic band gym shorts (no string) that fit my waist pretty snug before I started bulking and now they are ready to fall off. So I will chalk this up as a lean bulk.

In the past year:

Bench Press went from 150 lbs to 205 lbs.
Squat went from under 200 lbs to 305 lbs.
Trap Bar Deadlift went from under 200 lbs to 310 lbs.
OHP went from 75 lbs to 105 lbs.

If I hadn't injured my lower back, caught covid, had my father die, and then got hemorrhoids who knows how much better this bulk could have been. It's been a rocky road.

So starting Monday will switch to TRT only. Might take a week off from lifting. Will also be lifting lighter until I get used to my new job. So I might just list sets and reps for a while.

2 months of rest and then a 4 month cut...will be sweating my ass off this summer. Will be declaring war on whatever fat I have left. Will become a lean mean machine and then the _*next *_bulk is gonna be dynamite, huge...you'll see!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Well I think I am going to quit bulking after 15 weeks instead of 16 weeks.
> 
> Planned to just punch through one more week but...my lower back is hurting again. Since I am getting ready to start a new job I think it would be wise to listen to my body and not risk injury.
> 
> What I accomplished...
> 
> Started training: July 2019 (age 48) (also trained when I was younger but it has been decades)
> Current age: 50 - July 2022 will be 3 years
> Height: 5' 10"
> Weight before bulk: 196.6 lbs
> Current weight: 207.6 lbs
> 
> Also worth noting that I had some elastic band gym shorts (no string) that fit my waist pretty snug before I started bulking and now they are ready to fall off. So I will chalk this up as a lean bulk.
> 
> In the past year:
> 
> Bench Press went from 150 lbs to 205 lbs.
> Squat went from under 200 lbs to 305 lbs.
> Trap Bar Deadlift went from under 200 lbs to 310 lbs.
> OHP went from 75 lbs to 105 lbs.
> 
> If I hadn't injured my lower back, caught covid, had my father die, and then got hemorrhoids who knows how much better this bulk could have been. It's been a rocky road.
> 
> So starting Monday will switch to TRT only. Might take a week off from lifting. Will also be lifting lighter until I get used to my new job. So I might just list sets and reps for a while.
> 
> 2 months of rest and then a 4 month cut...will be sweating my ass off this summer. Will be declaring war on whatever fat I have left. Will become a lean mean machine and then the _*next *_bulk is gonna be dynamite, huge...you'll see!


Sounds good! Great progress. What kind of work are you going to be doing now?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sounds good! Great progress. What kind of work are you going to be doing now?


Thank you.

Landscaping. Not the ideal work for a 50 year old, but rent and bills are not going away. Will be on my feet for 8 to 12 hours a day, weather permitting. Not even going to work my legs for a while until I can overcome and adapt.


----------



## Butch_C

Skullcrusher said:


> Well I think I am going to quit bulking after 15 weeks instead of 16 weeks.
> 
> Planned to just punch through one more week but...my lower back is hurting again. Since I am getting ready to start a new job I think it would be wise to listen to my body and not risk injury.
> 
> What I accomplished...
> 
> Started training: July 2019 (age 48) (also trained when I was younger but it has been decades)
> Current age: 50 - July 2022 will be 3 years
> Height: 5' 10"
> Weight before bulk: 196.6 lbs
> Current weight: 207.6 lbs
> 
> Also worth noting that I had some elastic band gym shorts (no string) that fit my waist pretty snug before I started bulking and now they are ready to fall off. So I will chalk this up as a lean bulk.
> 
> In the past year:
> 
> Bench Press went from 150 lbs to 205 lbs.
> Squat went from under 200 lbs to 305 lbs.
> Trap Bar Deadlift went from under 200 lbs to 310 lbs.
> OHP went from 75 lbs to 105 lbs.
> 
> If I hadn't injured my lower back, caught covid, had my father die, and then got hemorrhoids who knows how much better this bulk could have been. It's been a rocky road.
> 
> So starting Monday will switch to TRT only. Might take a week off from lifting. Will also be lifting lighter until I get used to my new job. So I might just list sets and reps for a while.
> 
> 2 months of rest and then a 4 month cut...will be sweating my ass off this summer. Will be declaring war on whatever fat I have left. Will become a lean mean machine and then the _*next *_bulk is gonna be dynamite, huge...you'll see!


Sounds like it is time for a deload. Pushing too hard too long can lead to injuries and it is not worth it. Take it easy a couple weeks, lighten the load, then get back after it! Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Butch_C said:


> Sounds like it is time for a deload. Pushing too hard too long can lead to injuries and it is not worth it. Take it easy a couple weeks, lighten the load, then get back after it! Keep up the hard work!


Yeah I don't think I could make it 2 weeks. One...maybe.

I will deload though and will probably just do full upper body workouts with low volume to start.

Thanks man!


----------



## Skullcrusher

An interesting look at pec muscle activation in some common exercises...

DB Bench Press @ 100 lbs = 204.0 (mid pec), 122.0 (upper pec), 88.1 (lower pec)
DB Chest Flys @ 60 lbs = 195.0 (mid pec), 133.0 (upper pec), 160.0 (lower pec)
BB Bench Press @ 275 lbs = 177.0 (mid pec), 109.0 (upper pec), 130.0 (lower pec)
BB Incline Bench Press @ 245 lbs = 156.0 (mid pec), 130.0 (upper pec), 89.4 (lower pec)
DB Incline Bench Press @ 90 lbs = 124.0 (mid pec), 128.0 (upper pec), 59.0 (lower pec)
BW Dip - 105.0 (mid pec), 73.7 (upper pec), 124.0 (lower pec)


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 04-04-22
Focus = Back and Biceps
Weight = 205.0 lbs

Pull Up - 1 x TF
Barbell Deadlift - 1 x 15
Dumbbell Bent Over Row - 2 x 15
Dumbbell Chest Supported Row - 2 x 15
Barbell Curl - 1 x 15
Dumbbell Rear Delt Fly - 1 x 15
Band Face Pull - 2 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 04-06-22
Focus = Chest and Triceps
Weight = 205.0 lbs

Band Chest Press Warm Up - 3 x 15 ...and it hurt!
DB Bench Press - 3 x 15
Cable High Pulley One Arm Chest Press - 3 x 15
Cable Low Pulley One Arm Chest Press - 3 x 15
DB Chest Fly - 2 x 15
Cable High Pulley One Arm Chest Fly - 2 x 15
Cable Low Pulley One Arm Chest Fly - 2 x 15
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - 3 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 04-11-22
Focus = Chest and Triceps
Weight = 205.6 lbs

BB Squat
150 lbs - 2 x 25

BB Bench Press
150 lbs - 2 x 15

DB Bench Press
100 lbs - 2 x 15

EZ Bar Curl
50 lbs - 1 x 15

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
50 lbs - 1 x 15

DB Bulgarian Split Squat
50 lbs - 2 x 15

DB Chest Fly
50 lbs - 1 x 15

DB Hammer Curl
50 lbs - 1 x 15

High Pulley One Arm Chest Press
1 x 15

Low Pulley One Arm Chest Press
1 x 15

High Pulley One Arm Chest Fly
1 x 15

Low Pulley One Arm Chest Fly
1 x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 04-13-22
Focus = Pull Things
Weight = 205.6 lbs
Notes = Still getting pain from lifts that hit my lats. Only doing one set to failure on everything until I can get used to physical demands of my job. Rack Pull I just went until I felt pain. So this is me raising my middle finger to my lower back and trying to get some training in any damn way. Not ideal volume or weight but better than nothing. Will probably increase weight wherever I can without destroying myself for work the next day.

Chin Up
1 x 10

Pull Up
1 x 9.75

BB Rack Pull (light with flexed lats)
135 lbs x 10

DB Chest Supported Row
100 lbs x 20

DB Bent Over Row
100 lbs x 20

Trap Bar Shrug
200 lbs x 20

EZ Bar Curl
75 lbs x 20

DB Prone Trap Raise (light with flexed traps)
30 lbs x 10





DB Bent Over Rear Delt Raise
30 lbs x 20

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band (green) x 20


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

Saturday - 04-16-22
Focus = Chest and Triceps
Weight = 206.0 lbs
Notes = Every set to failure. I want to get closer to 12 reps on most of these presses and even db fly, so I will increase weight next time. Felt good as hell though, especially the triceps at the end.

BB Seated Behind Neck Press
75 lbs x 20

BB Slight Incline Bench Press
150 lbs x 12

BB Floor Press
100 lbs x 20

BB Wide Grip Guillotine Bench Press
100 lbs x 20

DB Bench Press
100 lbs x 15

DB Chest Fly
60 lbs x 20

DB Lateral Delt Raise
30 lbs x 20

Dip
1 x 10

Rope Triceps Pushdown
60 lbs x 12

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
60 lbs x 15


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Skullcrusher

Same lift, different muscle recruitment. I think this is an interesting muscle activation comparison for BB Bench Press...

Upper Pec
225 lb BB Bench Press = 125.0
275 lb BB Bench Press = 109.0

Mid Pec
225 lb BB Bench Press = 181.0
275 lb BB Bench Press = 177.0

Lower Pec
275 lb BB Bench Press = 130.0
225 lb BB Bench Press = 116.0

So at 275 lbs muscle activation went down for upper and mid pec, but up for lower pec.

The way I interpret this is that when going lighter on flat bench, the front delts, upper/mid pec handle the majority of the load. When going heavy, the lower pec is recruited to help handle the load for front delts and upper/mid pec.

Fucking crazy though right?


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Same lift, different muscle recruitment. I think this is an interesting muscle activation comparison for BB Bench Press...
> 
> Upper Pec
> 225 lb BB Bench Press = 125.0
> 275 lb BB Bench Press = 109.0
> 
> Mid Pec
> 225 lb BB Bench Press = 181.0
> 275 lb BB Bench Press = 177.0
> 
> Lower Pec
> 275 lb BB Bench Press = 130.0
> 225 lb BB Bench Press = 116.0
> 
> So at 275 lbs muscle activation went down for upper and mid pec, but up for lower pec.
> 
> The way I interpret this is that when going lighter on flat bench, the front delts, upper/mid pec handle the majority of the load. When going heavy, the lower pec is recruited to help handle the load for front delts and upper/mid pec.
> 
> Fucking crazy though right?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> View attachment 20875


You're a powerlifter so it doesn't matter to you!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 04-18-22
Focus = Back, Biceps, Shoulders
Weight = 206.0 lbs

DB Pullover
60 lbs x 15

DB Bent Over Row
110 lbs - 2 x 15

Trap Bar Shrug
220 lbs x 20

EZ Bar Curl
85 lbs x 15

DB Preacher Curl
40 lbs x 12 - left arm - uh oh! 
40 lbs x 15 - right arm

DB Concentration Curl
40 lbs x 20 - left arm
40 lbs x 20 - right arm

DB Lateral Delt Raise
40 lbs x 15

DB Rear Delt Raise
40 lbs x 17

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Light Band (orange) - 2 x 20


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 04-20-22
Focus = Chest, Triceps, Shoulders
Weight = 204.8 lbs

BB Seated Behind Neck Press
100 lbs x 7
90 lbs x 12

BB Bench Press
190 lbs - 2 x 5

BB Slight Incline Bench Press
160 lbs - 2 x 7

DB Bench Press
110 lbs - 2 x 10

DB Chest Fly
70 lbs x 15 = PR

DB Lateral Delt Raise
40 lbs x 15 = PR

Dips
2 x 10

Rope Triceps Pushdown
60 lbs x 13

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
65 lbs x 15


My dumbbells are shot and I cannot afford new ones so...no DB lifts for a while.


----------



## Trendkill

What happened to the dumbbells?


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> What happened to the dumbbells?


Me dumping them after heavy db bench presses.

They are those cheap threaded standard pieces of shit.

So now the steel rings that act as stoppers for the plates have somehow managed to slide inward making it so my hands hurt like hell when I even try to hold the damn things.


----------



## Trendkill

Skullcrusher said:


> Me dumping them after heavy db bench presses.
> 
> They are those cheap threaded standard pieces of shit.
> 
> So now the steel rings that act as stoppers for the plates have somehow managed to slide inward making it so my hands hurt like hell when I even try to hold the damn things.


Damn that sucks.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Trendkill said:


> Damn that sucks.


Yeah it does! I almost had the electric shut off and in danger of being evicted.

Those things must come first.

As soon as I can afford it I am planning to get these:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Marcy-Pro-Olympic-Curl-Bar-and-Dumbbell-Handle-Combo/10283688

My EZ Bar grips have smelled like Repel insect repellent for over a year now. I won't even use the spring clamps since I have better.

My rack and recumbent exercise bike are both Marcy and they have both worked out really well for me.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 04-25-22
Focus = Legs
Weight = 204.8 lbs

BB Squat
205 lbs - 4 x 20 - weight needs to go up ya think?!

BB Glute Bridge
95 lbs - 2 x 25 - weight needs to go WAY up...apparently I do have an ass!

Leg Extension
135 lbs - 2 x 25

Leg Curl
65 lbs - 2 x 20

Single Leg Calf Raise
2 x 20

Band Hip Abductor Walk
2 x 20


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday - 04-27-22
Focus = Chest and Triceps
Weight = 207.6 lbs

BB Seated Behind Neck Press
90 lbs x 10
80 lbs x 15

BB Bench Press
195 lbs x 5
165 lbs x 10
165 lbs x 10
145 lbs x 15

BB Slight Incline Bench Press
145 lbs x 10
145 lbs x 10

BB Slight Decline Bench Press
105 lbs x 10
105 lbs x 10

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
75 lbs x 10
75 lbs x 10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 04-29-22
Focus = Back and Biceps
Weight = 205.4 lbs

Pull Up
1 x 7

BB Rack Pull
205 lbs - 1 x 5

Trap Bar Shrug
205 lbs - 1 x 25

BB Yates Row
115 lbs - 2 x 10

BB Pendlay Row
135 lbs - 4 x 10

BB Wide Grip Rear Delt Row
95 lbs - 2 x 10

EZ Bar Curl
75 lbs - 2 x 20

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band (green) - 2 x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

After reading many reviews on loadable dumbbells, I narrowed it down to 3:









						Loadable 20-in Olympic Dumbbell Handle – Pair
					

Clear up some space around your workout area by switching from a set of dumbbells to this 20" Loadable Olympic Dumbbell Handle from Titan! Enjoy fast and free shipping on all Dumbbell Loadable Handles and fitness equipment.




					www.titan.fitness
				












						Loadable Dumbbell - Single - 20.5"
					

Maximize floor space and save thousands with the 20.5" Loadable Dumbbell with a rust-resistant finish. Ships FREE from Indiana, click to shop now!




					www.bellsofsteel.us
				












						Loadable Dumbbell
					

Lock 'n' Load for the Gun Show  I remember as a kid enjoying the pleasure of standing behind the sideline of an NFL game. The players were massive. TV does them no justice.Monsters masquerading as men. The only visible parts of their bodies not hidden under layers of pads, braces and wraps, were...




					www.fringesport.com
				




The Titan Fitness 20" would be the cheapest option. Out of stock, signed up to be notified...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday 05-02-22
Focus = Full Body
Weight = 206.4 lbs

BB Seated Behind Neck Press
105 lbs x 5
80 lbs x 15

BB Bench Press
195 lbs x 5
145 lbs x 15

BB Chest Supported Row - this worked out way better than I thought on a slight incline, want a cambered bar though
145 lbs x 5
115 lbs x 15

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Average Band (grey) x 5
Elite FTS Pro Light Band (orange) x 15

Leg Extension
165 lbs x 15
135 lbs x 25

Leg Curl
75 lbs x 15
60 lbs x 25

EZ Bar Curl
85 lbs x 15
70 lbs x 25

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
70 lbs x 15
55 lbs x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Maybe after a cut it will be a little more defined...


----------



## presser

Skullcrusher said:


> Maybe after a cut it will be a little more defined...


strong back dude ...


----------



## Skullcrusher

presser said:


> strong back dude ...


Thanks man...lower back not feeling strong but looking at getting this...


			https://www.titan.fitness/strength/specialty-machines/lower-body/back-hyperextension-%E2%80%93-v2/400572.html


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


> Maybe after a cut it will be a little more defined...



You’re building some thickness in your back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> You’re building some thickness I. Your back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you.

Nice to hear positive comments from my brothers here. Not perfect but I'm working on it!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wednesday 05-04-22
Focus = Full Body
Weight = 205.0 lbs

BB Seated Behind Neck Press
105 lbs x 5
80 lbs x 15

BB Bench Press
200 lbs x 5
150 lbs x 15

BB Chest Supported Row
150 lbs x 5 = PR  - because fuck that 145 shit!
115 lbs x 15

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Average Band (grey) x 5
Elite FTS Pro Light Band (orange) x 15

Leg Extension
170 lbs x 15
140 lbs x 25

Leg Curl
85 lbs x 15
70 lbs x 25

EZ Bar Curl
85 lbs x 15
70 lbs x 25

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
75 lbs x 15
60 lbs x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday 05-06-22
Focus = Full Body
Weight = 204.2 lbs

BB Seated Behind Neck Press
90 lbs - 2 x 10

BB Bench Press
175 lbs - 2 x 10

BB Chest Supported Row
150 lbs - 2 x 10

Leg Extension
155 lbs - 2 x 20

Leg Curl
80 lbs - 2 x 20

EZ Bar Curl
80 lbs - 2 x 20

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
70 lbs - 2 x 20

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Light Band (orange) - 2 x 20

...plus your mom


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Skullcrusher said:


> Wednesday - 04-13-22
> Focus = Pull Things
> Weight = 205.6 lbs
> Notes = Still getting pain from lifts that hit my lats. Only doing one set to failure on everything until I can get used to physical demands of my job. Rack Pull I just went until I felt pain. So this is me raising my middle finger to my lower back and trying to get some training in any damn way. Not ideal volume or weight but better than nothing. Will probably increase weight wherever I can without destroying myself for work the next day.
> 
> Chin Up
> 1 x 10
> 
> Pull Up
> 1 x 9.75
> 
> BB Rack Pull (light with flexed lats)
> 135 lbs x 10
> 
> DB Chest Supported Row
> 100 lbs x 20
> 
> DB Bent Over Row
> 100 lbs x 20
> 
> Trap Bar Shrug
> 200 lbs x 20
> 
> EZ Bar Curl
> 75 lbs x 20
> 
> DB Prone Trap Raise (light with flexed traps)
> 30 lbs x 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DB Bent Over Rear Delt Raise
> 30 lbs x 20
> 
> Band Face Pull
> Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini Band (green) x 20



good stuff man. never seen the prone trap raise before. gonna add that in to the mix.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DeplorableCracker said:


> good stuff man. never seen the prone trap raise before. gonna add that in to the mix.


Thanks man!

Looks are deceiving, nails my rear delts with really low weight.


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Skullcrusher said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Looks are deceiving, nails my rear delts with really low weight.


I got a bum rotator cuff so a lot of these things are off the table right now, but a low weight like this might be doable.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DeplorableCracker said:


> I got a bum rotator cuff so a lot of these things are off the table right now, but a low weight like this might be doable.


Kind of felt like a modified db rear delt raise.

Really you could even use some light plates, doesn't take much.

You can also change the incline on the bench for every set to change the focus.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday = 05-09-22
Focus = Full Body (almost)
Weight = 206.6 lbs
Notes = Skipping certain lifts that I read will prevent my lower back from healing (squats, OHP, leg curls)

BB Bench Press
210 lbs x 5 = PR (up from 205 lbs PR I did on my bulk cycle...this is good!)
175 lbs x 10
155 lbs x 15
140 lbs x 20

Hammer Bar Kroc Row - left arm only (giving injured right side a rest)
95 lbs x 5 = PR (most I have ever pulled on any kind of bent over row...this is good!)
80 lbs x 10
70 lbs x 15
65 lbs x 20

Leg Extension
125 lbs x 30

EZ Bar Curl
65 lbs x 30

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
60 lbs x 30

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini (green) x 30


----------



## Trendkill

This is good!


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Trendkill

These gave me a good laugh.


----------



## PZT

I giggle like a little girl


----------



## Skullcrusher

Date = Saturday 05-14-22
Weight = 203.8 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike
10 minutes

Trap Bar Shrug
295 lbs - 3 x 8 = PR

BB Decline Bench Press
155 lbs - 3 x 8 = PR

EZ Bar Preacher Curl
90 lbs - 3 x 8

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown
90 lbs - 3 x 8

Rope Kneeling Crunch
90 lbs - 3 x 8 = PR

Rope Rear Delt Row
60 lbs - 3 x 8 = PR


----------



## Skullcrusher

Plus I took a Cialis and did a 300 lb snatch using nothing but my boner.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Date = Monday 05-16-22
Weight = 205.2 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike
20 minutes

BB Squat
275 lbs - 4 x 8

BB Bench Press
190 lbs - 4 x 8

EZ Bar Preacher Curl - might go back to standing for better rom
90 lbs - 2 x 8

V-Bar Triceps Pushdown - supersetted with abs
90 lbs - 2 x 8

Rope Kneeling Crunch
90 lbs - 2 x 8

Band Face Pull - iso holds in stretch position
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini (green) - 2 x TF


----------



## Skullcrusher

Date = Wednesday 05-18-22
Target = Full Body
Weight = 203.4 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike
20 minutes

BB Glute Bridge
165 lbs - 2 x 8 = PR - can still go higher, just didn't feel like getting out and reloading!

BB Incline Bench Press
165 lbs - 4 x 8

Rope Kneeling Crunch
120 lbs - 2 x 8 = PR

EZ Bar Curl
90 lbs - 2 x 8

Rope Kneeling Triceps Extension (to avoid lower lats)
50 lbs - 2 x 8

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini (green) - 2 x TF

Dumbbells got delayed until tomorrow...


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## PZT

Nice man


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Those look like killer db's man congrats!


----------



## Skullcrusher

I think it's interesting that I had not worked my abs in a long time.

I still went from 50 lbs on Rope Kneeling Crunch to 120 lbs.

Maybe from bracing during OHP and squats?

Probably quit abs and glutes until I can get my back fixed.

Missed my chiropractor appointment due to work/sleep hours.

Will reschedule in June.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 05-20-22
Back and Biceps
Weight = 203.4 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike
25 minutes

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - hits upper lats, felt good
90 lbs - 4 x 8

DB Bent Over Row = hits mid lats, hurt
90 lbs - 2 x 8

EZ Bar Curl
90 lbs - 2 x 8

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini (green) - 2 x TF


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Skullcrusher said:


> I think it's interesting that I had not worked my abs in a long time.
> 
> I still went from 50 lbs on Rope Kneeling Crunch to 120 lbs.
> 
> Maybe from bracing during OHP and squats?
> 
> Probably quit abs and glutes until I can get my back fixed.
> 
> Missed my chiropractor appointment due to work/sleep hours.
> 
> Will reschedule in June.


Abs are weird, I did that same with Rope Kneeling Crunches. 

For back, I find doing weighted hyperextensions helps the most for preventative and then adding haning leg raises once the back is "fixed" armors it. 

My back flairs up really bad if I skip the hyper extensions and try to hit heavy abs. I think crunching movement flair up my sciatic if I'm not strengthening my back at the same time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

The Phoenix said:


> Workout (<#>=(sets), S=superset, H=hyperset, DB=dumbbell, BB=barbell, CB=cattle bells, PU+push-ups,  < = linking with previous)
> 1. Biceps
> machine curls (10X60,10X60,10X60,10X60)
> (4S) < hammer curls (10X30,10X30, 10X30,10X30)
> reverse grip BB curl (15X30,15X30, 15X30,15X30)
> (4S) < forearm curl (10X30,10X30, 10X30,10X30)
> 
> 
> 2. Triceps
> hammer extension (10X70,10X70, 10X70,10X70)
> (4S) < machine dips (narrow) (12X70,12X70, 12X70,12X70)
> single DB extensions (10X20,10X25, 10X25,10X30)
> (4S) < reverse grip extension (10X30,10X30, 10X30,10X30)
> (4S) skull crushers/burn-outs (10/10X70,10/10X70,10/10X70,8/8X70)
> cable pull-downs (ropes) (10X50,10X50, 10X50,10X50)
> (4S) < cable curls (ropes) (10X50,10X50, 10X50,10X50)


wrong log bro 😁


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Abs are weird, I did that same with Rope Kneeling Crunches.
> 
> For back, I find doing weighted hyperextensions helps the most for preventative and then adding haning leg raises once the back is "fixed" armors it.
> 
> My back flairs up really bad if I skip the hyper extensions and try to hit heavy abs. I think crunching movement flair up my sciatic if I'm not strengthening my back at the same time.


For me the pain is way down in my lower back, hip, and glute on the right side. After many months I am just now finally nailing down which lifts make the pain worse.

After a couple months I figured out that lifts that hit my lats seem to affect it. You would not think there is any lat recruitment in Rope Kneeling Crunch, but there is.

More recently I learned that certain lifts are better for upper/mid/lower lats. Impossible to isolate one section completely, but you can target different general areas of the lats. Similar to pecs. Seems to be lifts that target my lower and mid lats that make the pain worse.

Upper Lats

Wide Grip Pull Up - one of the best things you can do for your lats, especially weighted. Such high lat activation that they are not a good idea for me right now.

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - felt the opposite of hurting, almost as if it was helping somehow. Not very good activation, which kind of sucks.


Mid Lats

Rows - I have tried quite a few but they all seem to make it worse and I fucking love rows.


Lower Lats

Pushdowns - Almost all triceps extensions fuck me up. Rope Kneeling Triceps Extension with elbows on bench takes lats out of it completely. Very isolated and I have to go lighter, but they did light up my triceps, so that is good! Rope Bent Over Triceps Extension takes lats out too but hard on my calves!

Probably more info than you wanted. I just have all this swimming around in my head and needed to type it out so I can look at it and get some perspective.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> wrong log bro 😁


I moved it to his log.


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> wrong log bro



When I write this I was originally on my log but then went to SK’s and didn’t realize I had done a control V (pasteed my log taken from sister site TID). My bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ said:


> I moved it to his log.



Thank you  @CJ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CohibaRobusto

The Phoenix said:


> When I write this I was originally on my log but then went to SK’s and didn’t realize I had done a control V (pasteed my log taken from sister site TID). My bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've almost done it a few times myself 😁


----------



## Skullcrusher

STUDY: Testosterone Treatment Turns Democrat Voters More Conservative 








						STUDY: Testosterone Treatment Turns Democrat Voters More Conservative.
					

Increased testosterone levels can cause Democrats to become more conservative in their political affiliation, a recent experiment analyzing voters in U.S. elections found.




					thenationalpulse.com


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've almost done it a few times myself



I think I was about to paste in my log and started listening to early 90’s sepultura on his post and was already a few hefe’s down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher

The Phoenix said:


> I think I was about to paste in my log and started listening to early 90’s sepultura on his post and was already a few hefe’s down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It'll be alright


----------



## Skullcrusher

Monday - 05-23-22
Chest and Triceps
Weight = 201.8 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike
25 minutes

BB Seated Behind Neck Press
95 lbs - 2 x 8

DB Bench Press
130 lbs - 4 x 8

DB Chest Fly
70 lbs - 2 x 20

Rope Kneeling Triceps Extension
50 lbs - 2 x 15


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Monday - 05-23-22
> Chest and Triceps
> Weight = 201.8 lbs
> 
> Recumbent Exercise Bike
> 25 minutes
> 
> BB Seated Behind Neck Press
> 95 lbs - 2 x 8
> 
> DB Bench Press
> 130 lbs - 4 x 8
> 
> DB Chest Fly
> 70 lbs - 2 x 20
> 
> Rope Kneeling Triceps Extension
> 50 lbs - 2 x 15


"Some day you too will know my pain And smile its "black-tooth grin""


----------



## Skullcrusher

Friday - 05-27-22
Pull My Finger
Weight = 200.8 lbs

Recumbent Exercise Bike
25 minutes

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
100 lbs x 20
100 lbs x 15
80 lbs x 25
80 lbs x 20

Trap Bar Shrug
200 lbs x 25

Leg Curl
75 lbs x 10

EZ Bar Curl
75 lbs x 15

DB Lateral Raise
30 lbs x 20

Band Face Pull
Elite FTS Pro Average (grey) x 15
Elite FTS Pro Light (orange) x 25
Elite FTS Pro Monster Mini (green) x 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

End of log.

No longer posting anything.

Too many assholes.


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> End of log.
> 
> No longer posting anything.
> 
> Too many assholes.


Wassup bubba ? Fuck any one and their opinion I like reading your log and seeing what you're up  to.


----------



## RiR0

Skullcrusher said:


> End of log.
> 
> No longer posting anything.
> 
> Too many assholes.


Actual video of candycrusher


----------



## RiR0

😂 what do you think you’ll actually accomplish?


----------



## Skullcrusher

RiR0 said:


> 😂 what do you think you’ll actually accomplish?


therapy


----------



## RiR0

Skullcrusher said:


> therapy


Must’ve really struck a nerve 
Now I’ll never hire you to cut my grass


----------



## RiR0

Skullcrusher said:


> Maybe after a cut it will be a little more defined...


This is it huh? Jesus Christ. Where’s the muscle? Is this weird back shot supposed to be impressive? This what is supposed to shut me up? 
Is this a man’s back?


----------



## RiR0

Why would @Bomb10shell  take advice on back training from you? Her back is more developed. 
This is my issue with certain people trying to give advice. 
You’re like one of those people who would tell Branch Warren or Ronnie Coleman to use better form


----------



## The Phoenix

Skullcrusher said:


>



Love me some Peter Steele (RIP). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0

I’m curious: 
Through what mechanism is metabolic stress linked to muscle growth


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> I’m curious:
> Through what mechanism is metabolic stress linked to muscle growth


Theoretically, or are you looking for an answer tested in a controlled environment, measured, and proven?

Also if this question was for someone specifically then just let me know and I'll shut up.


----------



## Send0

@RiR0 damn, I didn't realize who's thread I was in. As.i tried to delete my post, I accidentally deleted your last reply to me.

It doesn't matter, like I said I didn't realize who's thread I was actually in. I'll let you guys continue your discussion.


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> @RiR0 damn, I didn't realize who's thread I was in. As.i tried to delete my post, I accidentally deleted your last reply to me.
> 
> It doesn't matter, like I said I didn't realize who's thread I was actually in. I'll let you guys continue your discussion.


I read it and liked it


----------

